# Der "rinne alleine macht keinen spaß und ist gefährlich" thread



## burning_bully (20. August 2008)

bevor Köpfe rollen...


----------



## richtig (20. August 2008)

endlich!
also, ich bin drin! dann lasst mal hör'n.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rgk7 (20. August 2008)

stimmt rinne allein iss doof


----------



## ewoq (20. August 2008)

wo befindet sich diese rinne?

gerne per pm


----------



## burning_bully (20. August 2008)

!!!!top secret!!!!


----------



## richtig (20. August 2008)

ewoq schrieb:


> wo befindet sich diese rinne?
> 
> gerne per pm



hi ewog. über die sufu findest du in einem der threads eine ziemlich genaue ortsangabe. grussascha.


----------



## rgk7 (20. August 2008)

richtig schrieb:


> endlich!
> also, ich bin drin! dann lasst mal hör'n.



was willstn hör´n?


----------



## richtig (20. August 2008)

ich will "donnerstag" hörn...


----------



## rgk7 (21. August 2008)

hmmm donnerstag... Freundin kommt heut wieder...
Samstag Mittag/Nachmittag?

Muss aber mein Bike noch zusammenbauen. Also rechtzeitig bescheid geben.THX

Bring evtl. nen Kumpel mit...


----------



## richtig (21. August 2008)

samstag ok.


----------



## rgk7 (21. August 2008)

Ok, wann und wo?

15h fänd ich ganz ok...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (21. August 2008)

so um den dreh tauch ich auch auf.


----------



## burning_bully (21. August 2008)

@richtig...ich bin heute auch dabei


----------



## burning_bully (26. August 2008)

morgen 14 uhr!!!


----------



## richtig (26. August 2008)

1430h!


----------



## rgk7 (26. August 2008)

ca.16h


----------



## richtig (27. August 2008)

ok, war gut heute... wie schauts samstag aus??? jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rgk7 (29. August 2008)

Werd recht spontan entscheiden ob ich komm.
Wenn dann so zw. 14h und 15h...


----------



## rgk7 (1. September 2008)

Kumpel hat seinen Tacho verloren...vermutlich auf der alten. Falls jmd. einen findet bitte melden.
Danke


----------



## Ric-O (2. September 2008)

Hi,
werd dieses WE (Samstag) das erstemal zu Rinne kommen... wenn ichs Finde 
villeicht sind ja nen paar locals da denen ich hinterherfahren kann. 
könnt mir ja auch ne PN schreiben.

Wär cool wenn sich Jemand meldet... bin bisher nämlich nur alleine gefahren.


----------



## richtig (2. September 2008)

ich bin <voraussichtlich> am start!
grussascha


----------



## rgk7 (4. September 2008)

am samstagvormittag gehts zu hibike.falls sich jmd anschließen will...
mein auto iss aber voll!
los gehts so um 9.30h - 10h.

nachmittags dann rinne.


----------



## Ric-O (4. September 2008)

ok, 
muss aber doch schon früher losfahren... chill dann einfach solange bei hibike und warte auf euch 
klingelt mich kurz an wenn ihr da ankommt.

LG Ricardo


----------



## richtig (4. September 2008)

Ich war gestern 
Wenns Samstag trocken bleibt (einigermaßen) komm ich auch. Bin Schönwetterfahrer.

Grussascha


----------



## rgk7 (4. September 2008)

ahaa gestern warste da..soso, was hastn gekauft? ich brauch schuhe!
joa halbwegs gutes wetter muss schon sein.

@ Ric-O: Wieso so früh? hibike macht glaub ich erst um 10 auf...


----------



## richtig (4. September 2008)

ich mach mir ne normale schaltung rein - x.9 bei hibike gekauft. die speedhub ist zu schwer. ich hab schon wieder eine kaputte felge und der hinterbau funktioniert nicht wirklich.

grussascha


----------



## rgk7 (4. September 2008)

hmm ok, wenn du dann mitm umbau fertig bist würde ich gerne mal ne testfahrt machen. will ja mein stinky verkaufen und evtl. nächstes jahr was anderes zulegen. helius und ion find ich ganz interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ric-O (4. September 2008)

muss noch jemand an den Hbf Frankfurt fahren...
dann fahr ich gleich von da weiter.


----------



## Ric-O (6. September 2008)

War richtig geil...

freu mich auf Mi.


----------



## richtig (6. September 2008)

@ric-o: warst du der, der heute die protektoren gekauft hat?


----------



## Ric-O (6. September 2008)

jap der mit dem UMF Hardtail  und dem silbernen 661 Helm


----------



## rgk7 (7. September 2008)

ja war gut gestern...
bis auf den regen und meine schaltung  es nervt...


----------



## rgk7 (10. September 2008)

Heute - 15.30 -16 h


----------



## burning_bully (10. September 2008)

sind ab 14_00 am start


----------



## burning_bully (10. September 2008)

man ist das studentenleben geil ;-)


----------



## Raphnex (10. September 2008)

guden 
wer von euch is den moin an der rinne am start? 
will net alleine biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ric-O (10. September 2008)

ich bin heute auch wieder debeiiiii...


----------



## rgk7 (10. September 2008)

Raphnex schrieb:


> guden
> wer von euch is den moin an der rinne am start?
> will net alleine biken



warst du heute da und fährst ein orangenes stinky?
also morgen steht zumindest bei mir nix an, erst am samstag oder sonntag wieder.


hat irgendjemand ein klares ersatzglas für die oakley crowbar mx?
sonst muss ich am we mit knick in der optik fahren...
die brille wurde bei meinem baumkontakt leider etwas in mitleidenschaft gezogen. 

naja, mal schauen wies mir am we so geht, glaub ne rippe iss geprellt.


----------



## Ric-O (10. September 2008)

wird bestimmt noch schön blau die Stelle 

Ich fands heute ohne goggle irgendwie besser, 
meine Gläser sind halt alle zu dunkel für den "Frankensteinjungel" 
Muss mir mal nen Glas in clear für meine A frame holen...

gute Besserung... 


LG

btw: über die geilen CC biker muss ich immer noch lachen  
der Letzte war einfach zuuu geil.


----------



## rgk7 (11. September 2008)

Ric-O schrieb:


> wird bestimmt noch schön blau die Stelle
> 
> Ich fands heute ohne goggle irgendwie besser,
> meine Gläser sind halt alle zu dunkel für den "Frankensteinjungel"
> ...




danke, danke...
joa gibt nen schönen blauen fleck, die nacht war auch nich so angenehm.

stimmt die ccler waren lustig, wobei der letzte echt schon ne beleidigung für alle ccler war 
ich glaub wenn hier einer von denen mitliest passiert als nächstes sowas:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/37831/


----------



## Raphnex (11. September 2008)

nöö ich hab ein oliv grünes stinky 
bin heute am start so gegen 14uhr 
sonst noch wer dabei


----------



## Ric-O (12. September 2008)

geiles Vid
das mit dem "in die Hände klatschen" und ein Demo kommt angerollt probier ich auch gleich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rgk7 (15. September 2008)

so leute, da mein rahmen im arsch iss falle ich mind. die nächsten 4 wochen aus.  also nich das ihr euch wundert...


----------



## rgk7 (2. Oktober 2008)

Evtl. Sonntag oder Dienstag?


----------



## rgk7 (13. Oktober 2008)

Mittwoch?


----------



## fl1p (21. Oktober 2008)

Ah, guter Thread. Ich war leider auch schon allzu oft alleine heizen...

Donnerstag? Ansonsten Sa./So.?


----------



## burning_bully (21. Oktober 2008)

am wochenende muss ich auch mal wieder heizen


----------



## rgk7 (22. Oktober 2008)

Bin recht ausgebucht am Wochenende, aber sagt doch bitte nochmal bescheid ob und wann ihr fahrt...
Vielleicht pack ichs auch zu kommen.

Danke


----------



## fl1p (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde morgen auf jeden Fall ab ca. mittags da sein.
Sonntag... ...mal gucken wie das Wetter wird, aber es würde mich schon mal interessieren wie die Strecken bei Nässe so sind.


----------



## rgk7 (24. Oktober 2008)

hmm jetzt bin ich in der zwickmühle... entweder auf tims strecke in DA oder Rinne... ma gucken....
 gruß


----------



## burning_bully (25. Oktober 2008)

rgk7 schrieb:


> hmm jetzt bin ich in der zwickmühle... entweder auf tims strecke in DA oder Rinne... ma gucken....
> gruß


 
welche strecke in DA?!?!

ich habe es leider mal wieder nicht geschafft, hört sich dumm an aber ich habe im moment keine schuhe :-(


----------



## fl1p (25. Oktober 2008)

burning_bully schrieb:


> ich habe es leider mal wieder nicht geschafft, hört sich dumm an aber ich habe im moment keine schuhe :-(



Hört sich wirklich absolut dumm an. 
Aber zu deiner Beruhigung, du hast echt was verpasst. D. und ein paar Jungs haben eine neue Linie gebuddelt. Echt super das Ding, und das Einfahren hat tierisch Laune gemacht.
Weicher Waldboden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timson (27. Oktober 2008)

Das mit der Strecke in DA macht mich aber auch neugierig...
War am Freitag und Samstag in der Rinne unterwegs, aber leider auch alleine...


----------



## fl1p (1. November 2008)

Tomorrow attendant.
Ich in zwar nicht 100% einsatzbereit, aber nützt ja nichts...


----------



## Ric-O (5. November 2008)

vlt bin ich am we auchma wieder da...
neue Line!!! haha
mit meinem neuen Demo )))))))))


----------



## Ric-O (13. November 2008)

So heute Morgen im Echo:





wolles wohl alles wieder mal platt machen. 
Aber immerhin suchen sie das Gespräch? und als Alternative wird nen Bikepark angeboten, glaub ich erst wenn ich es sehe


----------



## richtig (13. November 2008)

:/


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. November 2008)

rgk7 schrieb:


> hmm jetzt bin ich in der zwickmühle... entweder auf tims strecke in DA oder Rinne... ma gucken....
> gruß


 Tim´s Strecke ?, wo soll die sein ?


----------



## rgk7 (13. November 2008)

ok... es war wohl mal tim´s strecke.da sind z.zt. son paar kiddies am buddeln.
wer was näheres wissen möchte gern über pn. aber so dolle ist das da auch net.recht kurz die strecke.

bezüglich des artikels: das gespräch wurde doch schonmal gesucht...rausgekommen iss nix dabei. evtl. kann das hier jmd. nochmal erläutern?
wie denkt ihr? soll man mit dem forstamt reden? oder einfach alles platt machen lassen und warten das es irgendwer wieder aufbaut?
meiner meinung nach schießen sie sich damit ins eigene bein, da dann evtl. woanders spots entstehen. das beste wäre die strecke zu dulden und einfach für fußgänger kenntlich zu machen das sie sich einer gefahr aussetzen. eigentlich gilt das halt auch für fußgänger sich nicht abseits der wege aufzuhalten...


----------



## Ric-O (13. November 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass das Forstamt besser bedient ist wenn sie Warnschilder für die Wanderer aufstellen würden.
einfach da wo die Strecke Wanderwege kreuzt. 
Irgendwie machen so Artikel immer den Eindruck, als ob pro woche 20 Wanderer durch Downhillbikes sterben würden 8) 
Soviel zu "Der Wald ist für Alle da"  ha-ha-ha

Ich frag mich ob die ganzen Leute die sich über die "Hochgeschwindigkeits-Downhiller" beim Amt beschwehren auch keine Autobahn mehr fahren, weil da ja alle so schnell an einem vorbeidonnen :/


btw: fänd ich auch interesant zu wissen ob es schonmal Gespräche mit dem Forstamt gab und mit welchem Ergebniss


----------



## timson (13. November 2008)

Also solange ich denken kann wurde noch kein Fußgänger von einem Biker umgefahren!
Ich selbst hatte auch noch nie streß mit jemandem der zu Fuß unterwegs war.
Ganz im Gegenteil, denn die meißten bleiben stehen und schaun gespannt zu wie  wir "wahnsinnigen" mit "halsbrecherischem Tempo" durch den Wald "jagen"!!!
Und was bitte soll wir denn schon im Wald kaputt machen mit ein paar Bikes. Das Forstamt sollte sich lieber mal die Schneißen anschauen die sie mit ihren eigenen Maschinen in den Wald graben, wenns mal wiedr daran geht Bäume zu Fällen!

Also wenn die jemand zum reden brauchen, sollen sie nur kommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl1p (13. November 2008)

timson schrieb:


> Also solange ich denken kann wurde noch kein Fußgänger von einem Biker umgefahren!
> Ich selbst hatte auch noch nie streß mit jemandem der zu Fuß unterwegs war.
> Ganz im Gegenteil, denn die meißten bleiben stehen und schaun gespannt zu wie  wir "wahnsinnigen" mit "halsbrecherischem Tempo" durch den Wald "jagen"!!!
> Und was bitte soll wir denn schon im Wald kaputt machen mit ein paar Bikes. Das Forstamt sollte sich lieber mal die Schneißen anschauen die sie mit ihren eigenen Maschinen in den Wald graben, wenns mal wiedr daran geht Bäume zu Fällen!
> ...



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Die Meisten sind neugierig und fasziniert von dem ganzen Treiben. Die freuen sich eher, dass sie sowas mal zu Gesicht bekommen.

Bzgl. Ansprechpartner: Kann WOFFM da nicht eventuell inoffiziell versuchen zu vermitteln? Dann kann wenigstens nicht mehr behauptet werden, dass man ja keinen Ansprechpartner finden würde.

Edit: WOFFM wird Kontakt aufzunehmen.


----------



## rgk7 (13. November 2008)

Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir uns zusammentun und dem Herrn M. ein Gespräch anbieten? In Zusammenarbeit mit WOFFM wenn das irgendwie möglich ist.
@ fl1p: hast du dort einen Ansprechpartner?

Nur wenn wir das machen müssen ALLE dabei sein. Ich denke das sich die Angelegenheit regeln lassen würde.Zumal der Herr M. neu im Amt ist.Vorgänger war ja der alte Rosenstock...
Also schreibt bitte mal was ihr davon haltet. Und probiert so viele Nutzer der Rinne wie möglich darauf aufmerksam zu machen.
THX


----------



## Ric-O (13. November 2008)

wäre dabei... 


btw: der signatur Schäuble ist geil


----------



## fl1p (13. November 2008)

rgk7 schrieb:


> @ fl1p: hast du dort einen Ansprechpartner?



Naja, ich trete dem Verein gerade bei und kenne ein paar von den Jungs.
Am einfachsten wäre es wohl über das Forum auf der Woffm Website Kontakt aufzunehmen.


----------



## Khakiflame (13. November 2008)

hi leute. ja echt doof die jungs vom waldamt 

wollte auch den vorschlag machen das sich mal ein paar leute treffen, ideen sammeln und dann sich mit den herren ins gespräch begeben.

kann auch nur sagen, dass ich zu 95% nur positive resonanz von waldspazierern hatte, ok einer ist immer dabei der meckern muss

also wären noch mehr dabei sich mal zu treffen und zu diskutieren ?


----------



## Wildsäule (13. November 2008)

Hoffe das Beste, hab auch schonmal bei der dimb nachgefragt. 
Die dimb hat die Aktion "legalized freeride".

Eine offizelle Strecke würde die Freerider auf eine Strecke/Stelle konzentrieren. Wenn die Strecke abgerissen wird sind die Fahrer überall im Wald und kein Wanderer ist mehr sicher - nirgends, hihi  

Der Waldschaden ist nicht abzustreiten, aber jede Jägerkarre zerstört mehr und den Wald will ich nach der geplante Ernte erst garnicht sehen. Dann kann man erst recht vom Waldschäden reden. 

Mal gespannt was nu passiert, Stress hat ich mit Wanderern jedenfalls auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eggbuster (13. November 2008)

Um das ganze jetzt auch mal von Vereinsseite anzusprechen.

Im moment ist eine offizielle Stellungnahme zu diesem Artikel wie auch zu diversen Angelegenheiten Strecken im Taunus betreffend in der Mache. 

Zu empfehlen ist erstmal nicht all zu viel Aufregung zu verbreiten. Es steht nicht fest, welche Absichten von Forst- und Gemeindeseite verfolgt werden.


----------



## nitro.1337 (13. November 2008)

hier ist der artikel nochmal online:
http://www.echo-online.de/suedhessen/template_detail.php3?id=680229

was die da für nen bikepark aufbauen wollen würde mich mal interessieren.
aber wie gesagt wurde, erstmal abwarten. die vereine die dort fahren sollten das amt aber wirklich mal kontaktieren. damit sie auch wen haben mit dem sie reden können, wie sie das ja schon gesagt haben.


----------



## LionelCSG (13. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Bei uns gibts auch die gleiche Diskussion. Ich bin echt mal gespannt, was sich da zukünftig tun wird. Hier der Link:

--> *Frankenstein: Forstamt beschwert sich über Mountainbiker*


----------



## Ope (13. November 2008)

*Eine Stellungnahme der DIMB zu deren Aussage* würde mich brennend interessieren. Die DIMB schreibt sich doch auf die Fahne auch für Downhiller und Freerider da zu sein, oder sind das nur leere Phrasen???
Wenn das stimmt was da in der Zeitung steht ist das eine riesige Sauerei 

de Ope


----------



## Ric-O (14. November 2008)

Die wissen von nix.
Aber wäre ja nicht das 1. Mal das in der zeitung Mist steht.


----------



## X-Präsi (14. November 2008)

Hi Leutz!

Klar ist die DIMB an dem Thema interessiert.  Allerdings war weder mir noch sonst jemandem aus unserem Legalize-Beraterteam irgendwas vor dem Artikel bekannt geworden. Sonst hätten wir viel früher reagiert und der unschöne Artikel wäre vermutlich gar nicht erschienen. 

[beleidigte_leberwurst_modus_on]Finde es aber auch geil, wie hier direkt auf ne Aussage in der Zeitung mit fetten roten Lettern reagiert wird. Da macht ehrenamtliche Arbeit doch gleich wieder Spaß  
Also scheint man den Zeitungsschreibern in dem Fall dann doch gleich wieder zu glauben. Müssen wohl noch sehr an unserem Image arbeiten...[/beleidigte_leberwurst_modus_off]

*Wie steht die DIMB zu der Sache?*

Die Rinne ist extrem etabliert in der Szene und wäre ein herber Verlust für die Bergabfraktion nicht nur aus Darmstadt.
Die Sichtweise des Forst kann ich allerdings auch bissl verstehen, denn die Herrschaften haften für Schäden auf einer Strecke, die sie dulden! Das muss noch nicht mal der verunglückte Biker mit ner Anzeige machen, sondern da reicht schon dessen Krankenversicherung, die rauskriegt, was wo passiert ist.

*wie sollte man vorgehen?*

Aus unserer Erfahrung heraus, bedeuten offizielle Stellungnahmen in der Presse, erstmal Öl ins Feuer zu gießen. Das muss nur geschehen, wenn ganz heftige Attacken gegen die Biker gefahren wurden. Danach klingt es hier aber noch nicht. Der Artikel ist noch vergleichsweise harmlos.

Jetzt müssen erstmal die Wogen geglättet werden und die wirkliche Gesprächsbereitschaft und Intention der Forstverwaltung herausgefunden werden.

Habe mich eben mit Jo aka TheYo von WoFF in Verbindung gesetzt. Denke, dass wir da abgestimmt vorgehen müssen. Und dann kommt es ganz entscheidend darauf an, wie sich die Locals einbringen! Es müssen Vorschläge kommen, wie die Rinne gerettet oder ein vergleichbar gutes Gelände geschaffen werden kann, das dann ganz offiziell mit Versicherung und allem Schnickschnack nicht mehr so einfach plattgemacht werden kann. In Boppard hats auch funktioniert, mit dem Umzug vom Wolskopf zum Vierseenblick...

Wer wäre denn aus dem Kreis hier bereit, aktiv mit zu gestalten, sollte es zu vernünftigen Gesprächen kommen?
Ihr könnt mich auch gerne anrufen auf 0177 / 807 2804. Rufe dann mit Flatrate zurück.


----------



## Sird77 (14. November 2008)

Hallo Kinder, 

also ich bin mit Herz und Seele Biker und auch für mich gibts nicht viel geileres als Fr/Dh. Ich liebe es.

Zum diesem Thema aber muss ich leider sagen: TEILSCHULDIG!!!

Denn, als ich mich das erst mal hab zur Rinne fahren lassen, hat uns ein Kollege unserer Fraktion beim Road-X den Kühler verbeult, weil er ohne zu achten Xte.

An den unzähligen darauf folgenden Wochenenden, die wir mit dem Auto anreisten, hatten wir immer Biker dabei die den X ohne Rücksicht auf irgendwas fuhren.

Auch das es immer einige wenige gibt, die von der Burg aus fahren,was NOCH WENIGER geduldet war: (Und stellen das dann heldenhaft auf u.tube)

Worauf ich raus möchte ist folgendes : 
Zum einen ist das halt mal ne ganz normal Autostrasse, die wir da Xen...da muss  WENIGSTENS einer der TRuppe stehen und sperren/winken/lotsen.

Denn bei der verantwortungslosigkeit einfach darüber zu breschen, könnte ich auch ausflippen.
 Ich habe meine 2-Jahrige Tochter im Auto und erschrecke weil irgend son Biker mit vollspeed vor mir die Strasse X. Mit dem Unfall könnt ich net Leben!

Was die Waldschäden angeht..dieses Argument finde ich persönlich ein wenig lächerlich.
Reissen wir doch keine Bomben-Krater in den Wald oder vermüllen komplett die Strecke!!!
Sicher treten Flurschäden auf...
VOTE for Gespräche mit der Verwaltung, die zur Lösung haben das evtl der Trail begrenzt/abgesteckt wird.
Der Strassen-X sollte umgebaut/verändert werden, denn den halte ich für eine potentielle Gefahrenstelle.

Ansonsten enthält das Forum hier nicht wirklich Lösungsansätzen ausser vom letzten Poster vor mir ...
Mfg
Eule


----------



## Eggbuster (14. November 2008)

Im Zeitungsartikel wurde zur Rückmeldung aufgefordert.

Der Forst fühlt sich übergangen und überhört.

Jeder, der sich für das Thema interessiert hat die Möglichkeit dem Forstamt unter der genannten Telefonnummer sein Interesse zu bekunden.

Es wäre doch schon ein Zeichen, wenn bei denen nicht dauernd die Telefone klingeln und sich Wanderer über Radfahrer beschweren, sondern auch mal ein Radfahrer dabei ist, der sich anhören möchte, was für Lösungsvorschläge das Forstamt anbietet.

Klar, dass beim Forstamt der Eindruck überwiegt, dass sich mehr Leute dagegen als dafür aussprechen...Mehr Stimmen, die sich positiv für die Sache aussprechen, könnten vielleicht das negativ geprägte Bild etwas verbessern.


----------



## fl1p (14. November 2008)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Hallo Kinder, ...
> 
> ...Ansonsten enthält das Forum hier nicht wirklich Lösungsansätzen ausser vom letzten Poster vor mir ...



Also Du trägst aber auch nicht wirklich zur Lösung bei. 

Und was/wo meinst Du denn mit "Road-X"? Gibt es etwa einen Sprung über die Straße?



Präsi schrieb:


> Wer wäre denn aus dem Kreis hier bereit, aktiv mit zu gestalten, sollte es zu vernünftigen Gesprächen kommen?


Ich bin auf jeden Fall bereit um mitzuhelfen. Gibt es denn schon genaueres dazu, wie und wer mit der Forstverwaltung Kontakt aufnimmt?


----------



## Sird77 (14. November 2008)

keinen GAP!!! eine ganz "normale" Strassenüberquerung...

ich trage nicht zu Lösungen bei, weil ich nicht in der position dazu bin!
Der Aufruf ging eigentlich Richtung Dauer-Locals mit Kontakten in der Ecke, vll kann man da was reißen?
Sollte kein flame sein!!! Konstruktiv möchte ich sein...mehr net...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nitro.1337 (14. November 2008)

Du meinst die Stelle recht weit unten wo die Rinne die Straße quert, was.
Also dass da jemand ohne zu gucken drüberbrettert finde ich auch ******* von demjenigen. Mache da immer sehr langsam, meinen Spaß hatte ich auch schon oberhalb von dem Stück. Zudem denke ich mir, eher geht mein Kopf kaputt als das Auto was mich mitnehmen würde. Deshalb verstehe ich nicht wie dort jemand einfach drüberbrettern kann. Sowas ist natürlich absolut nicht in Ordnung.

Aber primär geht es hier ja um die Haftung für Unfälle, um den Wald, die "Beschädigung" von diesem und der Gefahr für Wanderer (die sich immer wenn ich da bin erstmal mindestens 10 minuten hinstellen und gespannt zugucken!).
Post vom Präsi ist schon sehr konstruktiv, aber man sollte jetzt auch nicht 3 wochen warten und erstmal planen was man denen sagt, weil dann haben sie wahrscheinlich schon ihre holzernte gemacht und die doubles gleich mitgenommen. :-S

Was den Kontakt angeht, wäre ich jederzeit bereit mitzuhelfen, weiß aber nicht ob es wirklich was bringen würde da ich zum einen noch nicht lang fahre und zum zweiten noch recht jung bin (mache noch abi).


----------



## X-Präsi (14. November 2008)

*edit*


----------



## X-Präsi (14. November 2008)

Kurzer Zwischenstand:

ich habe eben mit dem Forstamtsleiter, Hr. M., telefoniert. Das Gespräch war freundlich aber eher reserviert. Kann natürlich daran liegen, dass ich heute Biker Nr. 52 war, der sich bei ihm gemeldet hatte 

Insofern ist schon mal bisschen Bewegung drin 

Er sagte, dass er sehr daran interessiert sei, eine gemeinsame Gesprächsrunde mit den Akteuren zu haben, in der über die weitere Geschichte geredet werden soll. 
Ich habe die Bereitschaft dazu erklärt, dass sich die DIMB hier einbringt und als Vermittler und Ansprechpartner für die Biker im Vordergrund steht. 
Zu gleichem Vorgehen ist auch der Verein WoFF bereit (habe mit Theyo telefoniert, der schon länger in Darmstadt wohnt). 

Das hat für die Akteure den Vorteil, dass sie erstmal aus der Schusslinie sind. Für den Forst hat das den Vorteil, dass zwei organisierte Ansprechpartner da sind. 

Der Forstamtsleiter sagte weiter, dass er zu ergebnisoffenen Gesprächen über eine Ausweichstrecke bereit sei, aber nichts versprechen könne. Da hätte ich mir etwas mehr positive Grundstimmung erhofft. Aber imho kommt es auf einen Versuch an.

Er ließ keinen Zweifel daran, dass die derzeitige Strecke in den nächsten Wochen platt gemacht wird. Würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn dort anschließend tatsächlich mal Kontrollen stattfinden werden und es zu ein paar Bußgeldern kommt. Befürchte, man muss mit allem rechnen. 

Zu guter Letzt habe ich aber auch erfahren, mit wem er bei der DIMB gesprochen hat. Und der (kein Legalizer) hat zu dem Zeitpunkt eigentlich nur die Wahrheit gesagt: wir haben in Sachen Rinne keinen festen Ansprechpartner und keine Lokalvereinigung (DIMB IG) vor Ort und er müsse sich an die lokalen Biker wenden, wenn er mehr über die Sache wissen wolle. Gleichwohl bestehe seitens der DIMB aber grundsätzliche Gesprächsbereitschaft. 

Jetzt schreibe ich Hr. M. erstmal per Mail, dass die DIMB bereit ist, zu unterstützen und mitzuwirken. Hoffentlich gelingt es uns, den Forst davon zu überzeugen, dass Verbote nix bringen, sondern Lösungen her müssen, die von allen oder zumindest der großen, engagierten Masse getragen werden.

Ich habe die Leutz aus unserem OPENT TRAILS! Forum übrigens gebeten, über die Geschichte der Rinne jetzt hier im Lokalforum weiterzudiskutieren. Denke, dass da mehr Interessierte drauf stoßen.

Noch mal die Frage: wer wäre denn bereit, dass man sich mal trifft um die weitere Vorgehensweise zu besprechen? WEr kann den Kontakt zu anderen Locals herstellen, die unmittelbar davon betroffen sind?


----------



## Ope (14. November 2008)

Ich habe nur rote große Lettern verwendet in der Hoffnung das jemand der DIMB mitliest, bzw. dadurch drüber stolpert.
Ein Engagement scheint ja nun da zu sein.
Freut mich ungemein wenn die Rinne egal in welcher Form im Gespräch bleibt.

Gruß vom Ope


----------



## timson (14. November 2008)

Na das klingt ja echt übel, wie die Forstleute so drauf sind. Immerhin gibts die Rinne ja schon weit länger als ein Jahrzehnt!
Klar steht darüber ein bis zwei mal im Jahr was in der Zeitung, aber so wie
es jetzt gerade zu geht war es noch nie!
Als jemand der direkt am Fuß des Frankenstein wohnt, und den Wald dort sein zu Hause nennt, kann ichdie art und weise des Forstamtes nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. In Albstadt zum Beispiel gibts auch so ne Strecke, wie die Rinne. Dort sind die Gefahrenstellen einfach mit Schildern und Flatterband, gegen Wanderer, gesichert und somit gefahrenloses Biken gewährleiset!

Man muss hast auch mal mit den Bikern reden. Einfach her gehen und alles platt machen und vielleicht noch in der ersten Zeit im Wald stehen und kontrollieren, was soll denn das bitte bringen?!

Spätestens im Frühjahr würden wir Biker uns wieder ne neue Strecke in den Wald zimmern und das ganze Spiel geht wieder von vorne los...

Was ich echt gut fänden würde, wäre so ne Art Begehung. Alle Locals und Biker, die dort gerne fahren, und der Forst, treffen sich direkt vor Ort und diskutieren KONSTRUKTIVE VORSCHLÄGE. So können beide Seiten ihre Ansichten wiedergeben, ohne übertriebene und zum Teil erlogene Zeitungsartikel!!!

Grüße
timson


----------



## Eggbuster (14. November 2008)

Der jetztige Stand der Dinge ist eigentlich seit vielen Jahren relativ normal. Üblicherweise ist am Frankenstein alle 2 Jahre die Strecke platt...in der unmittelbaren Zeit danach gabs dann auch schon mal Kontrollen...die Strecke wurde neu errichtet usw...
Also definitiv keine besondere Neuerung, dass da jetzt wieder angekündigt wird, dass die Strecke platt gemacht wird.


----------



## Ric-O (14. November 2008)

Präsi schrieb:


> Noch mal die Frage: wer wäre denn bereit, dass man sich mal trifft um die weitere Vorgehensweise zu besprechen? WEr kann den Kontakt zu anderen Locals herstellen, die unmittelbar davon betroffen sind?



Wie gesagt, biete gerne hiermit offiziell meine Hilfe an.
Per PN bekommt ihr gerne meine Tel. Nummer.


----------



## timson (14. November 2008)

Bin sofort zu gesprächen bereit.

_*
*_


----------



## Ric-O (15. November 2008)

Eggbuster schrieb:


> ...Also definitiv keine besondere Neuerung, dass da jetzt wieder angekündigt wird, dass die Strecke platt gemacht wird.



Hmm klingt nach "abwarten-und-Teetrinken", 
verstehe nur nicht wie das Forstamt so jemals ein "Endlösung"  für das Bikerproblem finden will???
Denken die das irgendwann keiner mehr da ist der MTB fahren will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rgk7 (15. November 2008)

solange die rinne bestehen bleibt bin ich gern ansprechpartner.
ein bikepark ist aufgrund der entfernung nicht wirklich von interesse für mich.

mein vorschlag wäre das man das gebiet der rinne abgrenzt/absperrt und die strecke nur noch per erlaubnisschein befahrbar ist...siehe mörfelden walldorf!
kostenlos ,auf eigene gefahr/verantwortung, zu jeder zeit befahrbar. für den schein selbst einen kleinen beitrag zu zahlen wäre ok.ohne vereinsbindung!

nebenbei angemerkt vermisse ich hier bisher etwas die beteiligung einiger locals! ich sehe es dann halt auch nicht wirklich ein mich dafür einzusetzen wenn sich die eine hälfte aus der sache raushält...


----------



## Ric-O (15. November 2008)

Hast recht Michi, wenn ich mein Bike ins Auto packen muss um zum Park zu kommen, 
dann kann ich auch gleich nach Winterberg fahren...


----------



## rgk7 (15. November 2008)

oder nach beerfelden oder mörfelden


----------



## visionthing (15. November 2008)

Sird77 schrieb:


> ...
> Der Strassen-X sollte umgebaut/verändert werden, denn den halte ich für eine potentielle Gefahrenstelle.
> ...



Das was du beschreibst ist die alte Streckenführung ohne große Sprünge, das was im Echo abgedruckt wurde ist die weiter nördlich gelegene neue Linie und die kreuzt die Straße gar nicht mehr. So wie ich es in der letzten Zeit gesehen habe wird der untere teil der alten Linie ab der ersten Straßenkreuzung kaum noch genutzt, warum auch sie bietet kaum etwas und hat diese fiesen Kreuzungen.

Zu der ganzen Geschichte drücke ich erstmal einfach nur die Daumen das, dass nicht alles so Heiss gegessen wird wie es gekocht wird und bald Polizei Kommandos im Wald auf uns böse Biker lauern und an jedem Trail Verbotsschilder stehen.
Ich für meinen Teil hatte an der Rinne noch nie Probleme mit Fußgängern, meist war ganz eindeutig Interesse für den Sport vorhanden.
Kritischer ist es in der Region auf stark frequentierten Trails wie den Magnetsteinen.

Gruß
Visionthing


----------



## iRider (15. November 2008)

rgk7 schrieb:


> nebenbei angemerkt vermisse ich hier bisher etwas die beteiligung einiger locals! ich sehe es dann halt auch nicht wirklich ein mich dafür einzusetzen wenn sich die eine hälfte aus der sache raushält...



Die meisten "richtigen" Locals der ersten Stunde haben dieses Spiel halt schon 3-4-mal mitgemacht. Strecke platt, Neuaufbau, 2-4 Jahre fahren und wieder von Vorne. Und es gab schon zweimal ernsthafte Bemühungen die Strecke zu legalisieren, was aber immer an den Behörden mit ihrer Hinhaltetaktik gescheitert ist. Beim letzten Mal wurden sogar einige DJ Spots an anderen Stellen im Wald von Fahrern "rückgebaut" und einige Ecken nicht mehr gefahren nur um den guten Willen zu demonstrieren. Hat nix genutzt und eine ganze Reihe Fahrer angepisst. Ausserdem gab es damals einen Verein als Ansprechpartner, was der Sache aber auch nicht geholfen hat. 

Ich denke das Forstamt hat jetzt schon mindestens zwei fette Chancen das Problem zu lösen leichtfertig verspielt. Wie häufig wollt Ihr denen noch eine Chance geben? Die wollen keine Lösung, die Biker machen nur unnötig Arbeit. Wenn man sieht was an anderen Orten zusammen mit den Behörden erreicht werden konnte wenn die nur wollen dann unterstelle ich denen hier fehlende Bereitschaft eine Lösung herbeiführen zu wollen.

Sorry wenn das jetzt zu negativ klingt, aber ich wette es wird wieder ein 1-2 jähriges Katz und Maus-Spiel mit den Bikern bei dem das Forstamt versucht die Biker über den Tisch zu ziehen und das Problem einfach auszusitzen.


----------



## Speedbullit (16. November 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> Die meisten "richtigen" Locals der ersten Stunde haben dieses Spiel halt schon 3-4-mal mitgemacht. Strecke platt, Neuaufbau, 2-4 Jahre fahren und wieder von Vorne. .



und jedesmal wurd das ganze besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burning_bully (16. November 2008)

dann melde ich mich hier auch mal zu wort...also nach meinen erfahrung ist es meistens so das sich die meissten "waldbesucher" eher über die ganzen XC jungs aufregen da diese die waldwege runterbrettern auf denen sich halt auch die meissten fussgänger aufhalten. die fussgänger die die "rinne" ablaufen, sind eher angetan von der ganzen geschichte und schauen sich das fasziniert an.
ich glaube ja das es dem forstamt hauptsächlich um die erdmassen geht die im wald bewegt werden.
die frage ist jetzt halt ob man sich zurück hält und gar nicht mehr fahren geht...ich nehme mal an das sich aber bestimmt kein XC fahrer daran halten wird und die spaziergänger weiter schimpfen werden und am ende heisst es dann wieder nur "die biker...".
die andere möglichkeit wäre einfach weiter zumachen wie bisher, es ist ja nicht wirklich verboten im wald biken zu gehen sondern es ist verboten eine solche strecke zu erbauen, oder irre ich mich da, habe auf jeden fall im wald noch nie ein schild gesehen auf dem "radfahren verboten" steht.


----------



## Ope (16. November 2008)

Lt Gesetz ist das Fahren im Wald nur auf "Wegen" erlaubt die eine Breite von 2m vorweisen,
eine DH Strecke gehört da leider nicht dazu ........ .
Was deine Kernaussage betrifft gebe ich dir absolut Recht.

Gruß vom Ope


----------



## burning_bully (16. November 2008)

mh, ok...aber wenn ich mich nicht irre dann ist doch das verlassen von waldwegen generell verboten?! die fussgänger die sich also angeblich über uns "DHler" beschweren sind ja dann eigentlich auch nicht wirklich im recht...
ich kann ja als fussgänger auch nicht die autobahn überqueren und mich am ende beschweren das keiner anghalten und mich rübergelassen hat.


----------



## Ope (16. November 2008)

Ob man als Fussgänger die Wege nicht verlassen darf kann ich dir nicht sagen. 
Ich denke wenn alle, die normalerweise Rinne fahren vorrübergehend zu CC'lern mutieren würden und die dortigen Waldwege befahren, wäre man sehr bald wieder dankbar wenn sie sich wieder auf die Strecke zurückziehen.


----------



## burning_bully (16. November 2008)

das wäre doch mal eine alternative....
geht heute jemand fahren????


----------



## Ope (16. November 2008)

Ich bin noch nicht schlüssig .....
Und im Moment auch eher faul ........ 

de Ope


----------



## burning_bully (16. November 2008)

geht mir genauso


----------



## fl1p (16. November 2008)

Schlappe Säcke. 
Ich bin gleich da...


----------



## rgk7 (16. November 2008)

ja das was ihr da oben geschrieben habt weiss ich... beim letzten mal als das passiert ist hab ich gerade erst angefangen und habs so halbwegs mitbekommen...

und ja für fussgänger gilt das wohl auch: 2m regel. deshalb zweifle ich ja auch an der ernsthaftigkeit des artikels(hätte auch erwähnt werden MÜSSEN) bzw. den wunsch kontakte zu den bikern herzustellen.ich könnt mir auch vorstellen das sie auf die art und weise probieren namen derjenigen zu bekommen die dafür verantwortlich sind.


----------



## burning_bully (16. November 2008)

für die rinne ist das ganze eigentlich total kontraproduktiv...wir als biker versuchen das ganze immer so weit wie es geht geheim zuhalten damit nicht zuviele leute von der strecke mitbekommen...und jetzt machen sie in der zeitung dick werbung....ich sag' nur "clever jungs..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (16. November 2008)

Ich warte erst mal ab ...
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe hat sich ja die DIMB eingeschaltet. Ich bin sehr gespannt ob das ganze Früchte trägt, große Hoffnung habe ich jedoch nicht.
Die in meinen Augen "gespielte Offenheit" der Behörden wird das ganze zunichte machen. Ich glaube eher daran das die Behörden das aussitzen wollen. In den Ämtern sitzen viel zu viele Gegner einer solchen Strecke.
Man denke auch an die Jäger, deren Stimme fällt klar gegen eine Strecke aus. 
Weil Wild gestört werden könnte etc. .....  . Erstens hat sich das Wild schon längst an den Kontakt mit Menschen gewöhnt (wir haben öfter Reh- oder Schwarzwild im Garten) und zweitens ist das ja wohl geheuchelte Tierliebe. Zur Zeit rennen doch wieder genug angesäuselte Grünröcke mit Knarren durch den Wald.....

de Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich warte erst mal ab ...
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe hat sich ja die DIMB eingeschaltet. Ich bin sehr gespannt ob das ganze Früchte trägt, große Hoffnung habe ich jedoch nicht.
> Die in meinen Augen "gespielte Offenheit" der Behörden wird das ganze zunichte machen. Ich glaube eher daran das die Behörden das aussitzen wollen. In den Ämtern sitzen viel zu viele Gegner einer solchen Strecke.
> Man denke auch an die Jäger, deren Stimme fällt klar gegen eine Strecke aus.
> ...


Laaangsam,die wollen doch auch nur ihren "Sport" ausüben.


----------



## rgk7 (16. November 2008)

jaja die freizeitmörder! kürzlich im wald an nem hochsitz vorbeigekommen, liegen in nicht all zu großer entfernung futterboxen - mit deckel versteht sich - damit die tiere schön lange beschäftigt sind die dinger zu öffnen und in aller seelenruhe abgeknallt werden können...


----------



## Ope (16. November 2008)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Laaangsam,die wollen doch auch nur ihren "Sport" ausüben.



Und lassen dafür mermals im Jahr zumeist ungebildete und angetrunkene Genossen lärmend durch den Wald rennen um ihnen das Wild vor die Flinte zu schubsen. Ich war schon bei einer solchen Treibjagd dabei und habe es selbst miterlebt, die Neugier war zu groß. Das zeugt nicht gerade von einem respektvollen Umgang mit der Natur bzw. Kreatur.
Ich verurteile die Jagd nicht generell, aber Treibjagden gehören verboten.
Sorry, aber ich glaube ich schweife zu sehr ab .....

de Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. November 2008)

rgk7 schrieb:


> jaja die freizeitmörder! kürzlich im wald an nem hochsitz vorbeigekommen, liegen in nicht all zu großer entfernung futterboxen - mit deckel versteht sich - damit die tiere schön lange beschäftigt sind die dinger zu öffnen und in aller seelenruhe abgeknallt werden können...


Nix "Freizeit",die haben leider ´ne Lizenz zum Tiermord!Versuche da ´mal was dagegen zu machen.Was hier wirklich nur hilft ist ,sehr viele MTB´ler unter einen Hut zu bekommen,´nen Verein zu gründen und dann versuchen die Interessen durchzusetzen.Dies scheitert aber im allgemeinen daran daß sich nur wieder Einzelne finden die wirklich für die Sache kämpfen.Der Großteil denkt,dann buddel ich eben woanders weiter,ist leider so.In solchen Sachen bin ich ein gebranntes Kind und weiß wovon ich spreche.


----------



## Ope (16. November 2008)

Es gab meines Wissens sogar mal einen "Rinne-Verein" .....

de Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Es gab meines Wissens sogar mal einen "Rinne-Verein" .....
> 
> de Ope


Ope,Du weißt doch wie es ist.Wenn ein paar einzelne etwas anfangen ist jeder erst einmal "dabei",klar helfen wir usw.,geht es dann an´s Eingemachte heißt es,keine Zeit,muß lernen,bin sehr eingespannt usw.,es bleibt immer an ein paar wenigen "hängen".Wenn die dann nicht einen gewissen Ehrgeiz haben,bleibt es irgendwann auf der Strecke,leider,aber es ist so!


----------



## Ope (16. November 2008)

Ja, da kann ich ein trauriges Lied von singen .....

de Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. November 2008)

burning_bully schrieb:


> für die rinne ist das ganze eigentlich total kontraproduktiv...wir als biker versuchen das ganze immer so weit wie es geht geheim zuhalten damit nicht zuviele leute von der strecke mitbekommen...und jetzt machen sie in der zeitung dick werbung....ich sag' nur "clever jungs..."


Und genau ihr seid diejenigen,wenn´s darauf ankommt,die den "Schwanz" einklemmen,ja ne is klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khakiflame (16. November 2008)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Und genau ihr seid diejenigen,wenn´s darauf ankommt,die den "Schwanz" einklemmen,ja ne is klar.



und wie bringst du dich ein? ausser schlechte stimmung im thread machen


----------



## Derrick (16. November 2008)

Ich bin noch nicht lang genug in Darmstadt um die vorherigen Abrissaktionen miterlebt zu haben aber prinzipiell hat sowas ja auch was gutes. Es entstehen neue Abschnitte beim Wiederaufbau oder komplett neue Strecken, fördert die Abwechslung  
Natürlich wäre es toll wenn das ganze legalisiert wird, man sollte auf jeden Fall auf dieses "Angebot" eingehen, aber aufpassen, dass man nicht dabei verarscht wird. Ich wäre auch bereit mitzuarbeiten
jo: ich meld mich nochmal gesondert bei dir


----------



## Ope (16. November 2008)

burning_bully schrieb:


> für die rinne ist das ganze eigentlich total kontraproduktiv...wir als biker versuchen das ganze immer so weit wie es geht geheim zuhalten damit nicht zuviele leute von der strecke mitbekommen...und jetzt machen sie in der zeitung dick werbung....ich sag' nur "clever jungs..."



Die "Rinne" ist schon lange sehr bekannt, da gibt es nicht viel geheim zu halten .... .
Schau mal in wie vielen "Track Guides" im Netz sie zu finden ist.
Wichtiger ist es jetzt geschlossen aufzutreten und gemeinsam für den Erhalt zu kämpfen.
Unter Umständen würde eine Unterschriftensammlung vor Augen führen wie viele Leute Interesse an dieser Strecke haben. Das würde zumindest bei der Argumentation helfen.

de Ope


----------



## Ric-O (16. November 2008)

Ich versteh die ganze Diskusion eigentlich nicht mehr so ganz, 
da Herr M. doch unmissverständlich gesagt hat (im Artikel und auch der DIMB), 
dass die Rinne DEFINITIV platt gemacht wird! 
Ich glaube nicht das da "Unterschriftenlisten" irgendwas dran ändern 
Wenn das dahmals noch nicht mal mit nem e.V. in den Griff zu bekommen war, wie denn dann?

Ausserdem sagt in meinen Augen diese:
"...wir versuchen woanders was zu finden, können aber nichts versprechen..." Einstellung schon alles.
Ein richtiges Alternativangebot würde sich anders anhören 



Ich kauf mir lieber schonmal nen größeren Klappspaten...


----------



## THEYO (16. November 2008)

also, ich nochmal. hatte übers wochenende relativ wenig zeit, u.a. auch weil ich endlich mal wieder an völlig legalen orten zweiradsport betrieben habe.... aber spass beiseite:
ich habs am freitag tatsächlich geschafft meinen handyakku leerzutelefonieren, der normalerweise eine woche hält. auch ich habe mit herrn m. gesprochen, mich ausserdem mit Präsi (2. Vs. DIMB) kurzgeschlossen und dann noch lange mit leuten bei uns aus dem verein und externen locals der "ersten Stunde" gesprochen. Es ist was in Arbeit, und bei einer Sache könnt ihr euch sicher sein: Verarschen lassen wir uns nicht.
Wer sich an der ganzen Sache Beteiligen will, sollte sich am Besten bei mir persönlich melden, oder bei uns im Vereinsforum anmelden. Im Vereinsforum werden wir demnächst einen Passwortgeschützten Bereich anlegen, in dem auch uns bekannte Nicht-Vereinsmitglieder lesen und schreiben können. strategieabsprachen und sowas sollte man einfach besser nicht auf der großen bühne IBC präsentieren, hier haben die Wände (nachweislich) Ohren. Und um noch eine Sache aufzugreifen: Ja, wir sollten geschlossen reagieren, aber solche Sachen wie Unterschriftenaktionen werden zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt nicht weiterhelfen. Lasst uns doch mal sehen, ob das Gesprächsangebot an die Vereine ernst gemeint ist. Und auch wenn die jetzt erstmal nur mit Vereinen reden wollen, wir haben keine Probleme damit Nicht-Vereinsmitglieder in diese Verhandlungen mit einzubeziehen, und haben das auch von anfang an getan. Also wenn euch was drann liegt, meldet euch bei www.wheelsoverfrankfurt.de im forum!

grüße
jo


ganz vergessen: wir planen aktuell einen infoabend in sachen rinne, für alle interessierten (falls da interesse da ist). bitte gebt uns dafür noch ein bischen vorlaufzeit, den termin geben wir dann hier bekannt.


----------



## fl1p (16. November 2008)

Klingt spitze. 

Wir haben heute auch wieder Passanten getroffen, die sich gegenüber dem Downhill-treiben an der Rinne positiv geäußert haben, und den ganzen Tumult durch das Forstamt/Darmstädter Echo nicht ganz verstehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nitro.1337 (16. November 2008)

Klingt schonmal sehr gut. Ich für meinen Teil denke dass ich leider noch nicht lange genug fahre um wirklich mitwirken zu können. Aber wenn ihr noch Leute braucht die einfach auf unserer Seite stehen bin ich jederzeit bereit euch zu helfen und mich bspw. in dem dann vorhandenen "internen" Forum zu betiligen.

Und zum Thema Echo: Das ist sowieso ein Käse- und Propagandablatt erster Güte. Eine differenzierte Zeitung (bzw. ein Redakteur) verhält sich anders. Kommt mir so vor als ob die einfach mal wieder alles so geschrieben hätten wie sie es wollten (bzw. das Forstamt es wollte) und in einem Stil von dem sie denken dass er viele Abonnenten dazu bringt den Artikel zu lesen (Allein die Überschrift... haben sie sich bestimmt bei der BILD abgeguckt - erbärmlich!).


----------



## THEYO (16. November 2008)

naja, die letzten artikel in der rundschau waren in einem ähnlichen stil geschrieben, und die taugt eigentlich schon was. außerdem haben wir inzwischen rausgefunden, dass der autor von dem artikel ein freier mitarbeiter ist, also kein fester redakteur, man sollte also evtl. die nächsten tage mal in den leserbriefen schauen!

im übrigen: das orga-forum auf woffm.de steht. wer sich bei uns anmeldet, meldet sich bitte vorher kurz per PM bei mir, damit ich euch dafür freischalten kann.


grüße
jo


----------



## burning_bully (17. November 2008)

burning_bully schrieb:


> bevor Köpfe rollen...


 
OFFTOPIC: wo wir dann wieder in frankfurt wären...nur so am rande!!!


----------



## THEYO (17. November 2008)

burning_bully schrieb:


> OFFTOPIC: wo wir dann wieder in frankfurt wären...nur so am rande!!!


----------



## burning_bully (17. November 2008)

Insider


----------



## Ope (17. November 2008)

burning_bully schrieb:


> Insider



Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, das manche nicht wirklich konstruktives hier loswerden wollen ..........
Was interressieren uns hier "insider" ???

de Ope


----------



## Hopi (17. November 2008)

burning_bully schrieb:


> das ganze immer so weit wie es geht geheim zuhalten damit nicht zuviele leute von der strecke mitbekommen...



Sorry, aber die Rinne hat nicht mal 0% von einem Secret Spot


----------



## burning_bully (17. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, das manche nicht wirklich konstruktives hier loswerden wollen ..........
> Was interressieren uns hier "insider" ???
> 
> de Ope


 
klar das es dich nicht interessiert... da du ja nicht weisst worum es geht


----------



## Eggbuster (17. November 2008)

burning_bully schrieb:


> klar das es dich nicht interessiert... da du ja nicht weisst worum es geht



du kannst dich uns ja einfach offenbaren


----------



## burning_bully (17. November 2008)

dann wäre es ja kein insider mehr ;-)
man ist die stimmung hier gereizt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (17. November 2008)

@ burning_bully;
Dann behalte deine Insider für dich oder verschicke sie per PN ......
Klar ist die Stimmung nicht besonders gut, hier geht es um ein ernstes Thema. Wenn dann auch noch belangloses Gedöns dazwischen gepostet wird ....

de Ope


----------



## burning_bully (17. November 2008)

wow!?


----------



## burning_bully (17. November 2008)

ich wollte es ja nicht weiter ausdehnen, aber damit sich keiner übergangen fühlt 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=294421&highlight=rinne&page=2

damit ist es dann aber auch erledigt.


----------



## Eggbuster (17. November 2008)

Hier, meld dich mal bei uns im Forum an, wenn du mitwirken willst... ;-)


----------



## rgk7 (17. November 2008)

Ric-O schrieb:


> Ich versteh die ganze Diskusion eigentlich nicht mehr so ganz,
> da Herr M. doch unmissverständlich gesagt hat (im Artikel und auch der DIMB),
> dass die Rinne DEFINITIV platt gemacht wird!
> Ich glaube nicht das da "Unterschriftenlisten" irgendwas dran ändern
> ...



ja, sehe ich genauso.
wenn es wieder offizielle neuigkeiten gibt wird man weitersehen...
hoffe das das nicht zuuu lange dauert. 

ric-o: freitag wieder?


----------



## burning_bully (17. November 2008)

@eggbuster: schon passiert?


----------



## Ric-O (17. November 2008)

rgk7 schrieb:


> ric-o: freitag wieder?



jo auf jeden Fall... 
werd aber jetzt erstmal ne runde an den Franky 
mal schaun wass noch steht. 

Bin so gegen 3:30 da wenn jemand sich anschließen will.


----------



## rgk7 (17. November 2008)

Ric-O schrieb:


> jo auf jeden Fall...
> werd aber jetzt erstmal ne runde an den Franky
> mal schaun wass noch steht.
> 
> Bin so gegen 3:30 da wenn jemand sich anschließen will.




ja genau berichte mal was da so geht. ich hab heute morgen so ein waldarbeiterfahrzeug in richtung e-stadt fahrn sehen...


----------



## Ric-O (17. November 2008)

war doch nicht oben... hab glaub ich meinen scheiss schlüssel verlohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (17. November 2008)

ope schrieb:
			
		

> Lt Gesetz ist das Fahren im Wald nur auf "Wegen" erlaubt die eine Breite von 2m vorweisen,
> eine DH Strecke gehört da leider nicht dazu ........ .


tun sie doch 


@burning bully: ja, wieder in Frankfurt - und keiner hats gemerkt


auf jeden fall werde ich mal bei woffm auf der seite vorbeischauen. 
bin gespannt wann die sache mal wieder im rohr * krepiert.


(*: von herr m. )


----------



## Ope (17. November 2008)

richtig schrieb:


> tun sie doch
> 
> 
> @burning bully: ja, wieder in Frankfurt - und keiner hats gemerkt
> ...



Tun sie doch .... WAS ???


de Ope


----------



## rgk7 (17. November 2008)

die rinne ist größtenteils breiter als 2m...
aber halt leider kein offizieller weg...


----------



## Ric-O (17. November 2008)

richtig schrieb:


> bin gespannt wann die sache mal wieder im rohr * krepiert.
> (*: von herr m. )




darauf wirds wohl hinauslaufen... 
glaube auch eher langjährigen lokals als irgendw. Ämtern 


lasst uns doch ein "Last-shred-day" am WE einlegen... wer ist dabei?


----------



## Ope (17. November 2008)

Genau  die "Vogel Strauss Taktik" ist das beste was man machen kann ... immer schön den Kopf in den Sand stecken.
Und dann ............. abwarten bis andere die Arbeit erledigt haben, sei es die Legalisierung oder der illegale Neuaufbau .....
Pfeifen ...... tz .....

de Ope


----------



## richtig (17. November 2008)

ich, ich, ich.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (17. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Genau  die "Vogel Strauss Taktik" ist das beste was man machen kann ... immer schön den Kopf in den Sand stecken.
> Und dann ............. abwarten bis andere die Arbeit erledigt haben, sei es die Legalisierung oder der illegale Neuaufbau .....
> Pfeifen ...... tz .....
> 
> de Ope



Sag mal, was bist du eigentlich so negativ??? die ganzen leute, die du hier von der seite anmachst kennst du doch gar nicht, oder? außerdem kann ich mich nicht erinnern dich mal an der rinne getroffen zu haben, oder doch?

ich denke sowas brauch hier keiner! also sei doch einfach mal bisschen netter, ok?

grussascha


----------



## NoNick81 (17. November 2008)

Nur so zur information,
von 2m Breite steht, meines geringen Wissens nach, 
im hessischen Gesetzestext kein Wort.
Da steht nur " auf geeigneten Wegen ", (da gab es dieses jahr mal einen Artikel in der Bike zu dem Thema) und ich finde jeder Weg den man rauf oder runter fahren kann ist geeignet!


----------



## Ope (17. November 2008)

Ich fahre öfter an der Rinne ....
Und das schon sehr lange ...
Und bin daher sehr froh das das jemand in die Hand nimmt .... egal wer.
Es geht schließlich auch darum präsent zu sein, den öffentlichen Stellen zu zeigen das wir auch ein Teil der wählenden Bürgerschaft sind ..... und .... bereit sind für unsere Interessen einzustehen. Macht das nämlich keiner verläufts erst recht im Sand.
Ich bin im übrigen doch nicht etwa überzogen unhöflich, oder?

Gruß Ope


----------



## Ric-O (17. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Es geht schließlich auch darum präsent zu sein...




Deswegen trefen wir uns ja am WE 

Debaiiii:

- Ich
- richtig
....


wer noch??? ope? Michi?


----------



## Ope (17. November 2008)

Bei Nürnberg ist Rennen ..... 
Und ein Bußgeld einfangen ???? Ich weiss nicht .....
Was meine Präsenz angeht bin ich das vorerst lieber bei einem Treffen in der Amtsstube ...
So schlüssig bin ich aber noch nicht .... Rinne/Rennen ...... 

de Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Bei Nürnberg ist Rennen .....
> Und ein Bußgeld einfangen ???? Ich weiss nicht .....
> Was meine Präsenz angeht bin ich das vorerst lieber bei einem Treffen in der Amtsstube ...
> So schlüssig bin ich aber noch nicht .... Rinne/Rennen ......
> ...


Waas,Du willst durch die Rinne rennen ?


----------



## Ope (17. November 2008)

Rinne oder Rennen ..... 

de Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Rinne oder Rennen .....
> 
> de Ope


Ja Bitte,schrei mich nicht so an ja,sei ´mal ein bischen netter.


----------



## Ope (17. November 2008)

Bin doch soooo ein Lieber ..... 
Und ......... ganz leise .... ich höre nur meine Tastatur clicken und den Fernseher ....


----------



## burning_bully (17. November 2008)

richtig schrieb:


> Sag mal, was bist du eigentlich so negativ??? die ganzen leute, die du hier von der seite anmachst kennst du doch gar nicht, oder? außerdem kann ich mich nicht erinnern dich mal an der rinne getroffen zu haben, oder doch?
> 
> ich denke sowas brauch hier keiner! also sei doch einfach mal bisschen netter, ok?
> 
> grussascha


 
dem schliesse ich mich an...und irgendwie weiss ich jetzt schon was kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (17. November 2008)

Oha ..... was denn ???

Gruß vom Ope


----------



## Ope (17. November 2008)

Hmmm ...
Haben uns gerade kurzgeschlossen ...... werden wohl an die Rinne kommen 
Wenn wir nach der Party ausgeschlafen haben 

Gruß vom Ope


----------



## Ric-O (17. November 2008)

welcher tag?
WE geht bei mir von Freitag - Montag


----------



## Ope (17. November 2008)

Wir am Sonntag .....
Mein WE ist nur SO und MO .... ;-) 

de Ope


----------



## Ric-O (18. November 2008)

ich dachte die Architekten sind alle arbeitslos


----------



## richtig (18. November 2008)

Ric-O schrieb:


> ich dachte die Architekten sind alle arbeitslos



INNENarchitekt


----------



## burning_bully (18. November 2008)

Ric-O schrieb:


> ich dachte die Architekten sind alle arbeitslos


 
Nur die, die mit dem studium fertig sind


----------



## Ric-O (18. November 2008)

richtig schrieb:


> INNENarchitekt



INNEN... achso, also die ohne Studium  


Also wann wird am WE gefahren?


----------



## burning_bully (18. November 2008)

muss schauen wie sich das mit dem stress in der uni diese woche noch entwickelt ;-)
ob samstag oder sonntag hängt vom feiern ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (18. November 2008)

Mit Studium Architektur .........
Und nein, nicht alle sind arbeitslos, nur die schlechten 

de Ope


----------



## rgk7 (19. November 2008)

So also Rinne steht noch...
Zettel die Herr M. aufgehängt hat hab ich keine mehr gesehen.
Hat wohl irgendjmd. abgerissen worüber er sich ziemlich aufgeregt hat. Gleiches gilt für den neueren Streckenabschnitt...

Gespräche sind vorerst eingefroren.
Evtl. ein bissel zurückhalten mit solchen Aktionen.


----------



## nitro.1337 (19. November 2008)

Die Leute die das waren sind wahrscheinlich gar nicht hier im Forum vertreten.
Glaube nicht, dass jemand der sich hier engagiert so kontraproduktiv handeln würde.


----------



## K!vin (19. November 2008)

hab grad nen neuen tred gesehen über die lage am frankenstein

http://www.rheinmaintv-video.de/video/iLyROoafYoei.html


----------



## Martin187 (19. November 2008)

Da sollte man sich mal zusammentun und evtl. einen Verein gründen und wirklich versuchen einen legalen Spot "Bikepark" zu bekommen!

Die müssen uns ja nur das Gelände stellen!


----------



## Ope (19. November 2008)

rgk7 schrieb:


> So also Rinne steht noch...
> Zettel die Herr M. aufgehängt hat hab ich keine mehr gesehen.
> Hat wohl irgendjmd. abgerissen worüber er sich ziemlich aufgeregt hat. Gleiches gilt für den neueren Streckenabschnitt...
> 
> ...



Prima, mit solchen "Piratenaktionen" schüren manche genau das von uns erwartete Image und begreifen dabei nicht das sie sich in die eigene Tasche pinkeln ..... , einfach nur dumm.

de Ope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (19. November 2008)

@Ope

Da hast du zu 100% recht! Das is genau so effektiv wie Förster beschimpfen!

Die sitzten am längeren Hebel! Also sein lieb,nett und sagt immer schöne "Grüß Gott" wenn ihr Wanderern begegnet! So mach ich  es auch!


----------



## THEYO (19. November 2008)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Da sollte man sich mal zusammentun und evtl. einen Verein gründen und wirklich versuchen einen legalen Spot "Bikepark" zu bekommen!
> 
> Die müssen uns ja nur das Gelände stellen!



hast du auch nur einen weiteren post in diesem thread gelesen bevor du das geschrieben hast?


----------



## Grinsekater (19. November 2008)

K!vin schrieb:


> hab grad nen neuen tred gesehen über die lage am frankenstein
> 
> http://www.rheinmaintv-video.de/video/iLyROoafYoei.html





> Sie melden sich einfach nicht.



Das ist ja dermaßen schamlos, dass es fast schon zum Lachen ist!
Am ersten Tag nach erscheinen des Artikels im Echo über 50 Anrufe von Bikern... Der Verein "Wheels over Frankfurt" hat ebenfalls mit ihm telefoniert. Wie kann man nur dermaßen dreist sein?


----------



## Eggbuster (20. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Prima, mit solchen "Piratenaktionen" schüren manche genau das von uns erwartete Image und begreifen dabei nicht das sie sich in die eigene Tasche pinkeln ..... , einfach nur dumm.
> 
> de Ope



die vermutlich gemeinte Strecke existiert schon seit Jahren 

Und das bedruckte DinA4 Blatt, das Herr M. an einen Baum getackert hat, kann genau so gut dem Herbstwind zum Opfer gefallen sein...


----------



## Ric-O (20. November 2008)

Das sieht ja den deutschen "Bürostuhl-Fratzen" mal wieder ähnlich:

- Tatsachen werden verzerrt
- Eine kleine Gruppe wird für alles verantwortlich gemacht
- lächerliche Berichterstättung in den Medien
...


----------



## Hopi (20. November 2008)

Ric nehm mal den letzten Teil aus deinem Post! Der ist wirklich daneben und nicht weiterführend.


Und, das die Sache noch mal in diesen flach TV gekommen ist, liegt wohl daran das es der selbe Ortstermin war. Bei solchen Anlässen werden X Medien gleichzeitig zum Termin geladen. Das die Zeitung schneller war als Nerd TV, liegt an den Abläufen und dem Format (Regionalbericht).


----------



## Ric-O (20. November 2008)

ist weg...  entspricht aber zu 100% den Tatsachen.
Das Ganze ist die übelste Hetze...

@hopi: "Daneben" find ich nur das verhalten vom Forstamt


----------



## Hopi (20. November 2008)

Hetze ja, aber der Vergleich war daneben.


----------



## X-Präsi (20. November 2008)

rgk7 schrieb:


> Zettel die Herr M. aufgehängt hat hab ich keine mehr gesehen.
> Hat wohl irgendjmd. abgerissen worüber er sich ziemlich aufgeregt hat. Gleiches gilt für den neueren Streckenabschnitt...
> 
> Gespräche sind vorerst eingefroren.



Das hatte mir Herr M. gestern genau so gemailt. He was not amused...
Grund des Ärgernis waren der aus seiner Sicht wohl abgerissene Hinweiszettel und  die Trasse südlich der Auffahrt zum Frankenstein.

Die Fronten sind auf allen Seiten extrem verhärtet. Sowas hab ich den ganzen DIMB-Jahren noch nicht erlebt 

Mal gucken, wie sich die Gesprächsbereitschaft wiederherstellen lässt. Zurückhaltung allerseits kann sicherlich nicht schaden


----------



## Hopi (20. November 2008)

Also so wie immer, der Forst sagt "eine Strecke muss her " (aber nicht hier). Die Strecke wird abgerissen, die Polizei kommt einige male und erwischt den einen oder andern! Dann ist kurz ruhe im Wald bis die ersten wieder bauen und wir in 2 - 3 Jahren wieder beim Stand von heute sind.
Ich glaube sie lernen es nicht, dass sie es nur eindämmen können, wenn sie legale Möglichkeiten schaffen.  Vielleicht sollte man dem Forst mal zeigen welche erfolge die Polizei mit der Deeskalationspolitik beim Fussball hat oder Frankfurt beim Umgang mit dem Drogenproblem. Verbote und Drohungen haben in der Vergangenheit noch nie etwas gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rgk7 (20. November 2008)

Eggbuster schrieb:


> die vermutlich gemeinte Strecke existiert schon seit Jahren
> 
> Und das bedruckte DinA4 Blatt, das Herr M. an einen Baum getackert hat, kann genau so gut dem Herbstwind zum Opfer gefallen sein...








fl1p schrieb:


> ... D. und ein paar Jungs haben eine neue Linie gebuddelt. Echt super das Ding, und das Einfahren hat tierisch Laune gemacht.
> Weicher Waldboden.



die neue line besteht nich schon seit ein paar jahren wie man am post vom 25.10 gut erkennen kann...
insofern diese von herrn m. gemeint war, was ich annehme.
wäre hilfreich wenn jmd. diesen D. bescheid geben könnte.

Und ob die Zettel wirklich alle vom Winde verweht sind bezweifle ich...


----------



## Eggbuster (20. November 2008)

rgk7 schrieb:


> die neue line besteht nich schon seit ein paar jahren wie man am post vom 25.10 gut erkennen kann...
> insofern diese von herrn m. gemeint war, was ich annehme.
> wäre hilfreich wenn jmd. diesen D. bescheid geben könnte.
> 
> Und ob die Zettel wirklich alle vom Winde verweht sind bezweifle ich...



Du befindest dich momentan nördlich der Aussfahrt, gemeint war eine angeblich neue Strecke südlich. Glaub mir bitte, dass ich weiß wovon ich rede


----------



## rgk7 (20. November 2008)

spielt im grunde keine rolle! wenn herr m dann den nördlichen neuen teil sieht wirds ihn genausowenig freuen...


----------



## Ric-O (20. November 2008)

Das mit den beknackten Schildern ist doch nen ganz billiges Argument...
Im Moment wird einfach immer mehr vorgeschoben, wie böse und unkommunikativ die Biker doch sind. Ja sogar die wehrlosen Schilder haben wir abgerissen 
Sorry aber wenn das wirklich alles ist was von Denen kommt, najaj.

Mir fehlt immer noch das angekündigte "Alternativterrain", wo ist das?
Steht davon mal was in den Mails von Herr M.??? NEIN!!!
Aber weiter auf den Bikern rumhacken und Verbote "umweltverträglich" an Bäume tackern! 

Wenns nicht so traurig wäre könnte man sich echt drüber schlapp lachen...


----------



## fl1p (20. November 2008)

rgk7 schrieb:


> die neue line besteht nich schon seit ein paar jahren wie man am post vom 25.10 gut erkennen kann...
> insofern diese von herrn m. gemeint war, was ich annehme.
> wäre hilfreich wenn jmd. diesen D. bescheid geben könnte.
> 
> Und ob die Zettel wirklich alle vom Winde verweht sind bezweifle ich...



Zunächst mal sehr schlau, sowas wieder rauszukramen...
Dürfte auch nicht gerade weiterhelfen.

Die Linie, die ich meinte, war nur eine neue Linie neben einer anderen, die schon lange bestand. Insofern schon mal kein "Neubaugebiet"


----------



## Ope (20. November 2008)

Ideal wäre es wenn sich ein Vertreter unsererseits (einer der sich Ausdrücken kann und vielleicht eher etwas konservativ auftritt) bei den Medien (speziell bei dem Internet-Fernsehen) meldet und die Sache mal aus unserer Sicht schildert. Dabei kann man gleich richtig stellen, das von unserer Seite "sehr wohl" Gesprächsbereitschaft vorhanden ist, und sich auch zu Wort gemeldet worden ist.
DAS, wäre mal eine vernünftige Aktion .... denn darauf muss ja dann Seitens des Forstamtes reagiert werden.
Am besten mit dem Fernsehen ein "Vor Ort Termin" machen.

Gruß vom Ope


----------



## THEYO (20. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Ideal wäre es wenn sich ein Vertreter unsererseits (einer der sich Ausdrücken kann und vielleicht eher etwas konservativ auftritt) bei den Medien (speziell bei dem Internet-Fernsehen) meldet und die Sache mal aus unserer Sicht schildert. Dabei kann man gleich richtig stellen, das von unserer Seite "sehr wohl" Gesprächsbereitschaft vorhanden ist, und sich auch zu Wort gemeldet worden ist.
> DAS, wäre mal eine vernünftige Aktion .... denn darauf muss ja dann Seitens des Forstamtes reagiert werden.
> Am besten mit dem Fernsehen ein "Vor Ort Termin" machen.
> 
> Gruß vom Ope



have a look at the woffm forum. ich kommuniziere mit herrn müller nur noch in CC mit sämtlichen von ihm aktivierten medien, sowie seinem ober-chef, umweltämtern, weiteren forstämtern.
"vor ort termin" ist ebenfalls in planung, nur wollen wir uns für den auch rechtlich absichern. nicht das wir dann dafür belangt werden, dass wir zu fuss mit dem kamerateam durch den wald gelaufen sind!


----------



## Ric-O (20. November 2008)

THEYO schrieb:


> ...nicht das wir dann dafür belangt werden, dass wir zu fuss mit dem kamerateam durch den wald gelaufen sind!



Achtung nur solange eure Schuhe nicht durch ihre "grobstolligkeit" zur weiteren Errosion beitragen


----------



## wawa68 (20. November 2008)

THEYO schrieb:


> have a look at the woffm forum.


könntest mir mal jemand einen Link auf das Thema posten?
Ich find auf der Seite nix zu dem Thema??

Danke vielmals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (20. November 2008)

THEYO schrieb:


> have a look at the woffm forum. ich kommuniziere mit herrn m. nur noch in CC mit sämtlichen von ihm aktivierten medien, sowie seinem ober-chef, umweltämtern, weiteren forstämtern.
> "vor ort termin" ist ebenfalls in planung, nur wollen wir uns für den auch rechtlich absichern. nicht das wir dann dafür belangt werden, dass wir zu fuss mit dem kamerateam durch den wald gelaufen sind!



Das dürfen die Pilzesammler und und Erholungsbedürftige auch ..... zu Fuss in den Wald laufen ....

de Ope


----------



## Ric-O (20. November 2008)

wawa68 schrieb:


> könntest mir mal jemand einen Link auf das Thema posten?
> Ich find auf der Seite nix zu dem Thema??
> 
> Danke vielmals




klickst du unter --> "MTB Initiative" auf --> "Allgemeines" 
da ist der thread gleich der erste


----------



## Ope (20. November 2008)

Wichtig, 

bitte seid so gut und zerstört nicht eine Mögliche Verhandlungsbasis indem ihr weiter dort fahrt (zumindest nicht bis ein Termin vorliegt). Lasst die Schilder hängen und verhaltet euch, falls ihr doch dort seid möglichst defensiv.
Ihr nehmt der Sache sonst jegliche Chance .....

mit der Hoffnung auf Verständniss,

der Ope


----------



## THEYO (20. November 2008)

wawa68 schrieb:


> könntest mir mal jemand einen Link auf das Thema posten?
> Ich find auf der Seite nix zu dem Thema??
> 
> Danke vielmals



das forum ist versteckt. also zuerst anmelden, dann bei mir hier im forum melden, und mir den nickname sagen, dann wirst du freigeschaltet.




Ope schrieb:


> Das dürfen die Pilzesammler und und Erholungsbedürftige auch ..... zu Fuss in den Wald laufen ....
> 
> de Ope


wir frankfurter sind da etwas gebrannte kinder, hatten schon etwas trouble mit den von uns organisierten streetsessions in frankfurt, die zwar völlig friedlich verlaufen sind, aber von der polizei nicht gern gesehen wurden, man war der meinung wir müssten das als "demonstration" anmelden. seitdem sind wir da etwas vorsichtig. auch so einen infostand müssen wir, wie wir jetzt wissen, beim ordnungsamt anmelden. allerdings war dies heut mittag um 2 schon nicht mehr möglich, die zuständigen hatten feierabend...!

grüße
jo


----------



## Ric-O (21. November 2008)

So was geht heute? Ist jemand am Start?
Wetter hat sich ja gebessert  geil


----------



## Ope (21. November 2008)

Ric-O schrieb:


> So was geht heute? Ist jemand am Start?
> Wetter hat sich ja gebessert  geil



Manche wollen nicht verstehen ........
Zur Zeit an der Rinne zu fahren ist superkontraproduktiv, ihr macht alles nur noch schlimmer. Fahrt woanders, ist das so schwer zu verstehen.
Rein rechtlich fahrt ihr illegal dort, und es trägt nicht zur verbesserung der Stimmung bei, folglich werden die Verhandlungen um ein Gelände noch schwerer.
Ich kann bei soviel Starrsinn nur den Kopf schütteln .... ihr seid Deutschland ...

de Ope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ric-O (21. November 2008)

jajaja... ich freu mich auch schon auf den Bikepark mit dem 5km Downhill...
Lokation: "irgendwo-bloß-nicht-am-Franky"
Die haben bestimmt schon Holz für die Northshores zurechtgelegt 

Alternativen in der näheren Umgebung? 
Gerne per PN  kenn sonst nämlich NIX.
(ausser 500m lange mini Trails)


----------



## Wildsäule (21. November 2008)

Ich kann Ope nur recht geben, jetzt da fahren macht es nicht besser. Sorry
Lieber jetzt mal für drei Monate verzichten auf die Rinne und auf eine Lösung hoffen, wenn keine gibt. F..K OFF AND RIDE ON !

Ich kenn auch fast keine Alternative hier in der Gegend, mein Demo kotz schon weil es nur noch dumm rumsteht.

Nutz die Zeit ums Demo zu pflegen und mit dem Proceed bzw. Chameleon Freeridetouren mit zufahren - auf Wanderwegen 

Gruss


----------



## rgk7 (21. November 2008)

Ja bei dem Wetter und dem Wind im Moment isses eh net so doll.
Ich bekomme hoffentlich morgen meinen Pudel wieder, dann hab ich was zu basteln. 
Meine Felgen brauchen noch neue Naben usw. Gibt einiges zu tun.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (21. November 2008)

Ich fänds schade wenn am Fstein nicht mehr gefahren werden kann, ist meiner meinung nach eine kultlacation u. meines wissens im umkreis nicht´s vergleichbares ( I love die Göttin ). aber wie schon erwähnt läuft es doch schon seit jahren so dass abgerissen und wieder aufgebaut wird. wenn das ganze endlich legal werden würde, würde ich die initiativen unterstützen. unser sport ist doch so repressentativ wie noch nie, da müsste doch was zu machen sein. save de mellowpark, ähhh fstein .


----------



## fl1p (21. November 2008)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> wenn das ganze endlich legal werden würde, würde ich die initiativen unterstützen.



Also dann, wenn keine Hilfe mehr benötigt wird?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (21. November 2008)

danke für deine ironie , bin dann der rettende fels in der brandung 

hab nochmal gelesen was ich da geschrieben hab, hab´s anders gemeint. natürlich biete ich auch vorher meine hilfe an


----------



## fl1p (22. November 2008)

Alles klar.


----------



## Derrick (27. November 2008)

so was geht am wochenende? fl1p und ossi wollen fahren gehen, ich auch zum ersten mal seit wildbad. wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## rgk7 (27. November 2008)

@ Derrick: 





Ope schrieb:


> Manche wollen nicht verstehen ........
> Zur Zeit an der Rinne zu fahren ist superkontraproduktiv, ihr macht alles nur noch schlimmer. Fahrt woanders, ist das so schwer zu verstehen.
> Rein rechtlich fahrt ihr illegal dort, und es trägt nicht zur verbesserung der Stimmung bei, folglich werden die Verhandlungen um ein Gelände noch schwerer.
> Ich kann bei soviel Starrsinn nur den Kopf schütteln .... ihr seid Deutschland ...
> ...


----------



## Derrick (27. November 2008)

blabla!
fahren gehen und präsenz zeigen ist die devise..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (27. November 2008)

Erst denken, dann handeln ist die Devise .............

de Ope


----------



## Khakiflame (27. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Erst denken, dann handeln ist die Devise .............
> 
> de Ope


----------



## rgk7 (27. November 2008)

sorry, ich hab von dem treffen gestern abend nichts mitbekommen...
evtl. könnte mal jmd. ne kleine zusammenfassung zur derzeitigen situation auf woffm oder hier posten.

thx


----------



## Derrick (27. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Erst denken, dann handeln ist die Devise .............
> 
> de Ope



Oder sich einfach mal raushalten wenn man keine Ahnung hat um was es geht und wie die Situation ist..


----------



## Eggbuster (27. November 2008)

Alle Mann ruhig, kein Stress!

Wir arbeiten miteinander 

Schreibt euch ne PM und gut is...


----------



## rgk7 (27. November 2008)

@ D: 

dann klär auch die leute auf!


----------



## THEYO (27. November 2008)

sacht mal ernsthaft leute, warum erwartet ihr dass euch jeder die infos hinterher trägt?
wer sich wirklich informieren möchte sollte es auch gerade noch schaffen mit irgendeinem von  uns mal telefonisch oder persönlich zu sprechen. oder einen neuen terminvorschlag für ein local-treffen zu machen. ich werden auf keinen fall jedem hier alles drei mal vorkauen, dafür hab ich einfach zu viel zu tuen.


----------



## rgk7 (27. November 2008)

ok vielen dank an die leute die mir ne pm gesendet haben! nur die kommunikation muss schon klappen...


----------



## Ric-O (27. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Erst denken, dann handeln ist die Devise .............
> 
> de Ope



lass doch einfach mal diese "altklugen" Komentare...
bleib doch einfach zu Hause 
pffffffffffffffff...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eggbuster (27. November 2008)

rgk7 schrieb:


> ok vielen dank an die leute die mir ne pm gesendet haben! nur die kommunikation muss schon klappen...



wer etwas wissen möchte und mit uns kommunizieren will, der kann sich gerne an uns wenden. 

Ich werde mich vorerst aus diesem Thread raushalten, da er nichts positives zur Sache beisteuert. 


wie gesagt, wir tun etwas! FÜR DIE SACHE und nicht dagegen, wie manch anderer...


----------



## rgk7 (1. Dezember 2008)

Leserbrief, Samstag 29.11.08 im Echo zum Artikel "Lassen sich die Runterprescher stoppen?":

Platz für Mountainbiker

Da scheint der Frankenstein doch eine ideale Lösung zu sein, wenn sich hier Wochenende für Wochenende sowieso hunderte Biker aus dem gesamten Rhein-Main-Gebiet treffen, um konzentriert ihrem Sport nachzugehen.Spaziergänger könnten mittels Schilder auf diese Aktivität hingewiesen werden, ähnlich wie es bei Baumfällarbeiten passiert.

Was die Gefährdung des Waldes angeht: Ich als Spaziergängerin bin wesentlich betroffener von den Spuren der Zerstörung, die die Waldarbeiter mit ihren riesigen Maschinen hinterlassen.Dann doch lieber eine "Frankenstein-Rinne", auf die ich mich einstellen kann.

Brigitte Hollenberg
Seeheim Jugenheim


----------



## X-Präsi (2. Dezember 2008)

und weiter gehts in der Presse. Frankfurter Rundschau vom 01.12.08:

http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_und_hessen/nachrichten/darmstadt/?em_cnt=1638813&

Artikel kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor... 

Stellungnahme, initiert von Jo, ist in der Abstimmungsrunde mit den Vereinen. Geht wohl bald was "überfälliges" raus...


----------



## fl1p (2. Dezember 2008)

Vom 01.12.? Oh Mann.

Es ist einfach nur noch Dreist.


----------



## THEYO (2. Dezember 2008)

es wird echt immer besser.... biken bis nachts um 12....

blühende fantasie!! - und das wo wir gerade eine anfrage zu einer stellungnahme von der rundschau bekommen haben....


----------



## X-Präsi (2. Dezember 2008)

THEYO schrieb:


> es wird echt immer besser.... biken bis nachts um 12....
> 
> .



ich denke mal, dass hier nicht unterschieden wird zwischen Touren-Nightride, FR, DH usw usw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ric-O (2. Dezember 2008)

artet ja immer mehr zu einem medienwirksamen "Rundumschlag" gegen alles was auf 2 Rädern fährt aus :/ 
echt traurig was Herr M. da produziert....


----------



## Andreas (2. Dezember 2008)

Ric-O schrieb:


> artet ja immer mehr zu einem medienwirksamen "Rundumschlag" gegen alles was auf 2 Rädern fährt aus :/
> echt traurig was Herr M. da produziert....



Viel trauriger finde ich es dass von der Presse alles abgedruckt wird, ohne vorher selbst zu recherchieren.


----------



## burning_bully (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich frage mich immer wo denn am meisten wanderer gefährdet werden...auf offizielen wanderwegen oder abseits von solchen...wir sollten die rundschau vielleicht mal mit leserbriefen bezüglich des artikels bombadieren.


----------



## THEYO (2. Dezember 2008)

ich empfehle einmal mehr das woffm-forum zur lektüre...!


----------



## Konaschaf (8. Dezember 2008)

Tach, wie siehts denn jetzt aus anne Burch?

Nicht das ich fahren wollte oder so....Nöööö, wollte nur wissen ob ich fahren könnte wenn ich wollte.

Danke und Gruß von der Weide!

El Schafo


----------



## Ric-O (8. Dezember 2008)

wenn du wolltest könntest du machen was immer du gerne tun würdest....


----------



## Genau-Der (8. Dezember 2008)

Ja wo issn diese rinne. . .
Ich will die auch mal fahrn!!


----------



## Ric-O (8. Dezember 2008)

Da darf man nur mit DC Gabel und Troy Lee D2 fahren, sorry...


----------



## rgk7 (8. Dezember 2008)

@ric-o: *in den Rücken fall* wo bleibt deine DC?!


----------



## Ric-O (8. Dezember 2008)

meine Totem geht doch als DC durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (9. Dezember 2008)

Wers noch nicht gesehen hat:

http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=259&Itemid=2

grüße
jo


----------



## Ope (9. Dezember 2008)

Sehr gut geschrieben und auf den Punkt gebracht, wo wird das veröffentlicht?

Gruß Ope


----------



## rayc (9. Dezember 2008)

Guter Hinweis.

Bitte umbedingt den Termin im Januar frühzeitig bekannt geben.
Ich werde dann diesen Termin auf der Webseite www.melibokus-biker.de bekannt machen. 
Downhiller sind eher nicht in diesen Tourenportal vertreten, aber Solidarität unter Bikern sollte selbstverständlich sein.

Der Artikel in der FR http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_und_hessen/nachrichten/darmstadt/?em_cnt=1638813& zeigt ganz klar die Zielrichtung an.

Ray


----------



## THEYO (9. Dezember 2008)

die stellungnahme wurde an die redakteure der frankfurter rundschau, des darmstädter echos und des hessischen rundfunks geschickt. bei faz, fnp, sat1 regional und rtl regional habe ich noch keinen direkten abnehmer dafür, sobald der da ist geht das auch da hin. und wie immer, alle interna zuerst und auch nur im forum aufm www.wheelsoverfrankfurt.de
grüße
jo


----------



## burning_bully (9. Dezember 2008)

THEYO schrieb:


> Wers noch nicht gesehen hat:
> 
> http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=259&Itemid=2
> 
> ...


 
RESPEKT!!!
super geschrieben, so kann das was werden!!!


----------



## rgk7 (10. Dezember 2008)

Ist zwar soweit gut geschrieben, aber teilweise zu unsachlich, was den Text auchn bissel zu lang macht.Frag mich ob das so ne Zeitung abdrucken würde...was mit dem Text wohl nicht bezweckt wurde?


----------



## THEYO (10. Dezember 2008)

warum denken denn alle immer das diese stellungnahme so wie sie ist gedruckt werden soll? ist es die aufgabe eines journalisten, copy&paste zu verwenden, oder soll er recherchieren, sich standpunkte anhören und anschließend darüber schreiben?


----------



## burning_bully (10. Dezember 2008)

THEYO schrieb:


> warum denken denn alle immer das diese stellungnahme so wie sie ist gedruckt werden soll? ist es die aufgabe eines journalisten, copy&paste zu verwenden, oder soll er recherchieren, sich standpunkte anhören und anschließend darüber schreiben?


ganz meiner meinung!!!


----------



## rgk7 (10. Dezember 2008)

THEYO schrieb:


> soll er recherchieren, sich standpunkte anhören und anschließend darüber schreiben?



ich hab ja geschrieben, das ich denke das der text nicht zum abdrucken gedacht war...bzw. gefragt!

aber genau das haben die journalisten nunmal nicht getan.bleibt nur zu hoffen das sie es nachholen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derrick (10. Dezember 2008)

rgk7 schrieb:


> ich hab ja geschrieben, das ich denke das der text nicht zum abdrucken gedacht war...bzw. gefragt!
> 
> aber genau das haben die journalisten nunmal nicht getan.bleibt nur zu hoffen das sie es nachholen...



du weißt schon wann sie veröffentlicht wurde?


----------



## rgk7 (10. Dezember 2008)

sorry ich meinte die journalistn haben nicht recherchiert und das sollen sie nachholen...


----------



## Ric-O (17. Dezember 2008)

Mal was anderes......

Welcher Reifen wäre denn optimal NUR für die Rinne?
Minion?

mit den Specialized "Chunder" bin ich irgendwie überhaupt nicht zufrieden


----------



## Ope (17. Dezember 2008)

Kommt aufs Wetter an, Boden ist recht sandig .... .
Minion und High Roller wenns trocken ist, Swampy bei Matsch wären meine Wahl ....
Der Chunder ist wirklich Mist ...

Gruß Ope


----------



## Ric-O (17. Dezember 2008)

Bei Matsch bleibt das Bike eh meistens im Keller 
Welcher hat denn die gröbere Stollen "High roller" oder "Minion"?


----------



## Khakiflame (17. Dezember 2008)

ich finde das der minion mehr hat, oder gröbere stollen.

musst aber beim minion gucken ob du dir nicht den für hinten auch vorne drauf ziehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ric-O (17. Dezember 2008)

taugt der fürs VR nix?


----------



## rgk7 (17. Dezember 2008)

giuli ist ziemlich angetan von minion front und highroller hinten.

ich würde aber eher den highroller nehmen oder den schwalbe big betty, den gibts auch in der leichteren freeride version... rollwiederstand ist halt ziemlich hoch, aber vom grip find ich den am besten.


----------



## Khakiflame (17. Dezember 2008)

also der fürs vr find ich nett so dolle vom grip her, alternariv kannste dir aber auch mal die gummikönigin angucken


----------



## Ope (17. Dezember 2008)

rgk7 schrieb:


> giuli ist ziemlich angetan von minion front und highroller hinten.
> 
> ich würde aber eher den highroller nehmen oder den schwalbe big betty, den gibts auch in der leichteren freeride version... rollwiederstand ist halt ziemlich hoch, aber vom grip find ich den am besten.



Stimmt und leicht ist der BB auch noch ...

Gruß Ope


----------



## ComaXx (17. Dezember 2008)

Mal was anderes. Meint ihr man kann egal wie an der Rinne weiterfahren? Denn ich weiß jetzt nicht so recht, ob ich mir jetzt ein neues Bike holen soll, oder erst im Fruhjahr, wenn die Parks wieder aufmachen. Und da ich mir nicht sicher bin, wie das so ablaufen wird, das weiß ja keiner, wollt ich einfach mal dazu die Meinung hören. Denn hier stand ja, das es schon öfters vorkam, dass die Strecke abgerissen und wieder errichtet wurde.


----------



## Ope (17. Dezember 2008)

Am besten zur Zeit nicht an der Rinne fahren, das würde die Verhandlungen die zur Zeit laufen wieder zurückschmeissen.
Fahr halt nach Beerfelden und schiebe bzw. shuttle selbst 

Gruß Ope


----------



## ComaXx (17. Dezember 2008)

Ja, is klar, im Moment fahr ich nicht an der Rinne wegen den Verhandlungen. ICh mein ja auch so gegen frühjahr, vll hat sich ja bis dahin etwas ergeben. Beerfelden hat das ganze Jahr offen? Ich war dort noch nie.


----------



## Ope (17. Dezember 2008)

Ne, haben zu. Kannst aber doch trotzdem dort fahren ....
Öffnungszeiten siehe Link in meiner Signatur ... 

Gruß Ope


----------



## ComaXx (17. Dezember 2008)

Danke, hab mal geschaut. Also kann ich am Wochenende dort hinfahren hab nur keine Shuttle etc. ?


----------



## Ope (17. Dezember 2008)

Schieben hilft ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ComaXx (17. Dezember 2008)

Ja, so war das ja gemeint, ich schieb immer.


----------



## Ric-O (4. Januar 2009)

Ist so still geworden, schon alles abgerissen? 
war vor Weihnachten das letzte mal da...


----------



## ComaXx (4. Januar 2009)

Ich fahr vll. morgen mal hin und schau nach


----------



## Ric-O (4. Januar 2009)

hmm wann wolltest du hin? solls morgen nicht schneien?


----------



## Basscommander (4. Januar 2009)

Steht noch alles.


----------



## Khakiflame (4. Januar 2009)

war heute auch da, aber nur zu fuß...steht noch alles im best zustand


----------



## ComaXx (4. Januar 2009)

Dann is ja gut


----------



## Ric-O (5. Januar 2009)

Aktuelles Wetter für die Rinne:

Temperatur:  -1*C
Schnee: Pulverschnee (griffig) 15cm
Liftanlagen:  0/0
Trails:  closed


Michi und Ich haben mal die "first line" hinterlassen  hehe übelst geil...






















btw: werden uns beim Forstamt mal wegen dem schlechten Winterservice beschwehren, immerhin haben die ja die "VERKEHRSSICHERUNGSPFLICHT"   LOL


----------



## rgk7 (5. Januar 2009)

Whaaaa !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ComaXx (5. Januar 2009)

Yeah ich hoff ich krieg mein Bike noch im Urlaub fertig


----------



## nitro.1337 (7. Januar 2009)

verdammt jungs, mir kommen die tränen. 
ich hab gerade lust mich auf mein bike zu setzen und hinzudüsen. aber der comaxx ist ja leider noch bikeless. :'(
das ist zu geil um wahr zu sein! was würde eine woche skifahren perfekt machen? genau, noch ne runde downhillen im schnee vor der haustüre!


----------



## X-Präsi (19. Januar 2009)

Mal kurz ne Info zur "Legalisierungs-Geschichte":

nachdem es nun gelungen ist, einen Termin mit dem Burgpächter auszumachen, kann bei erfolgreicher Verhandlung über den Parkplatz dann alles recht schnell gehen. 

Wenn nicht, müssen wir in die Darmstädter Fußgängerzone ausweichen. Das würde wegen des ordnungsamtlichen Genehmigungsverfahrens etwas länger dauern.


----------



## rayc (19. Januar 2009)

Kannst du evt. schon einen ungefähren Termin nennen, Januar, Februar..?

Auch wäre es nett, wenn es einen vorgefertigen Text gäbe den man, mit eurer Zustimmung, auf Webseiten übernehmen kann/darf.

Ich würde es dann gerne auf meiner Webseite www.melibokus-biker.de (Tourenportal für MTB und RR) bekannt geben, schliesslich sind hier inzwischen 1000 Biker aus der Region registriert. Auch wenn kaum Downhiller dabei sind, ist die Rinne den meisten ein Begriff.

Zur Infoveranstaltung würde ich dann eine entsprechende Info als "Tourletter" rauschicken.

ray


----------



## X-Präsi (24. Januar 2009)

@ rayc: feine Sache, das. Es wird ne Pressemeldung geben, die veröffentlicht werden kann. 

@ all:
Komme eben vom Gespräch mit dem Burgpächter zurück. 

Das Gespräch verlief sehr erfolgreich, denn er ist mit einer Nutzung des Parkplatzes einverstanden. 

Ein Infotag wird als Ende Februar / Anfang März stattfinden! Der genaue Termin wird noch hier und anderswo bekanntgegeben. 

Wer Details erfahren und aktiv beim Infotag mithelfen möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen, ins Forum der WOFFler zu kommen. Einfach auf www.woffm.de gehen, dort fürs Forum anmelden / freischalten lassen und mitreden, organisieren und helfen...


----------



## rgk7 (29. Januar 2009)

Was ich ja interessant finde ist das die Holzernte wohl wirklich nur an der DH-Strecke selbst statt finden wird.
Geht man 10m weiter sieht man keine markierten Bäume...
In Darmstadt an dieser Strecke sieht das übrigens nicht anders aus. Zumal an dieser Stelle erst vor ca. einem Jahr eine Holzernte stattgefunden hat. Die Gefällten Bäume wurden auch nicht alle entfernt.

Kaputt oder zu alt sind die markierten Bäume denke ich nicht wirklich. Ok bin kein Spezielist dafür...aber den Anschein macht es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (29. Januar 2009)

rgk7 schrieb:


> Was ich ja interessant finde ist das die Holzernte wohl wirklich nur an der DH-Strecke selbst stattfindet.



Wann warst du zum letzten Mal am Fränki?

Die "Holzernte" am Fränki hat im Dezember an der Nordostflanke begonnen, zur Zeit werden Bäume an der Nordseite und teilweise auch an der Nordwestflanke gefällt.
Im direkten Umfeld der Rinne habe ich noch keine Holzfällung gesehen.

Bäume werden nicht nur geschlagen, wenn sie krank sind!
Die Bäume werden geschlagen um Geld zu verdienen. 

ray


----------



## rgk7 (29. Januar 2009)

Hab ja auch nicht geschrieben das die Holzernte an der Rinne stattgefunden hat ...
Das am Frankenstein aber schon gefällt wird hat glaub ich jeder mitbekommen und auch auf den Fotos gesehen.

Ich meinte nur das viele Bäume genau entlang der Lines markiert sind, geht man ein Stück weiter sieht man net mehr so viele Markierungen.


----------



## Ric-O (29. Januar 2009)

also letztes we wurde auch rumgesägt von den waldarbeitern, aber entlang der Hauptstrasse und ohne schweres Gerät.
Die haben ganz schön dämlich gekuckt, als wir zum 6. mal shutteln mit dem XXL Sprinter da hochgerauscht sind  

Danke nochmal das wir "Mit-Shutteln" durften.


----------



## fl1p (1. Februar 2009)

Der Termin für die Info-Veranstaltung steht jetzt fest.
Am 01.03.09 wird das Ganze stattfinden. Beginn wird irgendwann vormittags sein, genaueres wird aber noch bekannt gegeben.

Und auch hier noch einmal der Aufruf, dass jeder, der gerne ein wenig bei der Aktion helfen möchte, sich gerne bei Wheels over Frankfurt im Forum anmelden darf um sich über weiteres zu der Veranstaltung,
und zu dem ganzen Sachverhalt zu informieren.
Nach der Anmeldung einfach einem der Admins bescheid geben wer Ihr seid, und dass ihr gerne für den Info-Bereich im Forum freigeschaltet werden möchtet.

Zusätzlich sind alle Rinne-Interessierten nächsten Mittwoch herzlich zu dem Vereinstreffen von WOFFM eingeladen, weitere Infos findet man direkt im neusten Blog-Eintrag.

WoFFM und die Locals freuen sich über alle Interessierten und Helfer.


----------



## Ric-O (15. Februar 2009)

Wer hat denn Heute am Sonntag (15.02.) Die Fotos an der Rinne gemacht?
Hab jemanden gesehn mit dunkler Jacke und Jeans...

Falls er mich auch mal erwischt hat, wäre cool wenn ich das/ die Pics per mail bekomme könnte  

Vielen Dank


----------



## rayc (16. Februar 2009)

fl1p schrieb:


> Der Termin für die Info-Veranstaltung steht jetzt fest.
> Am 01.03.09 wird das Ganze stattfinden. Beginn wird irgendwann vormittags sein, genaueres wird aber noch bekannt gegeben.



Kannst du schon was genaueres sagen?

Ich bin ab Freitag für 2 Wochen zum Biken weg, sprich ich bin nicht dabei.
Ich würde aber gerne den Termin vorher im Melibokus-Biker-Forum posten.

Ray


----------



## Eggbuster (17. Februar 2009)




----------



## rayc (18. Februar 2009)

Ich habe inzwischen das Plakat und diesen Thread auf der News Seite der Melibokus-Biker verlinkt.

Falls ein anderer Link gewünscht ist, einfach Bescheid sagen.

Steht eigentlich die Startzeit der Infoveranstaltung fest?

Ray


----------



## rgk7 (19. Februar 2009)

Wir (3 bzw. 4) kommen nicht. Ich bin mit meiner Band unterwegs(wie jeden Sonntag) und der Rest traut der Sache wohl nicht... bzw. dem Erfolg der Sache.


----------



## fl1p (19. Februar 2009)

rgk7 schrieb:


> ...und der Rest traut der Sache wohl nicht... bzw. dem Erfolg der Sache.



Was soll das denn heißen? Es geht darum Präsenz zu zeigen, damit die Öffentlichkeit darauf aufmerksam wird und infolge dessen weitere Schritte folgen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (19. Februar 2009)

Ich wollte nur kurz was zum 1.März sagen!

Ich werde auf jeden Fall da sein! Und ich hoffe auch das für uns was bei rumkommt!

Da wir an unserem Homespot ( Melibokus Zwingenberg) ein riesen Problem haben! 
Uns wurden alle Wege mit gefällten Bauem versprerrt! 

Ich hoffe hier in der gegend wird sich bald was tun was wir alle (Pilzsucher,Wanderer und biker) unter einen Hut bekommen!!!!!

Mich nervt dieser "Krieg"!

Ich zeige Presänz und werde mit so vielen leute kommen wie nur möglich!

Ich werde auch mal bei der BAZ klingel und denen den Flayer unter die Nase halten und sagen sie sollen sich das doch mal ansehen!


----------



## rgk7 (19. Februar 2009)

Keine Ahnung...näheres kann ich dazu nicht sagen.Das ist allein denen ihre Entscheidung.

Ich könnte evtl. Vormittags mal kurz vorbeischaun. Wobei mir das aber eigentlich zu kanpp ist.


----------



## Ric-O (19. Februar 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Uns wurden alle Wege mit gefällten Bauem versprerrt!



Erde davor und drüberheizen


----------



## Martin187 (20. Februar 2009)

Ric-O schrieb:


> Erde davor und drüberheizen



So habe ich das auch geplant!!!

Wann bekommt man den schon beim bau von Kickern und North Shors hilfe vom Forts!

lol


----------



## wurstendbinder (20. Februar 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Ich habe inzwischen das Plakat und diesen Thread auf der News Seite der Melibokus-Biker verlinkt.
> 
> Falls ein anderer Link gewünscht ist, einfach Bescheid sagen.
> 
> ...





Eggbuster schrieb:


> Da es sich um einen InfoTAG handelt sollte den ganzen Tag über Präsenz gezeigt werden. Wir sind von 9.00Uhr bis Sonnenuntergang dort anzutreffen.




da ray heute auf die kanaren geflogen ist, habe ich das mal übernommen und ne tour bei uns ins forum gestellt. ich denke es werden einige zumindest mal vorbeischauen.

schönen gruß,
greg


----------



## burning_bully (28. Februar 2009)

für alle die nochmal wissen wollen worum es bei dr infoveranstaltung am 01.03 genau geht. hier der bericht von heute aus dem echo:
http://www.echo-online.de/suedhessen/static/719643.htm


----------



## Martin187 (28. Februar 2009)

Hoffen wir mal das viele Leute morgen kommen und auch die Presse stark vertreten ist!


----------



## ComaXx (28. Februar 2009)

Also ich werde mal vorbeischauen. Meine Schwester schreibt fürs Echo ein "Meinungsbild", also sie interviewt Leute um dann später die verschiedenen Standpunkte aufzuzeigen.


----------



## Martin187 (2. März 2009)

Hat echt Spaß gesten gemacht! Man konnte viele "alte" Bekannte treffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (2. März 2009)

ComaXx schrieb:


> Also ich werde mal vorbeischauen. Meine Schwester schreibt fürs Echo ein "Meinungsbild", also sie interviewt Leute um dann später die verschiedenen Standpunkte aufzuzeigen.



Hast ne nette Schwester! Interview war recht angenehm und offen!


----------



## THEYO (2. März 2009)

Auch hier noch einmal:
Vielen Dank an alle, die vor Ort waren! Wenn wir in einer derartigen Geschlossenheit weiter auftreten können, können wir viel erreichen!


----------



## THEYO (2. März 2009)

Nachtrag:
*Heute zwischen 16 und 17 uhr HR4 hören!*


----------



## LarsLipp (2. März 2009)

Hui,

ob es das Wert ist, HR4 zuhöhren? 

Aber die Veranstalltung war echt Toll. Hoffen wir mal, das es was bringt. Nicht nur für die Rinne!

Gab es heute denn Berichte in der / den Zeitungen?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (2. März 2009)

Puhh HR4 habe es grade mal reingemacht. Das ist echt ne harte Nummer!


----------



## Martin187 (2. März 2009)

16:10Uhr HR4 eben ist es gekommen!

Super! Wir wurden sehr positiv dargestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl1p (2. März 2009)

Der Bericht hat die Sache ja echt super rübergebracht. Hoffentlich habens viele Muddis beim kochen gehört und wenden sich jetzt empört an das Forstamt. ; D

Und die Musik bei HR4 ist ja nicht schlecht, aber ich wünsch mir ein bisschen mehr Grindcore...


----------



## THEYO (2. März 2009)

ich fands gut!!! in der zeitung war heute noch nichts, ich vermute das kommt morgen....


----------



## iceCalt (2. März 2009)

Waaah! Erst einige Minuten nach der Sendung reingeschalten und bis immer noch geduldig gewartet - alles umsonst! So ein Spaß aber auch ;I


----------



## Grinsekater (2. März 2009)

iceCalt schrieb:


> Waaah! Erst einige Minuten nach der Sendung reingeschalten und bis immer noch geduldig gewartet - alles umsonst! So ein Spaß aber auch ;I



Ich hab hier was gefunden... 

http://rapidshare.com/files/204446242/rinnebeitraghr4.mp3.html

Das kann nur 10x heruntergeladen werden. Die Leute die es haben müssten dann weiter seeden.


----------



## Ric-O (2. März 2009)

hier nochmal "unbegrenzt" zum laden:

http://www.file-upload.net/download-1495121/rinnebeitraghr4.mp3.html


----------



## iceCalt (2. März 2009)

Vielen dank euch beiden


----------



## Khakiflame (3. März 2009)

heute steht auch was im echo

http://www.echo-online.de/3/static/720873.htm


----------



## Ric-O (3. März 2009)

Hier nochmal aus dem Echo "abfotografiert"


----------



## Martin187 (3. März 2009)

Das ist doch mal ein schöner Artikel!


----------



## Basscommander (11. März 2009)

So... es tut mir leid das schreiben zu müssen...:

Eben hat mich ein Kumpel angerufen:

Die Rinne ist tot...
Göttin ist weg, und oben drüber siehts auch nicht besser aus.
War alles gesperrt und sonst waren nur Kettensägen zu hören...

Ein trauriger Tag in der Geschichte des deutschen Downhill Sports!

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (11. März 2009)




----------



## a.nienie (11. März 2009)

bitter


----------



## Red Dragon (11. März 2009)

So eine Scheiss...... 

Die Rinne ist mir in der kurzen Zeit die ich da fahre echt ans Herz gewachsen. War letztes Wocheende noch da und wollte dieses eigentlich wieder hin.

Hoffe die Waldzerstörung...äh Fallarbeiten sind bald vorbei damit man die Rinne wieder aufbaun kann.


----------



## Basscommander (11. März 2009)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall hinfahren und die Zerstörung dokumentieren.
Sowas muss festgehalten werden!


----------



## Red Dragon (11. März 2009)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Ich werde auf jeden Fall hinfahren und die Zerstörung dokumentieren.
> Sowas muss festgehalten werden!



Gute Idee. Wenn mein Auto nicht in der Werkstatt stände wär ich gleich mal hingedüst um mir die Nummer anzuschaun und zu fotografieren.

Kannst ja mal die Spuren der 'umwelt- und bodenfreundlichen' Rückfahrzeugen als Vergleich zur Strecke zeigen. Weil wir fördern ja soo die Erosion......


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. März 2009)

Aufbau Ost, äh, Süd! Die werden sich noch wundern wie fleissig Downhillermännchen buddeln können.


----------



## ComaXx (11. März 2009)

Ach schade, jetzt wos Wetter besser wird wirdse kaputtgemacht. Aber ich gebe meinem Vorredner recht!


----------



## Basscommander (11. März 2009)

Trotzdem sollte man erstmal den Ball flach halten.
Da werden bestimmt in näcshter Zeit verstäkt die Obrigkeiten zu gegen sein um zu kontrollieren!


----------



## Hopi (11. März 2009)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Trotzdem sollte man erstmal den Ball flach halten.
> Da werden bestimmt in näcshter Zeit verstäkt die Obrigkeiten zu gegen sein um zu kontrollieren!



Da hast du wohl Recht, aber es werden bestimmt schon die ersten Jungs in den nächsten Wochen anrücken um zu Bauen. An die Bitte, auf das Fahren am 01.03 zu verzichten, haben sich ja auch genug nicht gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceCalt (11. März 2009)

Dies zu hören erfreut keinen von uns.
Eine Dokumentation ist in der Tat der erste Schritt, den wir gegen einige Vorurteile gegenüber uns machen können.
Wäre meine Spiegelreflex nicht bei der Wandlung/Reparatur, hätte ich sogleich euch hinsichtlich der Dokumentation unterstützt.


Ein länger Post ist von mir nicht vonnöten. Die Rinne wird nach dem Abriss besser denn je. :>


----------



## Martin187 (11. März 2009)

Ich denke auch das sie besser wird! Nach der Zerstörung kommt der Aufbau!
Ach Erosion. Ich fahr auf meinem Hometrail grade in 40cm tiefen schlammrillen von Waldmaschinen! Und das Teil war mal ein wunderschöner Singletrail!

Aber ich glaube das ist ein Krieg den wir nicht gewinnen können solange wir nicht die Kontonummer von einem Förster haben der gerne was dazu verdient!

Wenn ihr hilfe beim Schaufeln braucht, sagt bescheid!

Gruß Martin


----------



## richtig (11. März 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das sie besser wird! Nach der Zerstörung kommt der Aufbau! [...] Aber ich glaube das ist ein Krieg den wir nicht gewinnen können solange wir nicht die Kontonummer von einem Förster haben der gerne was dazu verdient! Wenn ihr hilfe beim Schaufeln braucht, sagt bescheid! Gruß Martin



sehr geiles statement 

auf jeden fall endlich wieder frischholz. hoffentlich längen sie's gleich sauber ab!

ich biete ebenfalls schaufelsupport!

grussascha


----------



## Eggbuster (11. März 2009)

Direkt bei der Ankunft sieht man, dass Göttin und 8ter begraben sind...







Vom mittleren Parkplatz aus den Waldweg rein...dicht...nichtmal mehr der Waldweg ist begehbar...







Der Sprung vorm Krater...







Der Weg neben dem Krater...







Der Mittelteil von unten aus gesehen...







Sprünge und Streckenabschnitte wurden teilweise mit Absperrband versehen, damit die in der Landung liegenden Bäume nicht beschädigt werden...



















Das Sandloch von unten aus...







und von oben aus gesehen...







In diesem Waldabschnitt wurden selektiv Bäume an der Strecke und besonders an Sprüngen und Kurven markiert und so gefällt, dass sie die Strecke blockieren, bzw beim Abtransport die Streckenelemente zerstören. Teilweise erscheint die Lage der Bäume eher unpraktisch zum Abtransort, auch wurde nicht immer Wert auf die Wirtschaftlichkeit gelegt.






Bisher erstrecken sich die Baumfällarbeiten über den unteren und mittleren Teil der neuen Rinne, sowie die Region am und über dem Sandloch, wobei zu erwarten ist, dass Ende der Woche, die komplette Strecke dicht ist.

Bleibt nur noch abzuwarten, wie lange der Abtransport dauert und was liegen bleibt...


----------



## DerandereJan (11. März 2009)

********.........


----------



## RockyJockey (11. März 2009)

naja falls die strecke wieder aufgebaut wird und das forstamt so weiter macht steht bald kein baum mehr im wald.

man hätte einfach ne pinke und weisse spraydose besorgen müssen und einfach jeden baum (in streckennähe) markieren sollen!
die würden mit sicherheit blöd schaun weil sie garnicht mehr wüssten welche bäume sie fällen wollten. 

Protestbuddeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ric-O (11. März 2009)

Wahnsinn 8) die haben sich ja richtig Mühe gegeben...


----------



## X-Präsi (12. März 2009)

Respekt dem Forstamt! Ganze Arbeit. Erspare mir jeden Kommentar zu Umfang und Sinnhaftigkeit.

Wir sollten nun aber aufpassen, dass wir mit wilden Schaufeleien an anderer Stelle nicht neue "Kriegsplätze" aufmachen. Kann auch in der Öffentlichkeit problematisch aufgenommen werden und mit dem Infotag gewonnene Punkte kosten. 
Denke, dass der bessere Weg, der Druck auf baldige Einrichtung eines "Runden Tisches" sein wird. 

@ RIC-O: Vergleiche mit unserer unrühmlichen deutschen Vergangenheit finde ich echt daneben. Das hat selbst ein sturköpfiger Forstamtsleiter nicht verdient


----------



## fl1p (12. März 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Wir sollten nun aber aufpassen, dass wir mit wilden Schaufeleien an anderer Stelle nicht neue "Kriegsplätze" aufmachen.



Tja, das sagt sich leicht, wenn man nicht selbst direkt betroffen ist. 

Ich, habe momentan jedenfalls keine Möglichkeit mehr mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln zu einer Strecke in akzeptabler Entfernung zu kommen. -> Training: unmöglich.


----------



## Basscommander (12. März 2009)

Es sagt ja niemand, dass man es so akzeptieren soll.
Allerdings halte ich sofortigen "Wiederaufbau" im Moment grade für alles andere als förderlich!


----------



## Jeronimo (12. März 2009)

Heftig Heftig!!


----------



## richtig (12. März 2009)

oh mann.... krass! danke f. d. bilder.


----------



## Hopi (12. März 2009)

Na ja sehen wir es mal so, eigentlich ist sie ja noch da.  Sie hält sich nur bedeckt  Ich würde mal abwarten wie es dort aussieht wenn sie die Bäume aus dem Wald geholt haben.

Und könnte mal ein Mod diesen dummen Beitrag von 20:38 löschen, sonst fallen die unbedachten Äußerungen eines einzelnen wieder auf die ganze Gruppe.


----------



## Eggbuster (12. März 2009)

Die Bäume liegen alle auf der Strecke...da es an den meisten Stellen keinen anderen Zugang zu den Bäumen gibt wird die Strecke als Rückegasse herhalten...da wirds aussehen wie sau!


----------



## Hopi (12. März 2009)

Klar wird es dort Schäden geben! Aber warten wir es doch erst mal ab.
Es ist halt ein Unterschied ob sie da nur die Bäume drüber ziehen oder mit einem Bagger kommen. Gab es eigentlich schon das Gespräch von dem damals nach dem 01.03 die Rede war?


----------



## Ric-O (12. März 2009)

Gespräche, Gespräche blablabla... wofür? Wird doch offensichtlich einfach alles ignoriert.
WoFFM hat nen tollen Aktionstag veranstaltet, war kooperativ und gesprächsbereit. Ergebnis???

Sorry, aber was wurde von den Versprechungen der Vergangenheit bisher eingehalten?

Gesprächsrunde = NIX
Alternative = NIX

Was meint Ihr denn was die jetzt machen? Mit uns reden und im Frühjahr nen Bikepark hier in der Region bauen?
Träumt weiter... das ist wiedermal nach Schema "F" gelaufen und die "Verarschten" sind leider erst mal wir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (12. März 2009)

Ja, da fragt man sich wer dem Wald schadet.


----------



## RockyJockey (12. März 2009)

naja aktionstag, kooperativ und gesprächsbereit ist definitiv zu wenig... zumal es schon vorher klar war das das mit gesprächsangeboten von seiten des forstamtes nur leere versprechungen bzw. hinhaltetaktiken waren.
wenn man in dieser welt etwas erreichen möchte muss man schon größere wellen schlagen.das kenne ich aus meiner zeit als vorsitzender der jugendvertretung meines arbeitgebers nur zu gut!
solange man niemanden an höherer position kennt der einen beim vorhaben unterstützt oder von politischer seite kein druck ausgeübt wird, geschieht da nichts oder es ist verdammt schwer etwas zu erreichen. ich erinnere da an die oettingervilla, der proberaummangel und das poleninstitut... die stadt darmstadt tut halt nix für die jugend.

außerdem sollte halt ein richtiges konzept für einen bikepark von seiten des vereins ausgearbeitet werden.vorausgesetzt der verein würde einen park betreiben wollen.
da muss halt alles bis ins kleinste detail bedacht und ausgearbeitet werden.auch wenn der park nicht an der rinne entsteht!
finanzierung,instandhaltung,investor,nutzungsbedingungen,absicherung der strecke, tüv(damit verbundene hohe kosten),wer darf die strecke nutzen,tageskarten,shuttle, usw., usw....
dieses konzept sollte aber nicht nur für ämter ausgearbeitet werden sondern auch für uns biker.
die leute interessiert es ja schließlich was einem geboten wird, wenn es dann z.b. heisst jahresbeitrag 60 euro, kein shuttle, nur eine abfahrt wäre mir das z.b. etwas zu wenig...

achja bitte nicht falsch verstehen! der ansatz ist auf jedenfall schonmal gut!


----------



## fl1p (12. März 2009)

RockyJockey schrieb:


> achja bitte nicht falsch verstehen! der ansatz ist auf jedenfall schonmal gut!


Also verstehe ich Dich richtig, dass als nächster Schritt ein Bikepark perfekt durchgeplant werden sollte? Unter diesen Vorraussetzungen, während die Behörden noch nicht einmal in Erwägung ziehen mit den Radfahrern überhaupt zu kommunizieren?



Basscommander schrieb:


> Es sagt ja niemand, dass man es so akzeptieren soll.
> Allerdings halte ich sofortigen "Wiederaufbau" im Moment grade für alles andere als förderlich!



Das sehe ich auch so, aber es wird sicherlich wieder einige geben, die trotzdem innerhalb kürzester Zeit Alternativen schaffen. Je nachdem, wie sich die Situation am Hang entwickelt.

Apropos, erinnert sich noch jemand an die "Kriegserklärung" vom Förster?
Also wenn irgendjemand so etwas wie einen "Krieg" ausgelöst hat, dann nun ja wohl er...  Auch wenn das Wort natürlich nach wie vor völlig unpassend ist.


----------



## richtig (12. März 2009)

wie siehts denn aus mit alternativen? melibokus, spessart, taunus?


----------



## RockyJockey (12. März 2009)

Ja das siehst du vollkommen richtig.
Mir ist das egal ob hier irgendwer einen Bikepark haben bzw. führen möchte. So wichtig ist mir die Rinne nicht!
Nur sei gesagt das die Behörden eben an der Ernsthaftigkeit unseres Vorhabens zweifeln! Sie haben bis auf den Verein eben keinen festen Ansprechpartner.
Und wie der Verein teilweise gehandelt hat war wohl auch nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei für das Forstamt.(Zeitung, Radio = gleiches Niveau) Wie der Verein über die Angelegenheit denkt ist denen ja auch klar...

Man sollte den Ämtern schon einen gewissen Anreiz geben die Sache auch wirklich ernst zu nehmen. Und dazu gehört eben das Ausarbeiten eines solchen Konzepts!
Entweder ganz oder gar nicht und sachlich bleiben!

Wenn sich jemand vor dich stellen würde und per Demoart versucht irgendwas von dir zu verlangen und zu fordern würdest du da auch nicht weiter drauf eingehen, oder?

Die Stadt wird so ein Konzept jedenfalls nicht vorlegen,kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Am besten wäre man lässt in Zukunft das Forastamt links liegen und versucht die ganze Angelegenheit eben mit so einem Konzept von oben her zu regeln. 
Inwiefern dieses Konzept perfekt durchgeplant sein soll lass ich hier mal offen.Aber ein paar solcher Grundlagen in diese Richtung gehend sind mit sicherheit nicht schlecht und sollte nur ein kleiner Anreiz sein.

Das wars von meiner Seite aus ... schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Eggbuster (12. März 2009)

wie sehr ich solche Aussagen doch liebe!


----------



## RockyJockey (12. März 2009)

hm


----------



## richtig (12. März 2009)

RockyJockey schrieb:


> Das wars von meiner Seite aus ... schönen Tag noch!



Sehr inkonsequent


----------



## Eggbuster (12. März 2009)

da musst du jetzt aber entschuldigen, dass ich mit der Aussage nicht viel anfangen kann...ich wüsste nicht, wo wir schonmal aneinander geraten sein sollten...wer bist du?

Da du dich doch schon sehr intensiv mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen scheinst, warum bietest du nicht ein wenig Hilfe an und engagierst dich für die Sache?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ric-O (12. März 2009)

fl1p schrieb:


> ...aber es wird sicherlich wieder einige geben, die trotzdem innerhalb kürzester Zeit Alternativen schaffen...



aber mal ehrlich... wen wundert das denn?



Was die Leute wollen ist biken und wenn ersatzlos Alles platt gemacht wird, verkaufen doch plötzlich nicht alle ihre Bikes und gut ist... 

Das ist das Selbe wie in anderen Sportarten. (Bsp.: Skateboarding)
Wenn die Stadt verhindern will das die Skater an öffentlichen Plätzen etc. fahren wo es verboten bzw. nicht gerne gesehn ist, müssen Sie Alternativen schaffen. ------> Skatepark.

Wenn nicht, bekommt man die Leute einfach nie dazu "WOANDERS" ihrem Sport nachzugehen. 
Die Umsetzung ist dabei allerdings enorm wichtig, ich kenne mehr als einen Park bei denen völlig an den Bedürfnissen "vorbei-konzeptioniert" wurde, mit der Folge das keine Sau da fahren will.


Deswegen bringen die tollsten Konzepte und Vorschläge überhaupt nichts wenn das Gelände fehlt.
Auf was für einer Grundlage sollte man denn Planen? Einem "fiktiven Ausweichhang"???


----------



## RockyJockey (12. März 2009)

Ach auch egal entschuldige!

Wenn ihr Hilfe braucht bitte! Nur ich mach keine halben Sachen.
Alleine irgendwas zu unternehmen bringt ja eher weniger was.Außerdem wollte ich ersteinmal abwarten was jetzt nach dem Infotag geschieht.
Einen kleinen Tipp gabs immerhin schonmal...


----------



## Eggbuster (12. März 2009)

Auf jeden Fall sollte hier nicht breitgetreten werden wo Alternativen entstehen könnten oder schon vorhanden sind, wer da Hand anlegen möchte etc.

Denkt immer dran, dass diese Seite öffentlich einsehbar ist und der liebe Förster auch gelegentlich einen Blick hier rein wirft  (@Herrn H. M.: Guten Tag!)


----------



## Ric-O (12. März 2009)

Eggbuster schrieb:


> Denkt immer dran, dass diese Seite öffentlich einsehbar ist und der liebe Förster auch gelegentlich einen Blick hier rein wirft



Dann aber anscheinend mit beiden Augen ZU! Sonst wüsste er das so die Probleme definitiv nicht zu lösen sind.


----------



## fl1p (12. März 2009)

@RockyJockey: Du sagst, Du findest den Ansatz gut. Aber im Endeffekt redest Du alles schlecht, was bisher unternommen wurde.
Du stellst Dich selbst als engagiert dar, sagst aber auch, dass Dir die Rinne nicht sonderlich wichtig ist.
Der Tipp, den Du großzügigerweise gegeben hast, macht unter den gegebenen Umständen viel Arbeit und ist eigentlich auch gar nicht wirklich umsetzbar. Aber wenn Du keine halben Sachen machst, dann hilf uns doch und bring Dich richtig ein, statt äußerst engagierte Leute anzumachen. 
Du scheinst Dich ja sehr mit der Materie auszukennen.


----------



## Hopi (12. März 2009)

@RockyJockey
Ich glaube Du verstehst da etwas falsch, es war keine Demo sondern eine Info-Veranstaltung. Eine Demo ist mehr eine Menschenansammlung die im Normalfall eine genehmigte Nötigung der Mitmenschen vollzieht.
Ohne Presse wäre diese ganze Veranstaltung für die Katz gewesen, da man dem Otto-Normalbürger sonst nicht zeigen kann das es einen echten Bedarf von halbwegs normalen Menschen für eine Strecke gibt.

Deinen Einwand, mit dem erst ein Konzept und dann handeln, kannst Du in diesem Fall nicht anwenden. Das funktioniert nur wenn sich zwei Parteien auf gleicher Augenhöhe begegnen, dann kann die eine Partei der andern einen ausgearbeiteten  Plan vorlegen.

Der Forst ist im Herbst an die Öffentlichkeit getreten und hat seine Position kommuniziert, da es aber vom Forst keine Lösung für den Konflikt gab, musste nun halt die Gegenseite mal etwas offensiver agieren. 

Also dann sag doch mal bitte, wie Du Ämtern Anreize bieten würdest, wenn die Ämter diese nicht hören wollen. Und vor allem welche Anreize hättest Du denn? Anstatt hier Leute für ihren Einsatz anzugehen, solltest Du vielleicht mal etwas Konstruktives beisteuern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyJockey (12. März 2009)

Ich habe nicht alles schlecht geredet was bisher unternommen wurde. Ich hab lediglich gesagt das die Aktion mit der Zeitung auf gleichem Niveau stattgefunden hat. Der Infotag war ja recht erfolgreich. Nur damit erreicht man halt nicht genug. Bzw. nicht die Ãmter. 
In meinem editierten Post welchen du wohl nicht mehr gelesen hast, habe ich ja schon âgestandenâ das ich mich der Angelegenheit enthalten habe! Bin also alles andere als engagiertâ¦ 
Und naja ich mein wir sind so viele Leute, von daher sollte es schon mÃ¶glich sein ein Konzept umzusetzen. Nur wenn gemeckert und quer gestellt wird, Ã¼ber VorschlÃ¤ge die eingebracht werden sehe ich es halt auch nicht wirklich ein zu helfen. 
Im letzten halben Jahr war ich einmal an der Rinne fahren von daher ist sie fÃ¼r mich nicht sonderlich wichtig... 
Und wie gesagt ich hab mich bereits dafÃ¼r entschuldigt und gut iss. 
Weiter in der Sache rumzubohren macht es auch nicht besser^^ 

@Hopi: Ich weiss schon das es nur eine Infoveranstaltung war. Aber beim Forstamt ist es evtl. anders aufgefasst worden. Das wollte ich damit sagen


----------



## dortmund biker (12. März 2009)

oh mann ist das beschissen.
ich hoffe für euch, dass nicht alzuviel kaputt ist und dass ihr mit der legalisierung trotz allem vorrankommt. 

grüße,
carsten


----------



## Martin187 (12. März 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> wie siehts denn aus mit alternativen? melibokus, spessart, taunus?



Melibokus

Keine gute Idee.

Uns wurde auch alles kaputt gemacht! Sah genau so aus wie an der Rinne!
Über jeden Sprung und in jeder Abfahrt lagen 2 Bäume!

Aber naja, @Herr Förster, Vielen Dank, so viel Baumaterial hatte ich noch nie zur verfügung!

Aber wir haben und jetzt auf eine andere Abfahrt konzentriet und wollen sie ausbauen das es um unseren Hometrail mal etwas chilliger wird.

Ich denke eine Strecke am Vorderen ODW kann man vergessen, da man überall diesen **** Nibelungensteig hat. Und die Jungs von ODW-Club sind diejenigen die alle paar Tage beim Forstamt anrufen und sich über biker bescheren.


----------



## andy1 (12. März 2009)

Mal was anderes:
Ich dachte immer wegen dem Borkenkäfer sollten Bäume nicht liegen gelassen werden? 

Wie sieht es mit erholungssuchenden Fußgängern aus die auch mal den direkten weg nehmen wollen?


----------



## Red Dragon (12. März 2009)

Heftig heftig.......

Sinnvoll gefällt wurde davon aber nix, viele der Bäume sind völlig abtransportfeindlich gefällt oder viel zu schief für wirtschaftliche Nutzung. Aber okay, war bei der Markierung schon zu erwarten, dass das nur zur Blockierung der Strecke dient. 

Is halt erstma nix mehr mit fahren, hier im Taunus liegt noch gut Schnee.

Eins ist aber sicher: Wiederaufbau muss sein!


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (12. März 2009)

Da hat der MTB-Infotag wohl einigen Herren nicht so gut gefallen wie es aussieht... 
Frei nach dem Motto - wo keine MTB-Strecke, da braucht man auch nicht mehr über selbige zu diskutieren.


----------



## burning_bully (12. März 2009)

ich glaube ja das das jetzt nach hinten losgeht...vorher hat man über eine vielleicht 2 strecken gesprochen...aber jetzt werden wohl tausende neue entstehen...ich weiss ja nicht was sich herr m. darunter verspricht


----------



## aradriel (12. März 2009)

Weltfremd ist das schon. Ich meine, erwarten die dass man seine DD Maschine einmottet?


----------



## LarsLipp (12. März 2009)

Hi,

wenn nnur die hälfte der Besucher vom Infotag kommen, ist der Kram in 2 Stunden weg und schon geht es wieder weiter. Baumaterial ist dann massig da. Steht ja nix von gesperrter Strecke ODER? 

War aber eigentlich klar, dass hier irgendwas passiert, sonst macht sich ja jemand lächerlich. Was das jtzt bringt, wird man ja sehen.

Vieleicht sollten wir in der halt mal ein paar Tage z.B. in Bensheim am Beauner platz fahren. Buddeln kommt da halt nicht so gut....

Jetzt brauchen wir mal gutes Wetter, der Wald steht noch und statt schwätzen im Forum geht es in den Wald.

Bin auch ab und zu am Meer: in Scheeveningen will man sogar das Surfen verieten...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## PFADFINDER (12. März 2009)

warum geht das eigentlich in anderen Ländern?






Und es nicht irgendwo in der US- oder Canada-Pampa beim Kollegen Grizzly sondern ein Vorort einer nicht kleinen Metropolregion mir schlappen 20 Mill. Einwohnern.

Habe an einem Morgen zwischen 8 und 11 geschätzte 200 Biker und ebensoviele Jogger und Hiker gesehen. Und alle hatte sich lieb.

Ich glaub, es ist Zeit auszuwandern. Gibt's da nicht ne Serie zu - auf einem Privatsender. Das wäre schließlich mal eine gute Story für die.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (12. März 2009)

PFADFINDER schrieb:


> warum geht das eigentlich in anderen Ländern?



Tja, Deutschland und die Bürokratie... 



PFADFINDER schrieb:


> Ich glaub, es ist Zeit auszuwandern. Gibt's da nicht ne Serie zu - auf einem Privatsender.



Zum Thema Auswandern gibts mittlerweile mindestens schon 37 Serien...  das wird nur von der Anzahl der Gerichtsshows getoppt


----------



## numb87 (12. März 2009)

ich begreife einfach nicht diese sinnlosen aktionen von seiten des forstamts... is echt eine sauerei, wie mit "gruppen" die dem forstamt oder wanderen nicht gefallen, umgehen...
alle sind se nur am sticheln.. erossion hin oder her, die schäden durch die großen waldmaschinen sind enorm und diese bekommen selbst die biker in 50 jahren nicht hin...
die rinne war ein echt schöner spot, auch wenn ich dafür 80 km fahren musste, was mehr als lohnenswert war...
hoffe es wird sich eine regelung ohne leere inhalte gefunden, wie es sonst immer der fall ist! 
ansonsten, steh ich gerne zum bauen etc zur verfügung!


----------



## Basscommander (13. März 2009)

Das Wirre ist ja, dass ständig von Kollisionen und "beinahe-Unfällen" gesprochen wird.
Aber wie soll das nun werden, wenn wir uns nur noch auf den großen Wegen bewegen? Auf denen deutlich mehr Fußgänger unterwegs sind?
Wir (als Radfahrer) würden ja gerne diesem "Konflikt" aus dem Weg gehen, aber wir werden ja von seiten der Ämter nicht gelassen....


----------



## iRider (13. März 2009)

PFADFINDER schrieb:


> warum geht das eigentlich in anderen Ländern?
> 
> Und es nicht irgendwo in der US- oder Canada-Pampa beim Kollegen Grizzly sondern ein Vorort einer nicht kleinen Metropolregion mir schlappen 20 Mill. Einwohnern.
> 
> ...



Woanders ist das Gras immer grüner! 
Vergiss es, in USA ist der Kampf um Trails noch härter als in Deutschland. Selbst die meisten Waldwege/Fortsautobahnen darf man nicht befahren da der Wald Privatleuten gehört und die Angst haben man verklagt sie wenn man stürzt. Somit sind legal gebaute Wege die einzige Möglichkeit. Und da setzen sich sowohl kleine Gruppen als auch die IMBA sehr stark dafür ein. Leute die Interesse an Trails haben schwätzen nicht nur im Internet rum und haben tolle Ideen sondern kommen raus zu "Build Days" und nehmen die Schaufel in die Hand. Haken an den legalen Trails ist allerdings dass die sehr gut gepflegt werden müssen (Auflage!) und deshalb meist den technischen Anspruch verlieren. Ich rede nicht von Sprüngen sondern von fies ausgefahrenen Spurrillen usw. die man zum trainieren für Rennen braucht. Auch sind die meisten Trails "multi use" und wenn sich die Beschwerden über Bikern häufen verschwinden diese lustigen kleinen Schilder mit dem Radler drauf.  Viele Trails in den nässeren Regionen der USA werden im Winter gesperrt damit sie nicht zerfahren werden. Und in letzter Zeit sind viele gute Regionen dank neuer "Wilderness Acts" praktisch für Bikes gesperrt. Wenn dich die Ranger erwischen dann hat man ein heftiges Bussgelder am Hals. Und von den ganzen radikalen Umweltschutzgruppen will ich garnicht erst anfangen. Odenwaldclub ist Kindergarten dagegen.

Also knick dass mit der Idee das es dort so toll ist. Trails bekommt man nirgendwo geschenkt, dafür muss man immer hart arbeiten!


----------



## Kitticat (13. März 2009)

wenn ich die Strecke so sehe...unglaublich....passende Worte fallen mir da keine ein-und der Schlag ins Gesicht für die Leute die sich eingesetzt haben sitzt...


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2009)

...ist denn eigentlich das Darmstädter Echo und Hr4 über den aktuellen stand informiert worden?


----------



## X-Präsi (13. März 2009)

Kann mich erinnern, dass der Herr M. schon am Anfang seiner Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gesagt hat, dass er die "Sache an der Rinne" beenden wolle. Das hätte er wohl auch ohne den Infotag gemacht. 

Bloss, dann hätten wir jetzt keine Öffentlichkeit, die Verständnis für uns zeigt und die wir jetzt über die Handlung des Forstamtes informieren sollten. Auch wenn es das Recht des Amtes ist, dort jederzeit Holzeinschlag vorzunehmen, könnte die Terminwahl der Öffentlichkeit durchaus etwas "willkürlich" erscheinen. Aber das Ganze sollte nicht in eine Hetze ausarten, die die Fronten weiter verhärtet. 

Was wir jetzt dringend machen müssen:

- halbwegs neutrale Info an die Presse
- weitere Konflikte vermeiden
- alle schnellstens an den runden Tisch bringen (Naturschutzbehörde und Ordnungsamt waren am Infotag offen für unsere Belange)

Wir sind an der Sache dran...

Und noch ein kleiner Tipp für diejenigen, die jetzt evtl. umgelegte Stämme beiseite schaffen wollen:

schaut, dass Ihr die nicht zerschneidet. Das kann gute Stämme für die Holzwirtschaft unverwertbar machen. Wenn der Forst kontrollieren sollte, was nun auf der Strecke geht und jemanden beim Zerlegen sieht, kann das teuer für denjenigen werden (Schadensersatz und evtl. auch Anzeige wegen Sachbeschädigung).

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Ric-O (13. März 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Woanders ist das Gras immer grüner!



das seh ich genauso,  wenn man etwas erreichen will dann gibt es überall irgendwelche "Stolpersteine" nur sehen die in jedem Land anders aus 


@Präsi: 

Konflikte vermeiden, schön und gut, aber bis jetzt sehe ich den "Guten Willen" irgendwie nur auf der Seite der Biker. 
Solange das so einseitig bleibt, verstehe ich auch das Einige keinen Sinn in Verhandlungen etc. sehen.


----------



## X-Präsi (13. März 2009)

Ric-O schrieb:


> @Präsi:
> 
> Konflikte vermeiden, schön und gut, aber bis jetzt sehe ich den "Guten Willen" irgendwie nur auf der Seite der Biker.
> Solange das so einseitig bleibt, verstehe ich auch das Einige keinen Sinn in Verhandlungen etc. sehen.



Kann ich verstehen. Ich bin auch angesäuert, wegen der fehlenden Kommunikation. Bloss, so kanns doch auch nicht weitergehen. Wie weit soll sich die Spirale denn noch drehen? Ist doch für alle Seiten ganz großer Mist.

Denke aber, dass die Chancen gar nicht so schlecht stehen, ne legale Lösung zu finden. Der Geopark scheint hier ein wenig die Weichen stellen zu wollen. Das wird zwar nicht gleich morgen was, aber in absehbarer Zeit. 

ich denke, dass wir in den nächsten 4 Wochen mit Forstamt, Naturschutz und Geopark zusammen kommen werden. Also net gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen, bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (13. März 2009)

es wäre sicher auch nicht schlecht, wenn herr m. sich im forum registrieren und einfach etwas mitdiskutieren würde. im hinblick auf eventuelle "neubauaktionen" hätte er dann wenigstens das ruder mit in der hand und wäre in der lage, im sinne des waldfriedens und anderer waldnutzer, positiven einfluss auf alle zu nehmen.

herr m. könnte dadurch auch unmissverständlich zeigen, dass das bereinigen der rinne keine schikane im zuge der turnusmäßigen waldrodung ist, sondern dem langfristigen erhalt des ökologischen gleichgewichts des waldes dient.

da wir biker den wald lieben und gerne in diesem spielen trägt das dann sicher zum besseren verständnis füreinander bei.

amen.

grussascha


----------



## Grinsekater (13. März 2009)

Was dann hier los wäre, in Bezug auf Drohungen und Anfeindungen (nicht von Herr M. aus)... das will ich mir lieber nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2009)

Grinsekater schrieb:


> Was dann hier los wäre, in Bezug auf Drohungen und Anfeindungen (nicht von Herr M. aus)... das will ich mir lieber nicht vorstellen.



dem kann ich nur zustimmen...das würde nicht funktionieren


----------



## Ric-O (14. März 2009)

War heute auch oben...
bis auf sehr sehr kurze Abschnitte ist die Rinne unfahrbar  
teilweise liegen alle 5m richtig dicke Bäume. Gezielt an Stellen die man nicht umfahren kann.
Wirkt wirklich sehr gut durchdacht um maximalen Schaden anzurichten...

... das sieht nach verdammt viel Arbeit aus


----------



## fastmike (14. März 2009)

echt traurig,aber die leute lassen sich nicht so schnell vertreiben,ein neuaufbau wirds wohl geben,halt schade um die gaanze arbeit


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (15. März 2009)

Kaum is man mal zwei Wochen im Urlaub, schon ist alles platt.

Unglaublich. Nachdem ich also erfahren musste, dass die Rinne zerstört wurde, war ich heute am Melibokus fahren. Alles, was auch nur ein bischen Spass verspricht, wurde systematisch zerstört/blockiert. 

Vor diesem Hintergrund kann ich nur ausdrücklich das Engagement aller loben, die es im Allgemeinen oder in diesem Fred schaffen, nach Lösungsansätzen zu suchen und freundlich zu bleiben. 

Denn eins ist mal klar: Die Aktion von Förster Oberschlau ist eine absolute Frechheit. Erst alles abreißen und dann Gesprächsbereitschaft signalisieren, ist eine unsägliche Vorgehensweise. Wenngleich die Gesetzeslage eindeutig ist, verkennt die gleichermaßen einseitige wie realitätsfremde Auslegung des Gesetzes, dass mittlerweile ein großer Teil der Waldnutzer auf dem Fahrrad unterwegs ist.

Nur mal so am Rande: In Deutschland wird ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Aufwand betrieben, um Kröten zu schützen. Krötentunnel, Schutzwälle an der Strasse, das ganze Programm. Als Freerider hat man allerdings weniger Glück. Da werden öffentliche Mittel dafür verschwendet, um bestehende Strecken zu zerstören. Und Kröten können noch nicht einmal wählen, Steuern zahlen oder Leserbriefe an die Lokalpresse schreiben.

Wenn man in dieser verfahrenen Situation in irgendeiner Weise Unterstützung leisten kann, bin ich dabei.

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (15. März 2009)

Ach ja.... das selbe war bei unserer Strecke auch der Fall... Nur das wir damals auch noch so dämlich waren der öffentlichen Stimme Glauben zu schenken und unsere Strecke selbst abgebaut haben...

Sorry,... aber ich bin gefrustet, das gleiche Vorgehen sieht man ja nun immer öfters...


----------



## Martin187 (16. März 2009)

Da der Melibokus mein Hometril ist bemühe ich mich sehr alles aus dem Weg zu räumen!
Aber ich gebe mal nen kleinen Tipp in sachen Meli, "Feierabendrunde" es gibt noch andere schöne Trails dort die nicht im Kriesengebiet sind!


----------



## Ric-O (16. März 2009)

Kuno Kluncker schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande: In Deutschland wird ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Aufwand betrieben, um Kröten zu schützen. Krötentunnel, Schutzwälle an der Strasse, das ganze Programm.




Hey, ich will aber keinen "Bikertunnel" UNTER der Straße, sondern lieber ein Roadgap ÜBER Selbige  

Villeicht sehen wir einfach nicht "wehrlos" genug aus damit jemand für uns Geld investiert


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. März 2009)

Nur mal so zur Info, wo es gerade auch noch richtig mies abgeht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=386612&page=3

Deutschlands Kommunen und Forstämter lassen im Moment anscheinend gerade richtig die Muskeln spielen. Einzig lobenswertes Beispiel mMn ist im Moment die Stadt Eltville.


----------



## fastmike (16. März 2009)

mir platzt en ei!es scheint wohl eine bundesweite säuberungsaktion zu laufen,wenn die behörden immer mehr wegreissen als neuzuschaffen oder akzeptieren,brauchen die sich demn.nicht wundern wenn überall neue trails entstehen,und das zurecht,wir können uns ja schliesslich kein neuen sport suchen!


----------



## X-Präsi (16. März 2009)

fastmike schrieb:


> nicht wundern wenn überall neue trails entstehen,und das zurecht,wir können uns ja schliesslich kein neuen sport suchen!




Genau das ist es, was die Herrschaften nicht zu verstehen scheinen. Damit will ich nicht schön reden, was es für die Natur bedeutet, wenn immer mehr wilde Pisten quer durch den Wald gebaut werden. 
Mit ner legalen Strecke hätten alle Ruhe... Aber das wäre ja zu einfach. 

Die Verschwörungstheorien halte ich aber für bissl weit hergeholt. Es ist einfach nur so, dass ab 01.04. bestimmte Schutzzeiten anbrechen, die auch der Forst einhalten muss. Soll heißen, dass danach nicht mehr überall Bäume gefällt werden dürfen. 

Zum Bombenkrater ist übrigens noch zu erwähnen, dass der seit Jahren in einem Schutzgebiet "toleriert" wurde. Also noch mal nen Ticken schärfer, als die Rechtslage an der Rinne. Dass man aber jetzt von heute auf morgen einfach alles ohne Alternativangebot platt macht, ist ne ganz fiese Nr. 
Genauso fies, wie das was gerade an der Rinne passiert ist. 

Mal was Positives:

der Geopark hat sich gemeldet und wir werden wohl in den nächsten beiden Wochen ein "Runder Tisch Gespräch" haben.


----------



## Martin187 (16. März 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Mal was Positives:
> 
> der Geopark hat sich gemeldet und wir werden wohl in den nächsten beiden Wochen ein "Runder Tisch Gespräch" haben.



Super, wirklich mal was postives!
Mal schauen wie die auf die Sache zugehen!


----------



## mtb_nico (16. März 2009)

Als stiller Mitleser muss ich nun doch auch noch mal eine Frage in die Runde stellen: Wie naiv kann man denn noch in anbetracht der Tatsachen noch sein und immer noch den Versprechungen oder Aussagen der Öffentlichen Glauben schenken?
Ich hätte gerne euren Glauben daran. Wie macht ihr das denn nur?


----------



## fastmike (16. März 2009)

jaja,runder tisch,blabla,nix wird passieren,hinhaltetaktik


----------



## rayc (16. März 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> ...wenn immer mehr wilde Pisten quer durch den Wald gebaut werden.
> Mit ner legalen Strecke hätten alle Ruhe... Aber das wäre ja zu einfach.



ob bereits neue Strecken gebaut werden kann ich nicht sagen, aber es ist ein ungewohntes Bild jetzt überall im Wald Downhiller anzutreffen. 

Ich bin heute Abend am Fränki vorbei gekommen.
Das Schild welches in mehren Meter Höhe hängt kann ich in meinem Alter nicht mehr lesen. 

Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (16. März 2009)

fastmike schrieb:


> jaja,runder tisch,blabla,nix wird passieren,hinhaltetaktik



Also Veranstaltung absagen und alles so bescheuert weiterlaufen lassen? Wäre auch ne Möglichkeit. Aber mal ehrlich - wo soll das enden? Das wird doch immer weiter eskalieren. Was neues wird gebaut, wieder platt gemacht. Dann wieder an anderer STelle was gebaut usw usw. Wer soll den Kampf denn wie gewinnen?

Ein Verlierer steht schon fest, wenn die Spirale sich so weiter drehen sollte: die Natur! 

Wenn es das Forstamt schon nicht zu interessieren scheint, was passiert, wenn man so agiert wie es agiert, dann könnten doch wir Biker wenigstens Vernunft an den Tag legen und alles daran setzen, die Lage zu verbessern.

Wenn es so nicht klappt, gibt es auch noch andere Wege, etwas zu bewegen.


----------



## X-Präsi (16. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne euren Glauben daran. Wie macht ihr das denn nur?


Meine grenzenlose Naivität hilft mir da schon manchmal sehr weiter  Macht irgendwie alles leichter...


----------



## fastmike (16. März 2009)

wie weit solls denn noch eskalieren?die rinne is platt,soviel steht mal fest,und die lage verbessern können wir indem wir unsere räder im keller einmotten und nordic-walken gehn,das ist weit gesünder für die natur!oder aber auch noch nach beerfelden ausweichen,das ist auch im odenwald und sollte reichen


----------



## iRider (17. März 2009)

fastmike schrieb:


> wie weit solls denn noch eskalieren?die rinne is platt,soviel steht mal fest,und die lage verbessern können wir indem wir unsere räder im keller einmotten und nordic-walken gehn,das ist weit gesünder für die natur!oder aber auch noch nach beerfelden ausweichen,das ist auch im odenwald und sollte reichen



Beim letzten Versuch die Rinne zu legalisiern haben sie die Biker auch nur hingehalten. Und dann wurden auch ein paar nette Jumpspots von den Bikern plattgemacht nur um guten Willen zu zeigen. Hat Alles nix genützt. Aber diesmal könnte es besser laufen da eine Reihe sehr engagierter Vereine dahinterstehen. 

@fastmike: was regst Du Dich auf? Hast das doch schon ein paarmal mit durchgemacht. Rinne war immer der Phoenix aus der Asche!


----------



## X-Präsi (17. März 2009)

fastmike schrieb:


> wie weit solls denn noch eskalieren?die rinne is platt,soviel steht mal fest,und die lage verbessern können wir indem wir unsere räder im keller einmotten und nordic-walken gehn,das ist weit gesünder für die natur!oder aber auch noch nach beerfelden ausweichen,das ist auch im odenwald und sollte reichen



He - nicht dass wir uns falsch verstehen, ich kann Deinen Frust durchaus nachvollziehen. Aber ich bin der Meinung, dass wir alles tun müssen, um die Rinne zu retten oder ne nahe gelegene Alternative zu finden. Und die Chancen stehen durch die Organisationen, die jetzt dahinter stehen und die gute Öffentlichkeit, die wir jetzt haben, gar nicht so schlecht. Auch wenn die Rinne im Moment zugelegen ist. 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du nicht wirklich  Bock hast, immer nach Beerfelden zu fahren, oder? Und es gibt genügend Leute, die die Möglichkeit gar nicht haben.

Wenn Du in dem Ganzen keinen Sinn siehst, dann beobachte doch einfach, wie es weiter geht. Aber lass die Leute doch mal machen, die jetzt dran sind. Hinterher kannst Du dann immer noch sagen "hab ich doch gleich gewusst!"


----------



## Konaschaf (17. März 2009)

Ähm, ich glaub ihr habt den Mike falsch verstanden.... So negativ war das von ihm glaub ich nicht gemeint.

Mike korrigier mich wenn ich falsch lieg'


----------



## bestmove (17. März 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> ... Es ist einfach nur so, dass ab 01.04. bestimmte Schutzzeiten anbrechen, die auch der Forst einhalten muss. Soll heißen, dass danach nicht mehr überall Bäume gefällt werden dürfen...


Das doch mal ne Info  ab April wird das Werkzeug rausgeholt und wieder fleissig aufgebaut. Natürlich bleibe ich dabei Gesprächsbereit, Runde Tische, eckige Tische, können wa alles machen, liebes Forstamt


----------



## THEYO (17. März 2009)

wichtig ist vor allem, dass wir das ganze ruhig und sachlich angehen. wir können nur erfolgreich sein, wenn alle an einem strang ziehen und nicht ständig irgendjemand aus den eigenen reihen dazwischenfunkt.
mit naivität hat das ganze im übrigen nur begrenzt zu tuen. man muss einfach sehen, dass auch das forstamt nur begrenzte möglichkeiten hat, negativ auf die bikeszene einzuwirken. der schlüssel, das alles dauerhaft aufzubrechen ist imagearbeit. das dauert jahre, vielleicht jahrzehnte. aber irgendwann werden auch die übrigen behördenvertreter einsehen, dass sie uns nicht einfach verbieten können. im übrigen sind wir, dank der imagearbeit der letzten jahre, schon an einem ganz anderen punkt als beispielsweise vor 5 jahren, als ich das erste mal mit derartigen legalisierungsprojekten in kontakt gekommen bin. klar ist, das ganze geht nicht von heute auf morgen. klar ist aber auch, dass nicht uns die zeit davonrennt, sondern den behörden.

im übrigen muss ich auch immer wieder sagen, dass ich von den leuten, die sich hier so negativ über unsere aktionen äußern, noch nie einen auf einem unserer vereinstreffen oder sonstwas gesehen habe, noch im internen forum auf unserer seite. außer ibc-schreierei ist da wohl nicht viel dahinter. aber gut - ist mir egal. entmuntern lasse ich mich davon noch lange nicht!


----------



## gon (17. März 2009)

Heute im Echo

gon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. März 2009)

na super, die grünen haben einfach selber noch nicht begriffen, dass wir auch erholungsuchende sind und dass eine legale strecke den rest der wälder schützt. verbretterte penner.


----------



## fl1p (17. März 2009)

Der Text widerspricht sich ja schon selbst im letzten Satz. Rückzugsgebiet und "Erholungssuchende", das passt nicht wirklich zusammen.

Zumal die Rinne ansich dort direkt an der Straße sicher eh nicht das Paradies für Tiere ist.

Manche wollen es scheinbar hartnäckig nicht verstehen.


----------



## Wildsäule (17. März 2009)

Die Grünen wähle ich nicht mehr !!!!!

Keine Ahnung von nix aber hauptsache Mitreden


----------



## Ric-O (17. März 2009)

Was habt ihr von "DENEN" denn Anderes erwartet? 
Wer jemals Grün gewählt hat fährt bestimmt auch mit Birkenstock`s Downhill


----------



## mtb_nico (17. März 2009)

gon schrieb:


> Heute im Echo
> 
> gon


LOL... Die Partei ist genauso weltfremd wie die Linken... Kann ich nur drüber lachen... 

@Präsi: Mmmh... also so eine ausgeprägte Naivität habe ich schon lange nicht mehr. Dennoch versuche ich den Sport wo es nur geht in ein gutes Licht zu rücken. Z. B. bei Waldtagen usw. Vielleicht bin ich dort nicht als Organisator tätig, aber wenn es mir möglich ist bin ich immer vor Ort.

Trotz eurem großen Engagement glaube ich nicht das die Rinne legalisiert oder es ein Ausweichgelände geben wird. Da spricht meine "Erfahrung" (ich nenne es einfach mal so) dagegen.
Meiner Meinung nach wird sich erst durch Vitamin B etwas bewegen lassen. Auf dem öffentlichen Weg mahlen die Mühlen zu langsam und ich glaube auch nicht das der Hebel "des öffentlichen Ansehens" jemals länger sein wird als der der Behörden.
So lange sich damit nicht Geld verdienen lässt wie z.B. durch eine bewirtschaftete Hütte wird sich nichts bewegen. Geld regiert die Welt... 
Gruß!

nico

P.S.: Dennoch drücke ich euch die Daumen!


----------



## richtig (17. März 2009)

in sachen image arbeit erinnere ich mich noch gut an die painball szene ende der 90er. die wollten auch raus aus ihrem "kriegspielende waffennarren" image. also raus aus den tarnklamotten und rein in bunte "jerseys", aus "waffe" wurde "markierer", aus "gotcha" wurde "paintball", alte ruinen wurden durch bunte "sup-air" felder ersetzt und dann gings sofort an die öffentlichkeit.

plötzlich ging es. immer mehr hallen und felder wurden eröffnet und wenn ich mich nicht irre war da auch irgendwas mit olympia in der schwebe.

ich krieg es einfach nicht in den kopf rein, dass downhill heute fast schlimmer dargestellt wird als damals paintball. vielleicht glauben die leute auch, downhiller sind alles miese schläger, weil die protektoren unter den klamotten einfach so ultra muskulös aussehen. vielleicht sollten wir öfter mal nackt fahren 

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eggbuster (17. März 2009)

> ...und ich glaube auch nicht das der Hebel "des öffentlichen Ansehens" jemals länger sein wird als der der Behörden.



gut, dass wir die Steuerzahler sind und die Behörden im öffentlichen Dienst stehen, also das Gemein-Interesse verfolgen sollten...
Da wird sich mit der Zeit schon noch was tun!
Mountainbiken wächst momentan wieder sehr schnell, Sport in der Natur boomt, gerade, wenn dabei kein nur CO² aus deinen Körperöffnungen kommt und nicht aus deinem Sportgerät 

Ich war auch schon vor Jahren in erste Legalisierungsangelegenheiten involviert und sehe immer mehr Chancen für den Sport! Wichtig ist es definitiv den internen Zusammenhalt viel weiter auszubauen und den Sport als solchen darzustellen.



> vielleicht sollten wir öfter mal nackt fahren



und ich dachte die Zeiten wären langsam mal vorbei...


----------



## Martin187 (17. März 2009)

Die Grünen! Super Typen! Die sind warscheinlich mim Audi A8 4.2L (Natürlich jeder mit seinen eigenen) zur Rinne gefahren um sich alles anzusehen.
Ich tick nicht warum die es nicht verstehen wie einfach es doch wäre was legales zu erlauben. Kostet die Stadt nix und jeder hat was er will.
Aber solange mir noch Stöcke in die Landungen gelegt werden und mir selbst bei schrittempo hinterher gebrüllt wird, wird das wohl nix.
Man könnte ja mal ne richtige Demo in Darmstadt machen wenn sich nix tut!
Unterschrieften sammeln wird wohl nix bringen.

Ich drücke allen die Daumen das es bald mal klappt!

PS: Beerfelden hat jetzt einen Lift Juhu


----------



## Ric-O (17. März 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> in sachen image arbeit erinnere ich mich noch gut an die painball szene ende der 90er. die wollten auch raus aus ihrem "kriegspielende waffennarren" image.



Jaja... WOLLTEN(!) aber der "IST-Zustand" ist noch Lichtjahre entfernt vom angestrebte Zustand. 
Denn trotz "Hüpfburg" und "Markierer" heißt es immer noch: 

"Ihr schießt auf Menschen! Das ist gewalttätig und kein Sport!"

Dieses Bild des "Kriegsgeilen Hobbysoldaten" wird sich auch nie ändern, dafür ist Deutschland viel zu konservativ. 
(Kann da aus erster Hand berichten, da ich selber bei sämtliche deutschen und europäischen Turnieren mitgeballert hab  )


Deswegen habe ich mittelfristig auch eher weniger Hoffnung bei unserem Image.

Sehen wir es mal realistisch, solange in D eine neue Sportart nicht gerade als "Fußball2" oder "Formel1-die Wiedergeburt" daherkommt, ist sie nur was für Aussenseiter und Freaks.
Verständnis, geschweige denn Unterstützung, dafür dass man NICHT zu 11t gegen nen Ball tritt, oder mit nem Auto im Kreis fährt kann man nie erwarten! 
Es wird eher noch versucht jegliche Aktivität im Keim zu ersticken, damit der "Nachbar" garantiert nicht mehr Spass als man Selbst hat. Womit sonst sollte man sich als deutscher "Standard-Spießbürger" denn auch sonst beschäftigen, wenn das eigenes Leben so furchtbar langweilig ist. 

So schauts aus  mache mer`s Beste draus... solange uns die Arme zum Buddeln nicht abfallen gehts immer weiter


----------



## Martin187 (17. März 2009)

Ric-O schrieb:


> Womit sonst sollte man sich als deutscher "Standard-Spießbürger" denn auch sonst beschäftigen, wenn das eigenes Leben so furchtbar langweilig ist.




Und alle anderen spielen WOW. Freaks!


----------



## X-Präsi (17. März 2009)

Die Prügel haben nicht alle Grünen verdient. Im RLP Landtag waren das diejenigen, die mit uns gemeinsame Sache gemacht haben, um die 3,5 Meter Regel zu verhindern. Die hatten kapiert, dass nur der die Natur schützen wird, der sich auch kennt. 

Denke und hoffe, dass wir an einem runden Tisch die Chance haben werden, auch die Grünen von den Vorteilen einer legalen Strecke zu überzeugen. Vorteile für Mensch und Natur...

Der Herr von der Naturschutzbehörde hatte beim Infotag übrigens keine Bedenken geäußert.

Ne Demo wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit. Aber lasst uns erstmal die Gesprächsrunde abwarten, würde ich vorschlagen. Dann sehen wir ja, ob unser Gegenüber es ernst meint, oder wieder mal nur Vorgegaukel.


----------



## iRider (18. März 2009)

THEYO schrieb:


> wichtig ist vor allem, dass wir das ganze ruhig und sachlich angehen. wir können nur erfolgreich sein, wenn alle an einem strang ziehen und nicht ständig irgendjemand aus den eigenen reihen dazwischenfunkt.



Das ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt! Momentan ist es wohl besser die Finger von der Rinne zu lassen um nicht das Image von Gesetzesbrechern zu haben. Jetzt dort buddeln/fahren ist extrem kontraproduktiv IMO.



THEYO schrieb:


> mit naivität hat das ganze im übrigen nur begrenzt zu tuen. man muss einfach sehen, dass auch das forstamt nur begrenzte möglichkeiten hat, negativ auf die bikeszene einzuwirken. der schlüssel, das alles dauerhaft aufzubrechen ist imagearbeit. das dauert jahre, vielleicht jahrzehnte. aber irgendwann werden auch die übrigen behördenvertreter einsehen, dass sie uns nicht einfach verbieten können. im übrigen sind wir, dank der imagearbeit der letzten jahre, schon an einem ganz anderen punkt als beispielsweise vor 5 jahren, als ich das erste mal mit derartigen legalisierungsprojekten in kontakt gekommen bin. klar ist, das ganze geht nicht von heute auf morgen. klar ist aber auch, dass nicht uns die zeit davonrennt, sondern den behörden.



Ich denke dass auch uns die Zeit davonrennt. Wie man sieht werden schon einge ungeduldig und wollen wieder buddeln. Und das wäre dem Masterplan nicht zuträglich.

Bezüglich Grüne: alle sollten ihrem Abgeordneten ihr Missfallen über diese Stellungnahme mitteilen. Dann sehen die dass sie bei der Zielgruppe nicht so toll ankommen was sie da so von sich geben.


----------



## burning_bully (18. März 2009)

jetzt mal ganz im ernst, so wie das jetzt gerade läuft it es doch schon öfter gelaufen...bäume liegen auf der strecke...wir fahren drum herum...


----------



## THEYO (18. März 2009)

burning_bully schrieb:


> jetzt mal ganz im ernst, so wie das jetzt gerade läuft it es doch schon öfter gelaufen...bäume liegen auf der strecke...wir fahren drum herum...



und genau das ist der grund, warum uns die zeit nicht wegläuft. wie ich dem herrn müller auch schon in einer der ersten mails mitgeteilt habe. wir können gespräche über die einrichtung legaler strecken anbieten, kein thema. aber ich glaube nicht dass ich die möglichkeit habe, zu verhindern das trotz der verbote an der rinne gefahren wird. wenn die eine lösung wollen müssen sie jetzt auf uns zugehen!
im übrigen: wir haben kontakte zu einem sehr engagierten menschen bei den mühltaler grünen, der auch mit cc-rad am infotag oben war, wir haben uns eine ganze weile lang unterhalten. briefe an die grünen-fraktion in eberstadt können aber auf jeden fall auch schon etwas bewirken! immerhin wollen die auch bei der nächsten wahl wieder ein paar stimmen haben....

grüße
jo


----------



## X-Präsi (20. März 2009)

Hier dann noch ein unerbaulicher Artikel aus der FR:

http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_und_hessen/nachrichten/darmstadt/?em_cnt=1692325

Grüne und CDU haben sogar öffentlich Stellung bezogen, ohne jemals mit uns gesprochen oder gar ein Konzept angesehen zu haben. Aber schaun mer mal, was der Runde Tisch ergibt.


----------



## fl1p (20. März 2009)

> "Das Kronenmaterial an der Stelle bleibt liegen, die Rinne gibt es jetzt nicht mehr"


Dann wünsch ich dem Herrn M. schon einmal viel Spaß mit den vielen neuen DH Strecken, die unvermeidlich am Hang entstehen werden. 

Mit dieser Aktion hat er wirklich allen sehr geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (20. März 2009)

Wenigstens hat die Presse nicht wieder auf uns rum geprügelt. Aber Herr Müller ist für sein Amt völlig ungeeignet  Hätte er mal die Stadt Frankfurt gefragt, was passiert wenn man ungeliebte Gruppe zerschlagen will . Dann hat man hunderte kleine Gruppen  na mal sehen wie viele Bäume er noch hat um alles zu blocken


----------



## Khakiflame (20. März 2009)

der bericht in der fr zeigt nun allen leuten das eigentlich ja die cc-fahrer die bösen sind. (siehe bild in der fr) hardtail und ne 80mm gabel


----------



## bestmove (20. März 2009)

fl1p schrieb:


> Dann wünsch ich dem Herrn Müller schon einmal viel Spaß mit den vielen neuen DH Strecken, die unvermeidlich am Hang entstehen werden.


Hoffentlich! Bei aller Gesprächsbereitschaft darf man sich nicht unterbuttern lassen. Ich bin immer dafür das Fehlverhalten Anderer wieder zuspiegeln.


----------



## Konaschaf (20. März 2009)

Geil, der Mo heisst ab jetzt Baumann und ich Krombach .... Ohhh Mann


----------



## Eggbuster (20. März 2009)

Konaschaf schrieb:


> Geil, der Mo heisst ab jetzt Baumann und ich Krombach .... Ohhh Mann



Und aus WOFFM wird WOF  Grammatikalisch und Rechtschreibtechnisch dem Niveau vom IBC angepasst 

Finde es schon bemerkenswert, dass wir eine Schwarz-Grüne Koalition schaffen 

Auch sehr vorteilhaft ist das Bild vom helmlosen CC-Fahrer auf einem ruhigen Single-Trail...

Der Artikel ist zwar recht ausgewogen, aber die Umsetzung lässt qualitativ doch zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## mr-Lambo (20. März 2009)

Was sagen denn Vertreter der Bike-Industrie zu dem Thema? 

Die wollen uns ja ihre Produkte verkaufen. Eine legale Strecke lässt sich doch sicherlich gut vermarkten! Wenn man mit etwas im Rhein-Main-Gebiet Geld verdienen kann, gibt es kaum ein Tabu! Siehe Flughafenausbau!


----------



## Ric-O (20. März 2009)

Naja, einige die bisher von Weiter her angereist sind werden diese "Nachrichten" sicherlich erstmal abschrecken. 
Aber das wir jetzt "für-immer-vertrieben" sind hat der Müller doch geträumt!  

Im Gegenteil: 
Erst jetzt hat er unser "Schläfer-Netzwerk" geweckt  und viele vorher unauffällige und gesetzestreue Bürger holen ihre Klappspaten und Downhillbikes aus dem Keller um in den Kampf gegen die "United States of Alleförster" zu ziehen.  *G* 

Aäähhh.. sorry meine Phantasie  LOL




btw: Ja genau wir rufen bei Speiseeis an und machen mit denen nen Deal... Die kaufen die komplette Rinne und dafür kaufen wir mehr Bikes


----------



## Khakiflame (20. März 2009)

und weiter gehts im echo:

http://echo-online.de/3/static/727551.htm


----------



## mr-Lambo (20. März 2009)

Im Endeffekt sollte man den Förster nicht so dissen! Er ist ein ausführendes Organ. Der Wald eine Kulturlandschaft mit der viel Geld verdient wird. Das Bewirtschaften des Waldes ist ein notwendiges übel. Es ist allen klar, dass die Trails bewusst hingerichtet wurden.

Die Grünen wollen mit dem Thema Wahlkampf machen... aber mal ehrlich wen interessiert sowas? 

Dann müssen Sie auch Hunde im Wald verbieten, weil schon allein deren Geruch das Wild beunruhigt. Man sollte einmal eine Studie machen, inwiefern Nordic-Walking-Stöcke die Erosion fördern.

Interessant wäre zu wissen wie der Jagdpächter zur Strecke steht. Er bezahlt viel Geld zur Ausübung dieses Privilegs und die Strecke ist doch schon in der Nähe eizelner Dickungen in denen das wild gerne ruht. 

Die Jagdverpachtung ist für den Forst eine lukrative Einnahmequelle. Wenn sich der Pächter beschwert wäre das auche in Anreiz die Strecke zu demolieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr-Lambo (20. März 2009)

âMan kann nicht hergehen, auf Ã¶ffentlichem GelÃ¤nde den Hang umgraben und hinterher _die Legalisierung verlangenâ, sagt der stellvertretende Vorsitzende der CDU Eberstadt, Lutz Achenbach.

Geschrieben im Echo.

Fraport hat den Kelsterbacher Wald abgeholzt, und der gehÃ¶rt dem Konzern noch nicht einmal. Roland Koch findet das Ok!

Leute, macht weiter!_


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. März 2009)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> âMan kann nicht hergehen, auf Ã¶ffentlichem GelÃ¤nde den Hang umgraben und hinterher _die Legalisierung verlangenâ, sagt der stellvertretende Vorsitzende der CDU Eberstadt, Lutz Achenbach.
> 
> Geschrieben im Echo.
> 
> ...


_
DAS ist mal ein Argument!  Danke fÃ¼r diese wunderbare Argumentationshilfe! Aber ein Kommentar sei mir erlaubt: Auc hwenn der FÃ¶rster nur ein ausfÃ¼hrendes Organ ist - der Herr MÃ¼ller hat eine leitende Funktion und in seinem Bereich die MÃ¶glichkeiten proaktiv und auf Eigeninitiative zu handeln. Ich will hier nix von der MÃ¤r der armen BefehlsempfÃ¤nger hÃ¶ren, bitte. Achja, noch was - gibt es da Ã¼berhaupt einen JagdpÃ¤chter an der Rinne?! Oder ist das nur Deine Vermutung?_


----------



## Khakiflame (20. März 2009)

irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, dass die olympia cc-strecke übern frankenstein führen sollte, dank herrn müller gibts jetzt keine o-spiele hier in der gegend.

hätte wahrscheinlich eh kein geld und ansehen für die region gebracht


----------



## Ric-O (20. März 2009)

Zitat: [FONT=arial,geneva,helvetica]âDas kann bis zu 10â000 Euro kostenâ, betont MÃ¼ller [/FONT]

--> Geil das wird ja immer teurer ROFL.... wenn das so weitergeht kann man den Frankenstein auch gleich kaufen 

Zitat: [FONT=arial,geneva,helvetica]Mit Absicht sei er nicht dagewesen, sagt der Forstamtsleiter. Hartmut MÃ¼ller setzt auf GesprÃ¤che ohne Ãffentlichkeit.

--> Warum ohne Ãffentlichkeit?
[/FONT] [FONT=arial,geneva,helvetica]
Warum sollte man Herrn MÃ¼ller denn "schonen"? 
Sorry, aber mit jeder weiteren ÃuÃerung schiebt sich Herr MÃ¼ller doch selber immer weiter ins intelektuelle Abseits, die "MÃLLER-SHOW" ist doch ein einziger Witz, wie kann man da erwarten ernst genommen zu werden?


[/FONT]


----------



## schu2000 (20. März 2009)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> DAS ist mal ein Argument!  Danke für diese wunderbare Argumentationshilfe!



Stimm ich an sich zu, aber: der Fraport (ich vermute damit ist der FRAnkfurter airPORT gemeint? Ich Fuchs  ) dürfte wohl Millionen von Euros an direkten und indirekten Steuereinnahmen bringen...da ist doch dann Naturschutz usw. egal...Geld regiert die Welt - leider  und im Gegensatz zur Fraport AG bringen wir leider nicht so viel an Kohle ein...


----------



## Hopi (20. März 2009)

CDU, Grüne etc. alles Wendehälse :kotz: na vielleicht nicht ganz die Grünen denn die sind ja grundsätzlich gegen alles und jeden der sich in der Natur bewegt.
Wäre MTB fahren Volkssport (viele Wähler) aller Fussball, wäre dieser CDUler der erste, der auf eine Lösung für die WÄHLER drängen würde. Wenn es um einen neuen Bolzplatz geht, stehen die Jungs auch gleich mit der Steuergeld Schatulle da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khakiflame (20. März 2009)

All your Rinne are belong to us! Hr mueller set up us the bomb!


----------



## X-Präsi (20. März 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

ich bin auch stinksauer über so viel Ignoranz gegenüber den berechtigten Interessen von Bürgern.

Aber es liegt mir wirklich am Herzen, dass hier jetzt nicht so extrem Stimmung gegen das Forstamt & Co. gemacht und an tausend anderen Stellen rumgebuddelt wird. Der häufige Wechsel bekommt dem Wild nicht. 

Wir werden nur miteinander eine Lösung finden können. Es reicht, wenn eine Seite permanent für die Verhärtung der Fronten sorgt 
Gleiches mit Gleichem vergelten, verschafft meist nur eine kurze Befriedigung. Der Ärger wiegt das hinterher oft wieder sehr schnell auf. 

Sollte die absolute Blockadehaltung für eine vernünftige Lösung auch in dem avisierten Gespräch bestehen bleiben, ohne dass wenigstens mal über sachliche Begründungen der Ablehnung gesprochen wird, können wir immer noch andere demokratische Register ziehen, die uns zur Verfügung stehen.  Bis hin zur Demo ist da einiges vorstellbar.

Den Kontakt zum Jagdpächter bekomme ich gerade hergestellt. Der Jagdpächter war 2005/2006 nicht gegen eine Legalisierung der Strecke, wie mir die alten Recken von damals erzählt haben.


----------



## Ric-O (20. März 2009)

Darf am 16. April eigentlich Jeder kommen, oder treffen sich da nur Geopark, IBC, WoFFM und Forst? Also zum Zuhören meine ich.


----------



## mr-Lambo (20. März 2009)

Notfalls kann der Jagdpächter für die Fläche die er durch die Strecke "verliert" ja auch finanziell entschädigt werden. Je nach Gegend kostet ein Hektatr Jagdpacht zwischen 20 und 40 Euro pro Jahr. Sicherlich würde sich da ein Sponsor finden.

Ich fände es wichtig, dass man so etwas anbietet. 

Außerdem hätte man mit einer "Pacht" der Fläche auch eine Art Daseinsberechtigung.

Aber was soll das Palaver hier. Wichtig ist, dass Euer Termin stattfindet.


----------



## Hopi (20. März 2009)

Thomas,
du hast ja recht, aber wenn man solche Sachen in der Zeitung liest und miterleben muss wie von Seiten der Politik immer mehr eine Strategie der Kriminalisierung einer Randsportart betrieben wird, kann einem aber auch langsam schlecht werden.
Die Opfer der letzten Wochen haben wir hier ja alle lesen können. Den Leuten in München werden die Locations weggenommen uns wurde auch eine genommen und noch einige mehr. Es werden keine Ersatzangebote geschaffen sondern nur Verunglimpfungen/Kriminalisierungen des Sportes und seiner Mitglieder. Aussagen wie "geht doch nach Beerfelden" sind dann auch der Hohn in sich. Die Presse hat es zum Glück erkannt, das man einem Jungendlichen nicht zumuten kann 2 Stunden mit dem Zug/Bus zu fahren. Vor allem wissen  wir doch alle was dann passiert! Die Verkehrsbetriebe werden uns verbieten unsere Sportgeräte in die Fahrzeuge mitzunehmen da wir sie verdrecken usw. 
Es steht zwar noch das Gespräch mit Herren Müller aus, aber ich befürchte, das er es mit der gleichen Uneinsichtigkeit betreiben wird, die wir schon die letzten Wochen von ihm gezeigt bekommen haben.


Aber langsam verstehe ich, aus welcher Motivation Anarchie entsteht


----------



## Khakiflame (20. März 2009)

hab ich grad im "bombenkrater wird beseitigt" thread gefunden.

muss sagen das hört sich ganz gut an.

http://www.ig-mtb.ch/pdf_dateien/Mountainbike und Umwelt.pdf

Kernaussage:

."...Das durchschnittliche mechanische Einwirkungspotential eines defensiv fahrenden Bikers auf
Wegeoberflächen entspricht etwa dem eines Fussgängers. Gemäss Aussage der Bezirksstelle
für Natur und Landschaftspflege Freiburg i.Br. sind bisher festgestellte Erosionsschäden durch
Radfahrer im Gebiet Feldberg als minimal und im Verhältnis zu Wanderern als geringfügig zu
bezeichnen. Damit sei auch ein Befahren schmaler Wege aus ökologischer Sicht
unproblematisch...."


vielleicht hiflt das bei der diskussionsrunde, von wegen mtbiker führen zu errosion bei und so


----------



## Hopi (20. März 2009)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> Kernaussage:
> 
> ."...Das durchschnittliche mechanische Einwirkungspotential eines defensiv fahrenden Bikers auf
> Wegeoberflächen entspricht etwa dem eines Fussgängers. Gemäss Aussage der Bezirksstelle



Das ist der Punkt an dem dich jeder Gegner bekommen würde


----------



## Konaschaf (20. März 2009)

Sehr geil Leute, ich hab eben mit dem Betreiber des BP Beerfelden telefoniert (ich guck mir das morgen mal an-bin so ab 12 da).

Herr M. hat doch tatsächlich bei Herrn Manschitz angerufen und ihn gefragt, ob er denn seinen Park nichtr mal eben um zwei Strecken erweitern könne - so viel würde es dazu ja wohl nicht brauchen....Ihm wäre es lieb wenn "dieses Klientel in darmstadt un Umgebung verschwinden würde"

Ole, Oleeee - Schlaaaand


----------



## burning_bully (20. März 2009)

beerfelden ist ja ganz schön und gut... nur kommt der "hügel" leider nicht so ganz an den Frankenstein heran :-(


----------



## mtb_nico (20. März 2009)

Konaschaf schrieb:


> Ihm wäre es lieb wenn "dieses Klientel in darmstadt un Umgebung verschwinden würde"


LOOOL!! Aber wenn er das wirklich so gesagt hat wäre das wirklich ein starkes Stück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuno Kluncker (20. März 2009)

Der Herr Müller. Also die meisten, die hier etwas schreiben (mich selbst eingeschlossen) haben eine sehr eindeutige Meinung von seinem Vorgehen. Darin besteht vielleicht die größte Einigkeit.

Was allerdings (leider) nicht wegzudiskutieren ist: Er ist momentan der Mann der Stunde und ohne ihn zu überzeugen, wird es bis auf absehbare Zeit keinen Ersatz für die Rinne in der unmittelbaren Nähe von Darmstadt geben. Daher sollten wir vielleicht erst einmal abwarten, was das Gespräch so bringt. 

Hinsichtlich der Anfrage beim Bikepark Beerfelden kann man positiv verbuchen, dass sich zumindest etwas rührt und ein Problembewusstsein entsteht.


----------



## mtb_nico (20. März 2009)

@Kuno: Das klingt irgendwie so als würde Herr Müller den Bikern einen persönlichen Gefallen der mit persönlichen Entbehrungen verbunden ist tun.
Ich finde man sollte sich auch ein bissen vor Augen halten, dass wir in einem freien Land leben und deswegen es unser gutes Recht ist unserem Sport nach zu gehen. Weiterhin geht man mit Bürgern nicht so um wie es so mancher Verantwortlicher tut. Damit meine ich z.B. in der Presse Gesprächsbereitschaft zu signalisieren und dann nicht auf Anfragen zu reagieren. Das ist einfach falsch.
Auch Herr Müller hat doch einen Vorgesetzten, oder? Vielleicht könnte man ja mal... 
Grüßle!

nico


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Auch Herr Müller hat doch einen Vorgesetzten, oder? Vielleicht könnte man ja mal...


 Leicht naiv, oder? Eine Krähe hackt doch der anderen kein Auge aus.


----------



## Khakiflame (20. März 2009)

wenn herr müller das wirklich so gesagt hat, dann muss ich sagen das wir hier ruhig über ihn herziehen können wie wir lust und laune haben.

der stellt ja  "dieses Klientel" so dar, als wenn wir schlimmer sind wie die ganzen dealer an der hauptwache...tztztz 

weis einer wo herr müller wohnt?


----------



## Hopi (20. März 2009)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> weis einer wo herr müller wohnt?



Warum?  sollen wir ihm einen netten Double in den Vorgarten schaufeln


----------



## Khakiflame (20. März 2009)

nee aber vielleicht ne nette urban streetsession vor seiner tür abhalten, oder will er dann auch die biker von der strasse haben?


----------



## Ric-O (20. März 2009)

Der braucht bald ne neue Identität wenn er so weitermacht


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (20. März 2009)

@Nico: Mir ist schon klar, dass es vom zarten Pflänzlein des Problembewusstseins bis zu einer -für uns- positiven Entscheidung ein wirklich langer und steiniger Weg ist. Aber es ist ein Anfang! 

Das hat nun wirklich nichts mit Entbehrungen oder einem persönlichen Gefallen zu tuen.

Und wie geschrieben: Über die Beurteilung des (amtlichen) Vorgehens sind wir uns alle im Kern einig. Jeder hat seine eigene Art, dem Ärger Luft zu machen. 

Darüber hinaus könnte man so vieles machen, es stellt sich momentan nur die Frage, was davon die meisten Aussichten auf Erfolg hat?


----------



## MunterRunter (20. März 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und hab mich eben erst angemeldet. (hab aber alles von vorne bis hinten durchgelesen, um auf dem laufenden zu sein...)

Ich hab mir erst letzten Monat ein DH-Bike zugelegt und wohne in Darmstadt, ein Wiederspruch ansich.

Also auf meine Unterstützung könnt ihr jedenfalls zählen (auch wenn ich Anfänger und nicht mehr der jüngste bin)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Dragon (20. März 2009)

Also wenn ich das so lese, komm ich mir vor wie als wäre ich schlimmer als ein Dealer der neben der Schule steht und sein Stoff vertickt. Allein schon die Tatsache das wir "so ein Klientel" sind find ich von so einem hinterlistigen Tatsachenverdreher ausgesprochen echt unter aller Sau. 

Auch find ichs mal wieder geil wie sich sofort fast alle Parteien auf diese Sache draufspringen, als ginge es drum Al Quaida und Konsorten zu bekämpfen und die Welt vor Übel zu beschützen. Danke dafür, ich weiß jetzt wer in Zukunft meine Stimme nicht erhält. Ich lass mir von keiner Partei erzählen, dass es schlimmer ist 'ne Strecke im Wald anzulegen und zu befahren, als wenn die Fraport quadratkilometerweise Wald umsägen darf und es irgendwie keinen stört.

Ich glaub der gute Herr leidet etwas unter Paranoia vor Downhillern, anders kann man sich diese ultimativ voreingenommene Position zu dem Thema kaum noch erklären.

Daneben, wie kommt man auf so Ideen? Gibts hier jedes Wochenende 2-3 Unfälle? Nein, also wieso das Theater. Ich möchts irgendwo verstehen und mich, auf gut Deutsch gesagt, nicht verarschen lassen. 

Denn auch ich suche da am Wochenende meine Erholung und will auf diese auch so garnicht verzichten.


----------



## iRider (20. März 2009)

Da sich alle über die Stellungnahmen der Parteien aufregen, hier nochmal:

Schreibt Eurem Abgeordneten der Partei eine e-mail und zeigt auf dass es nicht nur Jugendliche sind die da fahren sondern auch eine Reihe Wahlberechtigter! Zeigt dass Ihr hinter dem Sport steht und es Eure Entscheidung welche Partei Ihr unterstützt massgeblich beeinflusst wie die Partei zu Eurer liebsten Freizeitbeschäftigung steht. Wenn das genug machen (und man kann ja auch Familie, Freunde usw. bitten zu Schreiben) dann sehen die das da ein Wählerpotential dahintersteht. Und es kann auch nicht schaden in Wahlkampfzeiten eine der anderen Parteien die sich bislang nicht geäussert haben zur Unterstützung der Initiative zu bewegen. 

Grüne

http://www.gruene-darmstadt.de/kreisverband/

Fraktionsgeschäftsstelle

Lauteschlägerstraße 38, 64289 Darmstadt
Telefon: 06151-6 14 30
Fax: 06151-6 14 01

Öffnungszeiten
Montag bis Donnerstag: 917 Uhr, Freitag: 9-13 Uhr


Kontakt: fraktion[at]gruene-darmstadt.de (Spamschutz [at] = @)

Fraktionsgeschäftsführer, Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit

Kontakt: oliver.stienen[at]gruene-darmstadt.de (Spamschutz [at] = @)



CDU

http://www.cdu-darmstadt.de/home/abgeordnete

z.B.:

Karin Wolff

Telefon: 0 611 / 350-707
Telefax: 0 611 / 350-552
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## rayc (21. März 2009)

Da Herr Müller der Hauptansprechpartner der "Gegenseite" ist sollte man sich natürlich über ihn informieren.

Das ist sein Gebiet, für welches er zuständig ist http://www.hessen-forst.de/forstaemter/darmstadt_118/info/reviergrenzen.htm 

Also nicht nur Frankenstein, sondern im Süden bis zur Nordseite des Melibokus.

Unter obigen Link findet man auch paar offizielle Infos zu Herr Müller.

Herrn Müller persönlich anzufeinden ist sicherlich keine Lsg., damit erreicht man eher genau das Gegenteil.

Schön wäre es zu wissen was seine Motive und Ziele sind.
Gemeinsamkeiten lassen sich sicherlich finden.

Beerfelden wird keine Lsg. sein, dazu ist es einfach zu weit weg.
Aber es zeigt das Herrn Müller bewusst ist, das es eine Alternativstrecke geben muss um das entstehen vieler neuer illegaler Strecken zu verhindern. 
Denn ein "Guerillakrieg" ist für keine der beiden Seiten gewinnbringend.

Förster sind nicht grundsätzlich negativ gegen Biker eingestellt.
Ich war z.B. gemeinsam mit einer Gruppe Förster auf'm RhönX unterwegs. Ich hatte vorher die Befürchtung das wir nur breite Wege fahren werden, genau das Gegenteil war der Fall. 

Evt. lässt sich ein bikender Förster (der die Motivation beider Seiten kennt) als Vermittler einschalten?

Ray


----------



## schu2000 (21. März 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Evt. lässt sich ein bikender Förster (der die Motivation beider Seiten kennt) als Vermittler einschalten?



Das ist natürlich auch eine sehr gute Idee! Das und/oder auch ein Förster, in dessem Revier es eine legale Strecke gibt und der damit idealerweise positive Erfahrungen hat!? (Was es hoffentlich gibt  )


----------



## MunterRunter (21. März 2009)

Den Bikepark als Lösung anzubieten macht doch sowiso wenig Sinn. Die Dinger sind doch nur Saisonbedingt geöffnet. Was soll man denn an einem schönen Wintertag treiben?


----------



## X-Präsi (22. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich auch eine sehr gute Idee! Das und/oder auch ein Förster, in dessem Revier es eine legale Strecke gibt und der damit idealerweise positive Erfahrungen hat!? (Was es hoffentlich gibt  )



Auf mein Bitten hin war der Leiter eines anderen Forstamtes, in dessen Gebiet es eine legale Piste gibt, bereit, sich mit Herrn M. zu unterhalten. Die Vorteile aufzuzeigen usw.

Dieses Gespräch hat aber leider bis heute nicht stattgefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. März 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Auf mein Bitten hin war der Leiter eines anderen Forstamtes, in dessen Gebiet es eine legale Piste gibt, bereit, sich mit Herrn M. zu unterhalten. Die Vorteile aufzuzeigen usw.
> 
> Dieses Gespräch hat aber leider bis heute nicht stattgefunden.



Als ich mein Gespräch mit dem Herrn M. hatte. gab ich ihm die Nummer
unseres OF von Heidelberg, der pro DH/FRler eingestellt ist!

Es fand ein Telefonat statt, wie mir unser OF mitgeteilt hat, in dem sich Herr M. nach seiner Meinung, um eine Lösung Gedanken macht und es auch wirklich angehen will!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Ric-O (22. März 2009)

Komisch, dass dann die Tatsachen eine andere Sprache sprechen...


----------



## Deifel (22. März 2009)

Irgendwie sieht es aus als ob Herr M. uns Biker aus seinen 'Hoheitsgebiet' raus haben will. 

xxxxxxx  xxxxxxxxx  zensur  xxxxxxx xxxxxxx

Das und wie er scheinbar in Beerfelden angerufen hat, unterstreicht es in meinen Augen nur. Nun hat er aber ja selbst gesagt das lediglich 
das Kronenholz liegen bleiben soll, ist doch eigentlich ganz nett von ihm  




__________________________________
Die Rinne ist Tot, es lebe die Rinne!​​


----------



## Hopi (22. März 2009)

Deifel schrieb:


> das Kronenholz liegen bleiben soll, ist doch eigentlich ganz nett von ihm



Genau  Die Rinne hätte eh einer Renovierung bedurft


----------



## Khakiflame (22. März 2009)

> Es fand ein Telefonat statt, wie mir unser OF mitgeteilt hat, in dem sich Herr M. nach seiner Meinung, um eine Lösung Gedanken macht und es auch wirklich angehen will!



dann wäre der konkrete inhalt dieses gespräches sehr interesant!

die lösung fürn HERRN M. ist und bleibt wohl beerfelden...wie man nun leider schon de öfteren mitnekommen hat 

welcher partei gehört der herr m. eigentlich an?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. März 2009)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> welcher partei gehört der herr m. eigentlich an?


wen interessiert's wir fokussieren uns hier eh viel zu sehr auf diese eine person. wenn es nicht mit ihm geht, geht es halt ohne ihn. und ab dafür!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. März 2009)

^^  ^^


...dann halt ohne ihn


----------



## guru39 (22. März 2009)

Kuno Kluncker schrieb:


> Was allerdings (leider) nicht wegzudiskutieren ist: Er ist momentan der Mann der Stunde und ohne ihn zu überzeugen, wird es bis auf absehbare Zeit keinen Ersatz für die Rinne in der unmittelbaren Nähe von Darmstadt geben. Daher sollten wir vielleicht erst einmal abwarten, was das Gespräch so bringt.








trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> wen interessiert's wir fokussieren uns hier eh viel zu sehr auf diese eine person. wenn es nicht mit ihm geht, geht es halt ohne ihn. und ab dafür!



 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. März 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


>


----------



## burning_bully (22. März 2009)

und ab dafür!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timson (23. März 2009)

Werde heut mittg und morgen auf jedenfall mal ein bißchen heizen gehn!
Wer weiß wie lange das noch geht...?!


----------



## splatternick (23. März 2009)

Ric-O schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil:
> Erst jetzt hat er unser "Schläfer-Netzwerk" geweckt  und viele vorher unauffällige und gesetzestreue Bürger holen ihre Klappspaten und Downhillbikes aus dem Keller um in den Kampf gegen die "United States of Alleförster" zu ziehen.  *G*



Du träumst nicht...


----------



## Ric-O (24. März 2009)

Hey, träumen ist wichtig! 
Besonders die mit nackten Ladys sind geil


----------



## BrEmBo. (24. März 2009)

Rinne geht so oder so nemmer denn es waren Forstarbeiten an der Burg Frankenstein....


----------



## fastmike (24. März 2009)

echt


----------



## anne7714 (24. März 2009)

was haben die gemacht?


----------



## BrEmBo. (24. März 2009)

ja also wie in dem Bericht von der Frankfurter Rundschau auch schon gesgat wurden Bäume extra so gefällt das sie auf der Strecke liegen un uns so am fahren hindern also lieber timson... is nix mehr mit Rinne und Biken 

finds echt schade, trotz des Infotages am 1.März, dass Herr Müller so handelt!


----------



## Ric-O (24. März 2009)

bringt eh nix


----------



## fl1p (24. März 2009)

fastmike schrieb:


> echt





anne7714 schrieb:


> was haben die gemacht?



Ein Teil davon ist hier zu sehen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5678008#post5678008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (25. März 2009)

haben ganz oben an der Einfahrt vom Frankenstein kommend auch so ein wunderschönes Schild in ungefähr 4m Höhe an einem Baum aufgehangen von wegern bis zu 5000 Strafe und so...... Kann man kaum lesen da es so hoch hängt


----------



## Deifel (25. März 2009)

Steht umhängen von Schilder eigentlich auch unter Strafe?
Z.B. am gleichen Baum von 4 auf 8 meter höhe verschieben


----------



## Ric-O (25. März 2009)

Ja das kostet mindestens 10.000â¬...


...pro Meter


----------



## Mürre (25. März 2009)

kann ja den baum an dem das Schild hängt zum Fällen markieren!! Vielleicht merkts ja keiner


----------



## Lucafabian (25. März 2009)

aber dummerweise ist schon alles gefällt....


----------



## wawa68 (25. März 2009)

genug Material zum Bauen liegt schon rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrEmBo. (25. März 2009)

he leute also wenn ein fahrverbot is kostest 15euro für fahren abseits von wegen un is ne rechtswiedrigkeit also eine strafanzeige aber man sollte es lassen denn wenns der förster mitbekomm wird die legalisierung immer unwahrscheinlicher....


----------



## burning_bully (25. März 2009)

eine legalisierung wird es eh nie geben!!!


----------



## Ric-O (25. März 2009)

FÃ¼r fahren abseits befestigter Wege wird KEIN Strafverfahren eingeleitet!
Das ist eine ORDNUNGSWIDRIGKEIT, und wird eher gehandhabt wie falsch Parken  
Ausserdem mÃ¼ssen Sie dich auch noch erwischen, ist ja nicht so das jeder nen Nummernschild am Bike hat...
Wenn ich zusammenrechne was ich schon an Kohle wegen GeschwindigkeitsÃ¼bertretungen latzen musste, kann ich da nur mÃ¼de lÃ¤cheln.
Sehe das beim Autofahren deswegen eher als "Maut fÃ¼r die Ãberholspur" 

Im Bikepark kostet es auch 15-25â¬ aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt bei 100% das man das zahlen muss.
Am Franky liegen die Kosten Ã¤hnlich hoch, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist wesentlich kleiner das man bezahlen muss.

 Hrhrhr das Thema passt irgendwie grade zu meiner Operations Research Klausur  kann bei dieser Sichtweise sogar ausrechnen, das sich der Frankenstein mehr lohnt als ein Bikepark

Sorry fÃ¼r OT


----------



## richtig (25. März 2009)

burning_bully schrieb:


> eine legalisierung wird es eh nie geben!!!



genau.


----------



## BrEmBo. (25. März 2009)

ich mein doch ne ordnungswiedrigkeit net ne rechts...


----------



## aradriel (25. März 2009)

Mürre schrieb:


> haben ganz oben an der Einfahrt vom Frankenstein kommend auch so ein wunderschönes Schild in ungefähr 4m Höhe an einem Baum aufgehangen von wegern bis zu 5000 Strafe und so...... Kann man kaum lesen da es so hoch hängt


Ist das ein "richtiges" Schild (Blech) was da hängt oder so ein Zettel in Folie wie sie auch der Jagdclub Hubertus gern mal aufhängt?


----------



## guru39 (25. März 2009)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


>


----------



## Mürre (26. März 2009)

ne is schon ein richtiges Schild. Auf jeden Fall nicht so ein in Klarsichtfolie eingepackter mist bei dem es dann heißt, wenn es weggeflogen ist haben es wieder die bösen Downhiller geklaut. 
Hätten es aber trotzdem etwas tiefer aufhängen sollen, da man es so nicht sofort sieht fand ich.....


----------



## Puky Pitt (26. März 2009)

und wie haben sie es an den baum befestigt? doch nicht etwa mit schrauben, nägeln oder tackern;-) wer macht hier was kaputt?


----------



## Mürre (26. März 2009)

ne, bestimmt mit absolut umweltverträglichem Kleber!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (27. März 2009)

Im Dunkeln sahs nach Schrauben aus .


----------



## Martin187 (27. März 2009)

Ich wollte nochmal was zur Bodenerosion sagen:
Das war ein 50cm breiter Singltrail in der nähe des Melibokus. Wir wären fast die Tränen gekommen als ich das gesehen habe!
6 Stunden North Shore bauen und von diesen sorry Hur...söhnen in 2 Minuten zersägt!

Am Melibokus selbst sieht es genau so aus.
Ich glaube langsam das es eine großoffensive gegen Biker gibt!

Egal wo man hinschaut überall das selbe Bild!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Erosion von Bikern is klaaa.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## burning_bully (27. März 2009)

north shores müssen es ja auch nicht sein.
man sollte es halt auch nicht übertreiben!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. März 2009)

Generell ne traurige Sache, aber wenn die NS-Konstruktion an einem öffentlichen Wanderweg stand, kann ich mich echt nur fragen, wie blöd bzw. naiv man eigentlich sein kann...


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2009)

der melibokus ist doch unter der gleichen forstlichen aufsicht wie der frankenstein...


----------



## Martin187 (27. März 2009)

Dazu muss ich sagen das mich der Förster beim bau des Shores "erwischt" hat und nach ein paar Mintuen Unterhaltung hat er gesagt das alles so stehen bleiben kann! Solange nichts dazu kommt ist es für ihn ok!

Ich glaube eher das die Waldarbeiten ihn ihrer Ausbildung gesagt bekommen das sie "sowas" sofort zerstören sollen wenn sie etwas sehen!


----------



## Martin187 (27. März 2009)

Weiter unten habe ich einen Drop gebaut der jetzt noch steht! Komisch


----------



## Martin187 (27. März 2009)

Und es ist kein Öffentlicher Wanderweg! Auf dem Trail gibts nur Pferde und Biker.


----------



## X-Präsi (27. März 2009)

Hallo Leutz!

Ich habe soeben Post vom Geopark bekommen. Am *15.04. 10 Uhr*, werden wir endlich einen "Runden Tisch" mit Forstamt, Naturschutz, Odenwaldklub und Geopark haben, die Sichtweisen austauschen und Lösungsansätze diskutieren!

Wir können dort nicht mit 10 Mann aufschlagen, aber außer WoFFM und der DIMB sollten schon noch 2 nicht organisierte mitkommen. 
Wer möchte und traut sich das auch zu? Wer glaubt, seine Wut genügend im Griff zu haben?

Bitte Posting hier und bitte Mail mit Echtdaten an kleinjohann et dimb.de.
Bitte gebt Euren Namen, Vornamen, IBC-Name, Handy-Nr. und evtl. noch Skype an. Wäre super!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burning_bully (27. März 2009)

bin zu der zeit leider im schnee :-(


----------



## aradriel (27. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der melibokus ist doch unter der gleichen forstlichen aufsicht wie der frankenstein...



Fast genau zur Hälfte. Ich glaub die Forstverwaltungsgrenze ist Deckungsgleich mit der Kreisgrenze (Bergstraße / DA-Dieburg).
Für alles südlich des Gipfels ist Lampertheim zuständig.
Da hat Müller zwar direkt nix mehr zu melden aber ich glaube kaum das man sich bei solchen Dingen nicht seinen Nachbarn koordiniert im Zweifel.

@Martin187:
Ist das erste Bild von der Ost oder West Seite des Meli?


----------



## Martin187 (27. März 2009)

Ne das ist alles vom Toten-Mann. Der Meli sah aber fast genau so schlimm aus!
Der wurde aber von uns schon wieder aufgeräumt.


----------



## Ric-O (27. März 2009)

Ich bin leider bis zum 16. auf den Malediven  hrhrhr


----------



## Kitticat (27. März 2009)

15.4. 10 Uhr-das ist ja saudoof...ich bekomme da leider nicht frei...
wäre gerne mitgekommen-damit die mal sehen, dass "sowas" auch frauen machen...


----------



## tokay20 (27. März 2009)

Geht mir genauso!
Bin auch ein Frauchen - aber der 15.4 geht leider gar nicht!
Wäre echt toll, wenn am runden Tisch auch Frauen dabei wären!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (27. März 2009)

Zeit hätte ich. Wo soll das Treffen den Stattfinden?


----------



## X-Präsi (27. März 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Zeit hätte ich. Wo soll das Treffen den Stattfinden?



Prima! Schicke mir bitte ne Mail an kleinjohann et dimb.de und wir klären den Rest. Zum Ort kann ich bis jetzt nur sagen, dass es in Lorsch sein wird. Die genaue Location erfahre ich erst noch. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## X-Präsi (27. März 2009)

Ric-O schrieb:


> Ich bin leider bis zum 16. auf den Malediven  hrhrhr


tauschen?


----------



## Martin187 (27. März 2009)

Präsi du hast ne Email!

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (27. März 2009)

Hi,

na der 15.04 ist ja bald. Aber da ist auch schon Saison: wahrscheinlich gibt es dann ein Treffen nen Monat später und dann noch einen und noch einen...

Na hoffentlich bringt das was, wenn nein, müssen wir halt auf den Wegen fahren. Dann werden sich die Wanderer erst recht beschweren und uns freiwillig hellfen!

Viel Erfolg.

LarsLipp


----------



## ratte (27. März 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

ich könnte mir einen guten halben Tag frei schaufeln.
Das würde die Frauenquote erhöhen, bin allerdings DIMB-"vorbelastet".


----------



## Ric-O (27. März 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> tauschen?



gegen deutsches Regenwetter...? Im Leben nicht


----------



## guru39 (27. März 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz!
> 
> Ich habe soeben Post vom Geopark bekommen. Am *15.04. 10 Uhr*, werden wir endlich einen "Runden Tisch" mit Forstamt, Naturschutz, Odenwaldklub und Geopark haben, die Sichtweisen austauschen und Lösungsansätze diskutieren!



So könnte das klappen 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Kitticat (28. März 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> ich könnte mir einen guten halben Tag frei schaufeln.
> Das würde die Frauenquote erhöhen, bin allerdings DIMB-"vorbelastet".




Das fände ich top!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rayc (28. März 2009)

@ratte, @martin187 

@ratte, wusste garnicht das du auch DH fährst 
Du machst ja alles was mit den Bike möglich ist 

jetzt ist was Hübsches und was Junges vertreten. 
Es fehlt nur was Altes. 
Wo sind die DHler der ersten Generation?
Die "Gründer" der Rinne sind inzwischen Mitte 40.
Wo steckt z.B. Manfred?
Arne, ist ja leider in die Alpen ausgewandert.

@Präi, versucht doch für den nächsten Termin (falls dieser zustande kommt) einen am Abend zu finden. Die meisten Biker sind berufstätig und nicht wie OWK-Mitglieder verrentet.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (28. März 2009)

Nun ja so richtig DH fährt sie ja noch nicht  aber wir arbeiten dran  zur Zeit ist sie mehr eine Dropsau  
Aber in diesem Jahr werden wir mehr an ihrer Speed arbeiten.  Dafür das sie ja erst letzte Saison angefangen hat, sind ihre Leistungen doch recht ansehnlich.


----------



## Martin187 (28. März 2009)

Man kann ja auch nicht nur meckern sondern muss auch was tun. Da ich aus Bensheim komme kenne ich mich gut hier am Melibokus und Umgebung aus.


----------



## ratte (28. März 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Wo sind die DHler der ersten Generation?
> Die "Gründer" der Rinne sind inzwischen Mitte 40.
> Wo steckt z.B. Manfred?
> Arne, ist ja leider in die Alpen ausgewandert.


Ich lasse gerne anderen den Vortritt, die über mehr Hintergrundwissen/langjährige Erfahrung verfügen. Ich kenne die Rinne/Odenwald aktiv erst seit anderthalb Jahren.
Bei Bedarf stehe ich jedoch zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrEmBo. (28. März 2009)

das hoffen wir alle auch


----------



## Eggbuster (28. März 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> @ratte, @martin187
> 
> @ratte, wusste garnicht das du auch DH fährst
> Du machst ja alles was mit den Bike möglich ist
> ...



Der Manfred hält sich seit den vor Jahren gescheiterten Versuchen über den VC Darmstadt komplett aus der Sache raus und möchte auch nix mehr damit am Hut haben, zumindest war das das letzte, was ich diesbezüglich von ihm gehört habe. 

Haben aber noch Kandidaten, die sehr gut ins Schema passen


----------



## rayc (29. März 2009)

Kanne ich verstehen, das er und andere, nach der Erfahrung, die Schnauze voll haben.

Aber ich sehe ich seid motiviert und habt eine Strategie, die ihr verständlicherweise nicht öffentlich breit treten wollt. 

Auch wenn ich kein DHler bin, sehe ich die Rinne als ein schützenwertes Wahrzeichen Darmstadts an.
Ich verfolge die ganze Angelegenheit mit Interesse und Argwohn mit den Wissen das der Forst und der OWK für den Odenwald eine "Endlösung" des "Problems" Mountainbike anstrebt.

Wer sich ein Bild der durch DHler verursachten Bodenerosion machen will, sollte sich erst die Rinne anschauen und dann auf die Südseite des Fränkis wechseln und das ganze mit normalen Forstarbeiten vergleichen.
Am besten fährt/geht (umbedingt Gummistiefel anziehen!) man vom 10-Wege-Platz hoch Richtung Fahrstrasse von Ober-Beerwisch zur Burg. Hier kann man mehrere neue Trassen bewundern,  die senkrecht den Hang hochgehen. Irgendwann geht nach rechts unten (nach Süden) ein Weg ab. Hier kann man 1 Meter hohe Spurrillen bewundern. 
Leider hatte ich gestern keine Kamera mit um diese massiven Flurschäden am Frankenstein zu dokumentieren.

ray


----------



## aradriel (29. März 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> ...das der Forst und der OWK für den Odenwald eine "Endlösung" des "Problems" Mountainbike anstrebt.
> [...]



Mich würde ja mal interessieren wie die Verantwortlichen dieses "Problem" denn jetzt genau skizzieren? 
Ich mein, es ist halt an 350 Tagen im Jahr im Odenwald "nichts los" sprich man trifft auch bei längeren Touren gerade mal zwei Biker, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Ric-O (29. März 2009)

"Endlösung"  finde das trifft die aktuelle Vorgehensweise sehr gut... 
wartet mal ab, bald müssen alle MTbiker die auch mal gerne begab unterwegs sind auch "ARMBINDEN" tragen  hrhrhr


----------



## X-Präsi (29. März 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> @ratte, @martin187
> 
> Wo sind die DHler der ersten Generation?


Thomas B als einer der "Kämpfer" von 2006 ist mit im Boot. 



> @Präi, versucht doch für den nächsten Termin (falls dieser zustande kommt) einen am Abend zu finden. Die meisten Biker sind berufstätig und nicht wie OWK-Mitglieder verrentet.
> 
> Ray


Ist für mich auch blöd, da ich ganzen Tag frei nehmen muss. Beim GEopark wars leider nicht anders machbar. Und die brauchen wir als Moderator oder gar Mediator. Darauf werden wir beim ersten Treffen drängen.

@ all: super, dass trotz der blöden Zeit so viele bereit sind, mitzukommen. WErde mich mit allen, die gemailt haben, in Verbindung setzen und wir sollten schauen, dass wir uns vorher mal treffen und durchkaspern, wie wir vorgehen wollen. Wenn mehr mit wollen, als am 15.04. in den Besprechungsraum reinpassen, sollten wir beim Vortreffen auch evtl. die "Startplätze" für den 15. auslosen. Falls jemand zu einem Vortreffen dazu stoßen möchte, um uns was "mit auf den Weg zu geben", wäre das auch super! Auch hierzu gerne ne Mail an kleinjohann et dimb.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LionelCSG (29. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Nur ein kurzer Einwurf: Ich war heute auch mal wieder bei der Rinne vorbeigefahren, um die mir mal anzusehen. Hatte auch eine Menge Fotos geschossen. Das ist ja echt krass, wie viele Bäume die Waldarbeiter dort gefällt hatten, nur um den Streckenverlauf zu blockieren


----------



## BrEmBo. (29. März 2009)

des is kein wald mehr sondern ne wiese mit paar bämen...


----------



## MunterRunter (30. März 2009)

LionelCSG schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Nur ein kurzer Einwurf: Ich war heute auch mal wieder bei der Rinne vorbeigefahren, um die mir mal anzusehen. Hatte auch eine Menge Fotos geschossen. Das ist ja echt krass, wie viele Bäume die Waldarbeiter dort gefällt hatten, nur um den Streckenverlauf zu blockieren




Stellst du die Fotos noch ins Forum? oder haste das schon und ich bin zu blöd sie zu finden?


----------



## dmjoker (30. März 2009)

Die von rayc beschriebene Stelle (#508),

das war ein schöner Abwärtstrail (Betonung auf "war")











Entlang der Wege viele Holzlager, so extrem ist mir das in letzten Jahren nicht aufgefallen. Man merkt, dass man mit Holz wieder ordentlich Geld verdienen kann...

...der hat den Trail "gerockt"!


----------



## Martin187 (30. März 2009)

So ein Teil bräuchten wir zum Trail bauen ;-)


----------



## tokay20 (30. März 2009)

Nene, so toll sind die Teile doch gar nicht:

http://www.3sat.de/3sat.php?http://www.3sat.de/nano/cstuecke/90769/index.html

http://www.br-online.de/bayerisches...issen-wald-erntemaschinen-ID1224187680823.xml

Lassen wir das einfach mal so stehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. März 2009)

den beitag aus dem TV kennen sicher viele schon, trotzdem hier nochmal.


----------



## Martin187 (31. März 2009)

@Lucafabian sehr schöner Beitag! So gehts und ja auch beim Waldradeln.

Ach sehr geiles Snoeboardvideo!


----------



## mr-Lambo (31. März 2009)

Wichtig ist bei dem Treffen eine Strategie. Bloss nicht anfangen rum zu maulen oder ähnliches. Ich befürchte das ganze ist ein abgekartetes Spiel. 
Die Wandervereine haben eine große Lobby und viele Mitglieder aus der Politik. 
Das Mountainbike-Problem wurde polemisiert und ein Feindbild entwickelt.

Positive Verkaufsargumente für eine lagale Bike-Strecke (egal wo) von unserer Seite wären:

Die Wanderwege werden nicht mit abfahrenden Mountainbikern belastet.

Spaziergänger wissen, wenn eine Strecke offiziell ausgeschicldert wurde, dass dort theoretisch Gefahr droht und können sich darauf mental vorbereiten. (Wenn ich an die Gesichter denke, wenn man mit 5 Metern Abstand an Wanderern in moderatem Tempo vorbeifährt).

Die Bodenerosion kann durch "Pflege" der Strecke in Grenzen gahalten werden.

Vorhandene Parkplätze können genutzt werden.

Eine zentrale Lage im Rhein-Main-Gebiet ersoart der Region Verkehrs- und CO²-Belastung.

Das Ganze kann vermarktet werden.

Die Region wird bekannter.

Man kann Sponsoren finden.

Das Wild wird im Wald nicht an vielen Stellen beunruhigt.
Dazu muss ich als alter Jäger anmerken, dass die Mountainbiker dem Wild beinahe egal sind. Hunde im Wald sind dagegen für ein Reh der richtige Adrenalin-Kick.

Eventuell läßt sich bei Bedarf ein dem Mountainbiken wohl gesonnener Jagdpächter finden.

Wanderer müssen bei einer legalen Strecke auch nicht mehr viele Äste und Baumstämme auf die Trails räumen.

Gibt es Alternativen zur Rinne?

Wir müssen die Argumente nicht öffentlich im Forum suchen. Ich befürchte nur, dass es bei diesem einen Gespräch bleiben könnte.


----------



## iceCalt (31. März 2009)

Wäre es nicht ideal, auch denen ein Mountainbike zu zeigen und ggf. denen zur "Fahrprobe" zu stellen? Falls diese auch ernsthaft daran interessiert sind und die Erosion nicht durch die Monsterreifen unserer Bikes streng monoton vorrangetrieben wird.


----------



## TaxiTaxi (31. März 2009)

Hallo 
ich wollte mal fragen ob nicht einige lust hätten an diesem wochenende (5.4.09)
 mit zur rinne zu kommen  um sie wieder ein bißchen auf vordermann zu bringen und danach zu biken?
mfg


----------



## burning_bully (31. März 2009)

sehr gute idee


----------



## THEYO (1. April 2009)

wie es thomas schon angesprochen hat sollten diese strategieabsprachen nach möglichkeit nicht hier offen im forum stattfinden, sondern nach möglichkeit bei einem vorbereitungstreffen. thomas hat mich gebeten für dieses treffen eine lokation in darmstadt für den freitag vor dem eigentlichen termin zu suchen. das wäre dann der 10. april. natürlich wollen wir bei diesem vorbereitungstreffen auch all jenen eine möglichkeit geben sich zu äußern, die beim treffen mit dem geopark nicht anwesend sein könnten. um eine geeignete location auswählen zu können möchte ich jeden, der vor hat beí diesem vorbereitungstreffen zu erscheinen, bitten sich hier kurz zu melden. das treffen wird vermutlich am frühen abend stattfinden. 
also, wer dabei ist bitte melden!
grüße
jo


und by the way:
sich hier übers forum zu "aufräumaktionen" an der rinne zu verabreden ist weder der sache dienlich noch sonderlich schlau. wenn euch die behörden, die hier garantiert  mitlesen,  vor ort beim bauen erwischen, dann kann das ganz empfindliche geldstrafen hageln.


----------



## Ric-O (1. April 2009)

TaxiTaxi schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich wollte mal fragen ob nicht einige lust hätten an diesem wochenende (5.4.09)
> mit zur rinne zu kommen  um sie wieder ein bißchen auf vordermann zu bringen und danach zu biken?
> mfg




postetst doch bitte noch:

- Vor- und Nachname
- Geburtsdatum
- Personalausweisnummer
- die genaue Uhrzeit wann das Bauvorhaben startet

...und sei pünktlich.


----------



## LionelCSG (1. April 2009)

MunterRunter schrieb:


> Stellst du die Fotos noch ins Forum? oder haste das schon und ich bin zu blöd sie zu finden?



Ja gerne, hier die Fotos: --> *Frankenstein-Rinne wurde plattgemacht*
Ist jetzt zwar nicht mehr so aktuell, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass es schonmal eine Menge bringt, auf diese Willkür und Sinnlosigkeit aufmerksam zu machen. Das ist der Grund, warum ich die Bilder auch bei uns nochmal gepostet hatte (ein paar Seiten früher gab es hier ja schon Fotos). Was da gemacht wird, stinkt doch zum Himmel und deshalb finde ich es gut, wenn bisher eher unbeteiligte Leute nicht blos die verzerrte Berichterstattung der Lokalpresse mitbekommen.


----------



## X-Präsi (1. April 2009)

*EILT sehr! 

Hallo Leutz,

ich brauch für nen Artikel in dem MR Magazin dringend ein Foto von den Baumfällarbeiten / Sperrungen der Rinne. Wer kann mir da bitte ganz schnell zwei unbehandelte Fotos zumailen an kleinjohann et dimb.de?

Sollten nicht so dunkel sein, so dass man die auch noch drucken kann. Und bitte nicht mehr als 8 MB je Mail. Sonst streikt wieder unser Mailhoster.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (1. April 2009)

Schau mal in den Post von LionelCSG er hat recht gute Bilder gemacht!

Hohe Auflösung stellt er dir bestimmt zur verfügung.

Ich komme erst heute Abend zum Biken, da ist es leider schon zu dunkel für Fotos.

Ray

P.S.:
Habe paar Bilder (leider nur mit handy gemacht) von der Südseite des Fränkis bekommen:


----------



## LionelCSG (1. April 2009)

Wenn die Bilder von der Frankenstein-Rinne Dir weiterhelfen, kann ich sie Dir gerne in hoher Auflösung zuschicken. Ich habe auch nicht alle Fotos gepostet, die ich mit der Kamera geschossen hatte - könnte also gerne nochmal nachgucken, ob was brauchbares dabei ist. Bei Interese kannst Du mich gerne unter kontakt ät mountainbike-touren.net anmailen. Aber Deine Bilder, Ray, sind auch nicht schlecht finde ich. Besonders das untere.


----------



## justStoked (3. April 2009)

war heute da, hatte nichts gewusst davon und weiß nicht was ich sagen soll, ist einfach nur unglaublich. was nun? wiederaufbau? oder finger weg lassen? ein wort und ich steh mit beil und spaten im wald.


----------



## X-Präsi (3. April 2009)

LionelCSG schrieb:


> Wenn die Bilder von der Frankenstein-Rinne Dir weiterhelfen, kann ich sie Dir gerne in hoher Auflösung zuschicken. Ich habe auch nicht alle Fotos gepostet, die ich mit der Kamera geschossen hatte - könnte also gerne nochmal nachgucken, ob was brauchbares dabei ist. Bei Interese kannst Du mich gerne unter kontakt ät mountainbike-touren.net anmailen. Aber Deine Bilder, Ray, sind auch nicht schlecht finde ich. Besonders das untere.




Bilder sind beim MRM schon angekommen. Die haben sich nicht mehr gemuckst, also scheint es zu passen.


----------



## burning_bully (4. April 2009)

Vorsicht!!! Es wird patrouiliert!!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. April 2009)

burning_bully schrieb:


> Vorsicht!!! Es wird patrouiliert!!!


Oh Mann, die Schergen haben wohl echt nix besseres zu tun, oder? Dreckspolizeistaat.


----------



## X-Präsi (4. April 2009)

burning_bully schrieb:


> Vorsicht!!! Es wird patrouiliert!!!



Wer? Polizei? Forstamt?


----------



## Hopi (4. April 2009)

eigentlich müsste man sich dort in den Wald setzen (ohne Räder) und die Jungs auslachen


----------



## burning_bully (5. April 2009)

so wie sich das angehört hat, hat das forstamt die "jäger" dazu aufgerufen...ich warte nur drauf das mir irgendwann mal die kugeln um die ohren fliegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (5. April 2009)

naja, wenn die jäger das mit sich machen lassen... der polizei ist die sache ja scheinbar zu doof. die jäger sollten ein wenig aufpassen, dass sie von der schlechten presse des herrn müller nicht auch noch was abbekommen.


----------



## burning_bully (5. April 2009)

die stehen voll hinter ihm, haben aber keine eigene meinung und sich noch in keiner weise über die dinge die herr müller von sich gibt gedanken gemacht...deshalb ist auch der jäger der uns angehalten hat, schnell wieder weiter, weil ihm keine argumente mehr eingefallen sind...


----------



## Ric-O (5. April 2009)

burning_bully schrieb:


> ...ich warte nur drauf das mir irgendwann mal die kugeln um die ohren fliegen...



Dann fährt man wohl besser mit kugelsicherer Weste als mit nem Safetyjacket.


----------



## burning_bully (5. April 2009)

:d


----------



## Physioterrorist (5. April 2009)

Bin zwar kein Downhiller,gehöre mehr zur Marathonfraktion und kenne auch die Rinne nicht,aber wenn man die Bilder von LionelCSG sieht,kann einem nur das Kotzen kommen und man kann denken ok, ab 5.45 Uhr wird zurückgeschossen.Bloß würde das nichts am Problem ändern,eher die Situation verschärfen.Hier geht's anscheinend nur noch um Demonstration von Macht und Stärke und nicht mehr um die eigentliche Sache.So sieht's also aus,wenn der Bock der Gärtner ist. Wobei die Rinne kein Einzelfall ist. In Jena gibt es ähnliche Probleme mit der Horizontale.
Hier ist Deeskalation angesagt.Möchte ja gerne mal wissen, wie viele Biker nen Berg runter fahren können, bis sie so einen Schaden anrichten wie nur ein Harvester in 5 min.Jeder Mountainbiker ist doch daran interessiert,dass der Wald und die Strecke, genau wie jeder andere nach Sauerstoff schnappende Großstadtschrittmacherpatient auch, erhalten und geschützt bleibt.Ich hab jedenfalls keine Lust,irgendwann nur noch ne Halde runter zu fahren.So gesehen sind wir doch die besseren Naturfreunde.Man sollte auch mal bedenken,dass Biker ein nicht unerheblicher Wirtschaftsfaktor sind.Die Ösis sind da schon längst drauf gekommen.
Wäre vielleicht außerdem sehr hilfreich,wenn nicht unbedingt aus jedem kleinen Hügel 'n wilder Northshorepark mit Erdarbeiten wie 33 beim Autobahnbau wird. Macht die Augen auf,es gibt überall Hindernisse,Drops und Abfahrten,die man ordentlich runter kacheln kann ohne gleich den ganzen Wald umzugraben. 
Also immer schön 'klingeln',wenn Rotsocken vor euch sind, immer ein freundliches Hallo auf den Lippen,trinkt euer isotonisches Feierabendgetränk in der Ausflugsgaststätte eurer Wahl und die leeren Trinkpäckchen gehören natürlich auch nicht in den Wald. 

In diesem Sinne
Mountainbiker aller Länder vereinigt euch und nur gemeinsam sind wir stark!


----------



## THEYO (5. April 2009)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne
> Mountainbiker aller Länder vereinigt euch und nur gemeinsam sind wir stark!



genau das.

und immer schön briefchen an den jeweiligen landtagsabgeordneten schreiben, damit die wissen was sache ist und sich nicht an die propaganda gewisser grünjacken halten müssen. ich hab das gefühl das ganze (also nicht nur die rinne, das "bikerproblem" an sich) bekommt in nicht allzu ferner zukunft eine relativ große politische bedeutung.

grüße
jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burning_bully (6. April 2009)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Ich hab jedenfalls keine Lust,irgendwann nur noch ne Halde runter zu fahren.So gesehen sind wir doch die besseren Naturfreunde.


 
genau diesen vorschlag musste ich mir auch anhören


----------



## LiteHill 201 (6. April 2009)

Hi, habt Ihr die Bilder?!

Wenn nicht, ich habe Urlaub und könnte helfen!

Nochwas in eigener Sache: Mir wurde letzte Woche mein Liteville 301 XXl aus dem Keller geklaut, vielleicht taucht ja irgendwo ein Angebot auf...

Näheres im Liteville Fred!


----------



## frankweber (6. April 2009)

Ein riesen Mist ist das mit der geliebten Rinne.

und der beiläufige Nebeneffekt ist, daß die einschlägigen Strecken am Feldberg ( Teufelsqartier > Fuchstanz etc. ) nun Sonntags so überlastet sind, daß sich auf dem Wanderweg schon Diskussionsgruppen mit debattierwütigen Wanderern bilden.

..........gestern stand einer mit Hund im Trail und versuchte die Fahrer dort zum Anhalten zu bewegen.............

Wir kamen auf dem Weg zum Fuchstanz dort vorbei wo die Strecke den Tilmannsweg kreuzt. 
Dort war so viel Traffic gestern, daß der Tilmannsweg richtig beschädigt wurde.

Da hat das Forstamt Darmstadt ganze Arbeit geleistet und das Problem verlagert. 
Eine Frage der Zeit wann es dann am Feldberg vollends eskaliert und zu gleichen Aktionen der Behörden etc kommt.

Glaube es wird höchste Eisenbahn, daß was Legales realisiert wird .

Freerider und Downhiller haben ja nicht allzuviele Möglichkeiten vor Ort Ihr Training zu absolvieren.
Es ist eine wirklich schwierige Situation und es wird durch die Kanalisierung wegen der geschlossenen Rinne am Feldberg wirklich immer schwieriger werden; sollte irgenein Hund oder gar ein Wanderer persönlichen Schaden nehmen habe wir den Super Gau


----------



## X-Präsi (6. April 2009)

LiteHill 201 schrieb:


> Hi, habt Ihr die Bilder?!
> 
> Wenn nicht, ich habe Urlaub und könnte helfen!
> 
> ...



Hi LiteHill,

bitter mit Deinem Rad 

Die Fotos habe ich bekommen und sind schon bei der MR. Deine Hilfe ist aber dennoch herzlich willkommen. Kannst ja mal ne Mail an kleinjohann et dimb.de schicken. Dann schauen wir mal, wie Du Dich einbringen  kannst.


----------



## aradriel (6. April 2009)

burning_bully schrieb:


> so wie sich das angehört hat, hat das forstamt die "jäger" dazu aufgerufen...ich warte nur drauf das mir irgendwann mal die kugeln um die ohren fliegen.



Was für Jäger? Die Jagdpächter?
Ein Jagdpächter hat im Wald in etwa soviel zu melden wie ich! Nämlich nüscht. Wenn das Forstamt meint, dass man hier Wachmannschaften durch den Wald schicken muss, dann sollen sie doch bitte dafür auch Leute mit entsprechenden Befugnissen aussenden. Sprich Förster,Polizei meinetwegen auch wen vom Ordnungsamt. 
Waren die Jäger wenigstens bewaffnet?


----------



## burning_bully (6. April 2009)

ja es war ein jagdpächter, ob er eine waffe im auto hatte weis ich nicht ;-)
er meinte nur das sie gegebenfalls die polizei rufen um die identität der biker zu klären.
beim ersten mal gebe es eine verwarnung und beim zweiten mal wirds dann teuer, meinte der jagdpächter.


----------



## iceCalt (6. April 2009)

@burnign bully: Ignorierst du meine Nachrichten vollkommen? ;s



Wird es nun saisonellen Abschuss auf Biker bald geben?

Auch wäre es förderlich, wenn die verantwortlichen Leute mit ihren "geschändeten" Wald Wege ausweisen würde, damit zumindest Wander wissen, dass diese Acht geben sollen und keinen hirnverschmolzenen Quark von sich geben..


----------



## burning_bully (6. April 2009)

iceCalt schrieb:


> @burnign bully: Ignorierst du meine Nachrichten vollkommen? ;s


 

welche nachrichten?


----------



## iceCalt (6. April 2009)

Über's Forum die PN und über icq :d


----------



## dmjoker (6. April 2009)

burning_bully schrieb:


> er meinte nur das sie gegebenfalls die polizei rufen um die identität der biker zu klären.



Naja bis die Polizei da ist, bin ich in Eberstadt Mitte...
Der Jagdpächter darf dich nicht festhalten oder an der Weiterfahrt hindern - wichtig ist, dass man, falls es zu einer Konfrontation kommt, nicht alleine "vor Ort" ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (6. April 2009)

burning_bully schrieb:


> ja es war ein jagdpächter, ob er eine waffe im auto hatte weis ich nicht ;-)
> er meinte nur das sie gegebenfalls die polizei rufen um die identität der biker zu klären.
> beim ersten mal gebe es eine verwarnung und beim zweiten mal wirds dann teuer, meinte der jagdpächter.


Mein Gott wie arm... ist ja offensichtlich, dass das nur leere Drohgebarden sind und damit nicht mehr als heiße Luft! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ich würde das Spannungsverhältnis momentan zwar nicht überreizen (im Klartext: den Bereich der Rinne strikt meiden), aber von solchen Aktionen sollte man sich auch nicht einschüchtern lassen und das würde ich den Leuten auch (freundlich aber bestimmt) deutlich machen, wenn sie auf diese Weise daherkommen!


----------



## burning_bully (7. April 2009)

iceCalt schrieb:


> Über's Forum die PN und über icq :d


 
ah!!!!! da schaue ich nie nach und bei icq werde ich nur zugemüllt deshalb wird jeder den ich nicht kenne ignoriert 

...aber ja der bin ich


----------



## burning_bully (7. April 2009)

gibt es hier vielleicht irgendjemanden der ahnung von juristerei hat???
mich würde es wirklich mal interessieren ob das wirklich nur heiße luft ist oder ob man da wirklich arm werden kann wenn die einen dort erwischen.


----------



## Ric-O (7. April 2009)

Also die Info die ich von nem Kollegen hab:

Es kommt darauf an WOBEI man erwischt wird. Wirklich teuer kann es beim ersten Mal nur beim Schaufeln oder anderen "Arbeiten" werden.

Wenn man zum ersten mal mit den Bike beim Fahren erwischt wird kann das entweder von einer mÃ¼ndliche Verwarnung bis maximal zu einem BuÃgeld reichen. Die HÃ¶he liegt dann irgendwo zwischen 10-45â¬.
Wenn man allerdings mehrfach erwischt werden sollte kann es schon auch teurer werden, da dann von einer absichtlichen Missachtung ausgegangen werden kann.

Beispiel: Du fÃ¤hrst mal 15kmh zu schnell mit dem Auto, dann zahlst du 20â¬.
Wenn du aber alle 3 Tage mit 15kmh erwischt wirst, dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass du es quasi absichtlich machst und du verlierst den FÃ¼hrerschein.

Deswegen sind laut meinem Kollegen die 5000â¬ zwar theoretisch mÃ¶glich, aber du mÃ¼sstest dazu eben auch MEHRMALS erwischt werden. 
Die BuÃgelder wÃ¼rden dann aber auch nach und nach ansteigen und nicht von 25â¬ auf 5000â¬ springen.

Ausserdem kannst du gegen jedes BuÃgeld auch "Einspruch" einlegen, falls es hÃ¶her als Ã¼blich ausfÃ¤llt.


----------



## X-Präsi (7. April 2009)

burning_bully schrieb:


> gibt es hier vielleicht irgendjemanden der ahnung von juristerei hat???



Naja - ein bissl kennen wir uns da schon aus. 

Der JagdpÃ¤chter hat keine polizeilichen Befugnisse. Er darf nur "Jedermannrecht" ausÃ¼ben. Dazu gehÃ¶rt nicht, dass er jemanden wegen einer Ordnungswidrigkeit festhalten darf, bis die Polizei da ist. 

Das mÃ¼sste der JÃ¤ger sein, der schon einige Male auf Biker losgegangen ist. 

Lasst Euch einfach auf gar nichts ein mit ihm und zieht von dannen ohne Theater, Aggression oder sonstwas.

Wegen des Verstosses gegen das Landeswaldgesetz kann jeder belangt werden, der alleine schon abseits eines der Wege fÃ¤hrt. Beim ersten Mal wird es vermutlich noch mit einer mÃ¼ndlichen Verwarnung abgehen. Beim zweiten Mal gibts dann ein BuÃgeld, das aber vermutlich nicht den ganzen mÃ¶glichen Rahmen ausschÃ¶pfen wird. Beim dritten Mal kanns dann aber teuerer werden (theoretisch bis 5.000 â¬ mÃ¶glich). 
Wird man beim Schaufeln erwischt, kann es sein, dass die "Verwarnungsstufe" gleich Ã¼bersprungen wird.

Wie hoch das jeweilige BuÃgeld ausfallen wird, kann niemand vorhersagen, da hier den BehÃ¶rden gewisse SpielrÃ¤ume eingerÃ¤umt wurden.  Deswegen werde ich mich hÃ¼ten, hier zu sagen, wieviel es bei jeder Eskalationsstufe konkret sein kÃ¶nnte.

Insgesamt wÃ¤re es einfach das sinnvollste, jeden Ãrger zu vermeiden und sich vor allem nicht provozieren zu lassen. Solche SchÃ¼sse gehen alle nach hinten los! Die anderen sind die Aggressiven, nicht wir Biker. Auch oder besser gerade weil wir stÃ¤rker und die Guten sind


----------



## burning_bully (7. April 2009)

das problem ist halt nur das die rennsaison bald losgeht und irgendwo muss man halt trainieren, ich habe nicht die zeitlichen und finnziellen möglichkeiten jedes mal hunderte kilometer weit mit dem auto zu fahren um mich mal auf mein bike zu setzen, ausserdem haben die meisten parks leider noch zu :-(  ein teufelskreis


----------



## X-Präsi (7. April 2009)

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen - mir gehts in erster Linie darum, dass es keine Eskalation mit dem lieben Jäger gibt.


----------



## iceCalt (7. April 2009)

Dieses Jedermannsrecht gilt doch nur in Skandinavien?


----------



## Ric-O (7. April 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Wie hoch das jeweilige Bußgeld ausfallen wird, kann niemand vorhersagen, da hier den Behörden gewisse Spielräume eingeräumt wurden.  Deswegen werde ich mich hüten, hier zu sagen, wieviel es bei jeder Eskalationsstufe konkret sein könnte.




Ja hab ich vergessen anzumerken, meine Zahlen sind natürlich nur Beispielhaft und nichts verbindliches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. April 2009)

iceCalt schrieb:


> Dieses Jedermannsrecht gilt doch nur in Skandinavien?


Nicht alles was in Wikipedia steht ist auch korrekt und vollständig.


----------



## iRider (7. April 2009)

burning_bully schrieb:


> das problem ist halt nur das die rennsaison bald losgeht und irgendwo muss man halt trainieren, ich habe nicht die zeitlichen und finnziellen möglichkeiten jedes mal hunderte kilometer weit mit dem auto zu fahren um mich mal auf mein bike zu setzen, ausserdem haben die meisten parks leider noch zu :-(  ein teufelskreis



Bolz halt Kondition mit dem Rennrad, geh normale Trails mit dem XC-er fahren und dann gibt es immer noch Dirt Jumps. 
Und falls Du Deine Rennen nicht gewinnst kannst Du Dich immer mit schlechten Trainingsmöglichkeiten rausreden. 
Ich würde auf keinen Fall auf Teufel-komm-raus dort fahren gehen um ein vermeindliches Training zu bekommen wenn das der Sache nur schadet.


----------



## burning_bully (8. April 2009)

wer bist du eigentlich???


----------



## Khakiflame (8. April 2009)

vielleicht sollten wir uns hier ein beispiel nehmen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=390615&highlight=bombenkrater+demo

irgendwann ist einfach mal wieder der zeitpunkt für mistgabeln und fackeln gekommen


----------



## richtig (8. April 2009)

Auf meinem Transparent wird stehen:
Freie Fahrt für freie Bürger! Nieder mit dem Forstdiktat!


----------



## THEYO (8. April 2009)

abwarten was bei dem gespräch am 15.4. rauskommt. danach kann man immernoch demonstrieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrEmBo. (8. April 2009)

seh ich genauso! denn vll. fühlt hr. müller sich nach dem 15.4 endlich in der verpflichtung etwas zu tun! denn er wird mit seinen argumenten kaum gegen unsere ankommen, grade weil er sich das stärkste genommen hat:

"wir würden dem wurzelwerk schaden!"

an der strecke stehn kaum noch bäume und die wurzeln sind jetzt meißt von gefällten bäumen und wenn wir den wurzeln schaden warum darf er so dermaßen dem ganzen wald schaden, mit seinen maschienen???


----------



## mr-Lambo (8. April 2009)

Ein Problem bei der Sache ist, dass wir uns auch mal an die eigene Nase fassen müssen.
Der Wald ist eine Kulturlandschaft und Menschen wie Herr M. sind dafür verantwortlich. Wir dürfen u.a. auf naturbelassenen Wegen fahren.

Was machen wir: Wir bauen auf fremdem Grundbesitz Strecken, teilweise ohne zu Fragen.

Das es da Probleme gibt ist doch klar. 
Irgendwann geht es dann nur noch um Prinzip. Das ist wie bei einem Nachbarschaftsstreit.

Warum darf des was, was wir nicht dürfen... die Debatte ist müßig!

Wir müssen uns wie erwachsenen und vernünftige Menschen benehmen und daran mangelt es leider manchmal.


----------



## BrEmBo. (8. April 2009)

ja das stimmt genauso wie man hier immer wieder liest das welche an die rinne biken gehen wolln! lasst es doch einfach erstmal. geht doch sowieso nicht wege den bäumen, und wenn ihr erwicht werdet wird eine legalisierung immer unwahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Ric-O (8. April 2009)

Genausowenig führt grenzenloser Optimismus und absolutes Vertrauen in irgendwelche öffentlichen Organe zu irgendetwas.
Wenn ein Rennen ansteht und man trainiren muss helfen die "klugen Sprüche" von euch leider Niemandem weiter.
Ausser wenn man die "Vogelstrauß-Taktik" bevorzugt, dann kann man natürlich auch sein Bike im Keller lassen und auf die "Legalisierung" warten 


Fackeln und Mistgabeln  hrhrhr


----------



## X-Präsi (8. April 2009)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> vielleicht sollten wir uns hier ein beispiel nehmen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=390615&highlight=bombenkrater+demo
> 
> irgendwann ist einfach mal wieder der zeitpunkt für mistgabeln und fackeln gekommen



In München sind wir witziger Weise bereits einen Schritt weiter, denn dort hat das Gespräch mit dem Landratsamt bereits stattgefunden. Die Landrätin war gleich gesprächsbereit. Aber es ist klar geworden, dass man die Biker anscheinend immer noch für eine Randgruppehält. Und das werden wir mit unserer Großdemo widerlegen. 

Wie Theyo schon schrubte, müssen wir abwarten, wie das Gespräch am 15.04. ausgeht. Eine Demo in Darmstadt ist nicht ausgeschlossen. Aber wir können die Mistgabeln ja durch Transparente ersetzen. Statt der Fackeln wären Klingeln auch ganz nett. 
Damit könnten wir dann endlich mal die Dimension aufzeigen, die der Bikesport in der Region hat. 

Region ist übrigens ein wichtiger Ansatzpunkt: 
Ich hatte Kontakt mit einigen Parteivertretern, die immer wieder als Gegenargument anbringen wollen, wir hätten ja gar keine einheimischen Sportler. Und schon gar keine Jugendlichen. "Die Frankfurter können doch auch woanders fahren", habe ich da gelesen. 
Deswegen sollten wir auch mal ne Unterschriftenliste andenken, aus der das Alter und der Wohnort hervorgeht. Dann sehen die Herrschaften schwarz auf weiß, dass die eigene Jugend sehr wohl betroffen ist.


----------



## Hopi (8. April 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Region ist übrigens ein wichtiger Ansatzpunkt:
> Ich hatte Kontakt mit einigen Parteivertretern, die immer wieder als Gegenargument anbringen wollen, wir hätten ja gar keine einheimischen Sportler. Und schon gar keine Jugendlichen. "Die Frankfurter können doch auch woanders fahren", habe ich da gelesen.
> .



Genau  Und die Woff Leute und die Offenbacher haben nur Vereine gegründet weil ihnen langweilig war 

Die meisten von denen glauben wohl auch das Fussball das einzige ist was in Deutschland als Sport gelten darf.




Und Brembo hat recht, alle Leute die jetzt glauben sie müssten dort fahren wollen, torpedieren die Bemühungen für eine Lösung.


----------



## mr-Lambo (8. April 2009)

Man darf "überlegtes Handeln" nicht als Vogel-Strauss-Taktik titulieren. Das ist unfair allen Akteuren von Dimb und Woff, etc. gegenüber.

Mit einer Rambo-Taktik, outlaw-mäßig machen wozu man gerade Lust hat, sich einredet man müsse gerade in so einer Situation auf der Rinne trainieren, das führt dazu, dass am Ende dort noch ein Zaun steht.

Wir sind eindeutig am kürzeren Hebel und es hängt vom guten Willen der kommunalen und regionalen Schaltstellen ab, dass man uns überhaupt ernst nimmt. 

Es reichen nur ganz wenige schwarze Schafe und alle Bemühungen sind hinüber. Vermutlich interessiert es viele Leute gar nicht und daher hilft sich der Staat mit Sanktionen.

Was am Sonntag bei uns am Feldberg wieder geheizt wurde ist unbeschreiblich. Da waren Downhiller mit KFZ-Kennzeichen von sonstwo und sind quasi "enthirnt" zwischen all den Wanderern hindurchgesemmelt. Ich habe es selbst gesehen. Da müsse wir uns um unseren guten Ruf gar nicht mehr kümmern! Und ein Entgegenkommen dürfen wir dann auch nicht mehr erwarten.

Ein erster Schritt zum Erfolg wäre Einsicht zu zeigen und sich nicht wie kleine Kinder zu verhalten denen man das Spielzeug weggenommen hat.


----------



## burning_bully (8. April 2009)

das einzige argument was der jagdpächter mir gegenüber gebracht hat was ich verstehen würde, wenn es denn stimmt, war, dass es niemanden gibt der die verantwortung bei der legalisieung einer strecke übernehmen will... was ist da dran???


----------



## frankweber (8. April 2009)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Man darf "überlegtes Handeln" nicht als Vogel-Strauss-Taktik titulieren. Das ist unfair allen Akteuren von Dimb und Woff, etc. gegenüber.
> 
> Mit einer Rambo-Taktik, outlaw-mäßig machen wozu man gerade Lust hat, sich einredet man müsse gerade in so einer Situation auf der Rinne trainieren, das führt dazu, dass am Ende dort noch ein Zaun steht.
> 
> ...


 

Er hat Recht ..........und es reicht ein schwarzes Schaf, wenn Murpys Law in Kraft tritt.

Es war wirklich eine zu schöne Location, um diese in Zukunft gänzlich aufs Spiel zu setzen.

Naja und die Beobachtungen vom Feldberg etc. sind leider auch wahr.


----------



## wurstendbinder (8. April 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> ...
> Wegen des Verstosses gegen das Landeswaldgesetz kann jeder belangt werden, der alleine schon abseits eines der Wege fährt. ...



wie genau ist denn eigentlich "weg" definiert? ist ab sofort jeder ccler oder tourer, der mal n paar meter sinlgetrail am fränki fährt, mit einem bein im gefängnis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstendbinder (8. April 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz!
> 
> Ich habe soeben Post vom Geopark bekommen. Am *15.04. 10 Uhr*, werden wir endlich einen "Runden Tisch" mit Forstamt, Naturschutz, Odenwaldklub und Geopark haben, die Sichtweisen austauschen und Lösungsansätze diskutieren!
> 
> ...



ich hab' das heute erst gelesen, vermutlich seid ihr schon genug leute. aber ich wäre auch bereit, dabei zu sein.

auf jeden fall schon mal viel erfolg für nächste woche 

cheers,
greg


----------



## THEYO (8. April 2009)

wurstendbinder schrieb:


> wie genau ist denn eigentlich "weg" definiert? ist ab sofort jeder ccler oder tourer, der mal n paar meter sinlgetrail am fränki fährt, mit einem bein im gefängnis?



genau das bedeutet das in letzter konsequenz.

@burning bully:
für die lösung der haftungsfrage gibt es verschiedene lösungsansätze, je nachdem in welcher art und weise eine legale strecke aufgezogen wird. eine legale strecke wäre dann eine sportstätte wie ein fussballplatz eben auch und aufm fussballplatz ist man wenn man im verein spielt versichert. 


grüße
jo


----------



## mr-Lambo (9. April 2009)

Viel! Das gleiche habe ich auch gehört. Stell Dir vor Du hast Grundbesitz und duldest eine inoffizielle Strecke. Es passiert etwas und Du wirst dafür belangt. Es gibt da sicherlich die absurdesten Gerichtsurteile.

Bei den Mörftown-Jungs in Wernertanne sind Warnschilder der Stadt angebracht. Ich frage mich, ob so etwas rein rechtlich reicht, um aus der Verantwortung für Haftung uxw. genommen zu werden. Evtl. kann man sich als "Betreiber" auch versichern? Evtl. eine Frage die für den 15.4. geklärt werden sollte.

Eine nicht zu unterschätzende Sache ist, dass so eine Legalisierung Arbeit bereitet. Und der gemeine Beamte ist nicht gerade berühmt für seine große Arbeitsmoral. Da muss schon einer da sein, der sich für so etwas einsetzt. Ansonsten kann man so eine Angelegenheit von amtswegen auch ganz bequem auf dem Bürostuhl aussitzen.


----------



## THEYO (9. April 2009)

in mörfelden ist die jugendhilfe der stadt betreiber des bikeparks und haftet damit auch. die haben aber warscheinlich wie für skateparks, halfpipes oder ähnliches (die sie auch betreiben) eine versicherung.
diese lösung hat den vorteil, dass eine nutzung der strecke nicht an eine vereinsmitgliedschaft oder eintrittsgebühren gebunden ist, bedingt aber, dass eine offizielle einrichtung gefunden werden muss, die die versicherung mittels spenden, fördergelder, etc. bezahlen kann und will.
darüberhinaus gibt es noch sehr viele weitere möglichkeiten, wer als haftungsnehmer in frage kommt. im moment geht es allerdings gar nicht um die haftungsfrage, sondern darum, ob es prinzipiell an der Rinne weiter geht, was in dieser Form, unberührt von der haftungsfrage, vom forstamt abgelehnt wird. über die haftung kann man reden, wenn ein grundsätzliches interesse an der einrichtung einer strecke besteht!


----------



## burning_bully (9. April 2009)

aber genau die sache der haftung scheint dem forstamt probleme zu bereiten...so wie sich das für mich angehört hat, denken die sich, "die jungs bekommen das mit der haftung eh nicht hin also warum sollen wir uns weiter gedanken machen"
ich glaube die sache mit haftung und versicherung ist gerade weil wir hier in deutschlanf sind ein ganz großes ding...
ich kenne mich mit vereinen und versicherungen nicht wirklich aus, ich wollte nur erzählen was der jagdpächter zu mir gemeint hat... so weiss man besser was auf einen zu kommt.


----------



## THEYO (9. April 2009)

ich glaube, wir sind relativ gut vorbereitet auf das gespräch mit den behörden nächste woche. an konzeptlosigkeit unsererseits wird die sache auf jeden fall schon mal nicht scheitern!


----------



## burning_bully (9. April 2009)

das hört sich gut an, ich bin gespannt!!!!
wäre echt gerne dabei gewesen...nur wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe gehts morgen in den schnee....ich wünsche aber auf jeden fall viel glück und viel erfolg!!!!!!!


----------



## X-Präsi (9. April 2009)

Zu Haftungsfragen:

wir haben auf alle Haftungs- und Versicherungsfragen die passende Antwort. Erprobt und bewährt. Die Argumentation des Forstamtes zieht also schon mal nicht. 

Denke, dass wir für Mittwoch bestens gewappnet sind. Alles wird gut 

Und wer mal nachlesen möchte, wie das mit der Haftung etc. funzt:

http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option...41&PHPSESSID=a227cc8f49c00d5a2aac56072853b09c

einfach unten am Ende den Leitfaden downloaden. Da stehts simpel erklärt drin.


----------



## splatternick (10. April 2009)

Was ich eben gerade im Wald erlebt habe (kurz unterhalb der Rinne, beim Bergauffahren auf einem kleinen Weg, wohlgemerkt, war mit einem Allmountainbike und zwei weiteren Bikern unterwegs) hat mich echt kurz um meine gute Laune gebracht. Kommen ca. 6 Feirertagsspaziergänger entgegen, und gucken ziemlich blöd aus der Wäsche als sie uns sehen, und die eine meint: "Das ist doch verboten!" Dank der negativen Berichterstattung in den Medien denken jetzt also die durchschnittlichen Waldbesucher, die so alle 3 Monate mal den Weg weg vom Fernseher finden, wir seien im Wald komplett "verboten", Stichwort "illegaler MTBler". Echt zum K****n. 
Hab leider keine Zeit am 15.4. wg. Nachtdienst, ansonsten wäre ich auch gern mitgekommen.
Als Argumente, wenn sie noch nicht auf der Liste stehen, würde ich auf jeden Fall auch die Kanalisierung der Tourenbiker und CC-ler sehen, die die Rinne auch gern genutzt haben, und das sind eben nicht nur eine paar DH-Kids ohne Auto sondern eine Menge Leute aus allen Schichten und Alterklassen. Wir sind wirklich so viele mittlerweile, man kann uns einfach nicht mehr ausschließen, bloß weil in den entscheidenden Positionen noch das alte Volk sitzt, das "sein" Wandererterritoir gegen uns mit falschen Besitzansprüchen verteidigen will.

Nick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (10. April 2009)

splatternick schrieb:


> Als Argumente, wenn sie noch nicht auf der Liste stehen, würde ich auf jeden Fall auch die Kanalisierung der Tourenbiker und CC-ler sehen, die die Rinne auch gern genutzt haben, und das sind eben nicht nur eine paar DH-Kids ohne Auto sondern eine Menge Leute aus allen Schichten und Alterklassen. Wir sind wirklich so viele mittlerweile, man kann uns einfach nicht mehr ausschließen, bloß weil in den entscheidenden Positionen noch das alte Volk sitzt, das "sein" Wandererterritoir gegen uns mit falschen Besitzansprüchen verteidigen will.
> 
> Nick



Argument haben wir auf der Liste. Ne flowige Trailabfahrt macht jedem Spaß und entzerrt die Situation im dicken Trubel am Frankie.

Sollte das Gespräch am 15.04. absolut nicht nach unseren Vorstellungen verlaufen, werden wir zu drastischeren Maßnahmen greifen. Aber alles ganz legal natürlich. Dennoch wirkungsvoll.


Dass die Normalbürger nicht unterscheiden zwischen den verschiedenen Bike-Aktivitäten wundert mich nicht. Alle über einen Kamm... Vielen Dank ans Forstamt für die tolle Öffentlichkeitsarbeit!


----------



## wurstendbinder (10. April 2009)

splatternick schrieb:


> Was ich eben gerade im Wald erlebt habe (kurz unterhalb der Rinne, beim Bergauffahren auf einem kleinen Weg, wohlgemerkt, war mit einem Allmountainbike und zwei weiteren Bikern unterwegs) hat mich echt kurz um meine gute Laune gebracht. Kommen ca. 6 Feirertagsspaziergänger entgegen, und gucken ziemlich blöd aus der Wäsche als sie uns sehen, und die eine meint: "Das ist doch verboten!" Dank der negativen Berichterstattung in den Medien denken jetzt also die durchschnittlichen Waldbesucher, die so alle 3 Monate mal den Weg weg vom Fernseher finden, wir seien im Wald komplett "verboten", Stichwort "illegaler MTBler". Echt zum K****n.
> Hab leider keine Zeit am 15.4. wg. Nachtdienst, ansonsten wäre ich auch gern mitgekommen.
> Als Argumente, wenn sie noch nicht auf der Liste stehen, würde ich auf jeden Fall auch die Kanalisierung der Tourenbiker und CC-ler sehen, die die Rinne auch gern genutzt haben, und das sind eben nicht nur eine paar DH-Kids ohne Auto sondern eine Menge Leute aus allen Schichten und Alterklassen. Wir sind wirklich so viele mittlerweile, man kann uns einfach nicht mehr ausschließen, bloß weil in den entscheidenden Positionen noch das alte Volk sitzt, das "sein" Wandererterritoir gegen uns mit falschen Besitzansprüchen verteidigen will.
> 
> Nick



ganz unabhängig davon, dass du absolut recht hast, ist es sicherlich besser, an sonnigen sonn- und feiertagen "wanderparkplatz-hotspots" wie die burg während der hauptverkehrszeit (schätze mal so 14-18h) zu meiden.
das problem, dass für außenstehende downhiller und geübte ccler nicht auseinanderzuhalten sind, sehe ich übrigens auch. man gucke sich nur mal bild und bildunterschrift in der FR an: klick

tschö,
greg


----------



## X-Präsi (10. April 2009)

wurstendbinder schrieb:


> . man gucke sich nur mal bild und bildunterschrift in der FR an: klick
> 
> tschö,
> greg



ist das geil


----------



## DHVEF (11. April 2009)

bei sowas könnte ich nur heulen und das auch noch von einer großen Zeitung.


----------



## Greasy Pete (11. April 2009)

Hallo,

wollte mal was aus meiner Sicht sagen.

Ich wohne in Eberstadt und fahre schon seit den 80er Jahren Mountainbike am Frankenstein. Ich bin die "Rinne" schon mit meinem Breezer Hardtail in den 90ern runtergefahren und habe den Frankenstein immer als eine Art "Hausberg" empfunden. Ich bin kein Downhiller und ich habe das immer mit gemischten Gefühlen gesehen, dass dort im Wald "gebaut" wurde. Mein Sohn kommt jetzt in das Alter wo er auch anfängt mit mir Mountainbike zu fahren. Frankenstein aus eigener Kraft macht ihm viel Spass. 

Ich finde es schade, dass ich nicht mehr diesen Weg benutzen darf, mit meinem Sohn da runter zu fahren, dort wo ich schon seit vielen Jahren fahre. Sicher, in den letzten Jahren musste man Umwege in Kauf nehmen, da dort auch in der "alten" Rinne teilweise kein fahren möglich war.

Letztendlich ist das alles kein Problem, da wir unsere Touren jetzt Richtung Ober-Beerbach ausdehnen und es gibt ja viele schöne Singletrails Richtung Seeheim und weiter die Bergstrasse runter, aber sehr traurig macht mich das Verbot schon.

Trotzdem, oder gerade darum, hätte ich als Eberstädter gerne den Hang unter der Burg zum normalen Mountainbiken weiter genutzt. Das geht nun nicht mehr und ist verboten.

Es kotzt mich wirklich an, dass nun alles kaputt ist und in Scherben liegt.

Von dem Gespräch am 15. mit der Geopark-Gruppe erwarte ich mir GARNICHTS ausser Frustrationen. Ich hatte mit dem Geopark in den letzten Wochen wegen einer anderen Geschichte viel zu tun gehabt und kann mir genau vorstellen welche Meinung dort aufgetragen wird. Es werden sicher NICHT die Interessen der Biker vertreten. Ich drücke euch aber feste die Daumen.

Schade und traurig.

Peter


----------



## rayc (11. April 2009)

Das ist ja ein Sonntagsfahrer 
Ein echter Biker würde einen Helm tragen 
Wahrscheinlich hat der Presse-Fritze sich selbst aufs Rad gesetzt, da kein echter Biker zu greifen war. 
Wurde dieses Bild in Zusammenhang mit der Rinne verwendet?
Der Fuchstanz liegt im Taunus und die Rinne im Odenwald. 

@Präsi:
Die Idee, mit der Unterschriftenaktion finde ich gut.
Auch Berufsstand, Alter zu erfassen ist keine schlechte Idee. 

Von den 1039 Mitgliedern der Melibokus-Bikern (im allgemeinen Tourenfahrer) haben 348 ein Geburtsdatum angegeben, falls du statistische Daten über die Altersstruktur brauchst sage Bescheid.
Unser ältestes Mitglied (mit angegeben Alter)  ist 1944 geboren!
Das typische Alter liegt im Mittel um 35.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MunterRunter (14. April 2009)

An alle Helden, die sich morgen dem Gespräch stellen:

*Viel Glück Leute!*


----------



## trektrailer (14. April 2009)

kennt hier jemand die Downhill-strecke am Böllenfalltor.
ich war heute ziemlich geschockt als ich dort vorbeigefahren bin.
gestern erst bin ich dort noch gefahren und als ich heute wieder da war waren nur noch ein paar Baumstämme zu sehen die darauf hindeuteten dass dort mal eine Strecke war.
ich weiß dass die Strecke nicht ofiziel angemeldet war aber es war eine der letzten hier in der Umgebung. ich bin echt langsam am verzweifeln


----------



## richtig (14. April 2009)

trektrailer schrieb:


> kennt hier jemand die Downhill-strecke am Böllenfalltor.
> ich war heute ziemlich geschockt als ich dort vorbeigefahren bin.
> gestern erst bin ich dort noch gefahren und als ich heute wieder da war waren nur noch ein paar Baumstämme zu sehen die darauf hindeuteten dass dort mal eine Strecke war.
> ich weiß dass die Strecke nicht ofiziel angemeldet war aber es war eine der letzten hier in der Umgebung. ich bin echt langsam am verzweifeln



... Herr M. will wahrscheinlich für das Gespräch morgen die Birne frei haben


----------



## iRider (15. April 2009)

Scheint wohl so als ob DH "out" und Timbersport "in" ist. Und nach den letzten Entwicklungen zu urteilen ist Timbersport im Wald auch legal.  Tauscht wer ein gebrauchtes DH Bike gegen eine Stihl mit 2 m Blatt? Ich wechsel den Sport! Danke Herr Müller!


----------



## rayc (15. April 2009)

trektrailer schrieb:


> kennt hier jemand die Downhill-strecke am Böllenfalltor.



????
Was verstehst du unter DH-Strecke?
Zwischen einer DH-Strecke und einer normalen Abfahrt gibt es doch paar Unterschiede, auch wenn diese anspruchsvoll ist.
Meinst du die kleine Abfahrt, mit einen kleinen Sprung, Richtung Parkplatz Bölle?

Ich bin gespannt wie sich die Achse Forst-OWK-Geopark heute verhält.

Ray


----------



## trektrailer (15. April 2009)

ja die strecke ist ziemlich direckt am Parkplatz am Bölle.
und mit etwa 5 anliegern und 3-4 doubles (2-3m) und mehreren kleinen Sprüngen ist sie nicht eine sehr große strecke aber ich fand sie ziemlich in ordnung.
außerdem wurd da ja noch die ganze zeit weitergebaut


----------



## Khakiflame (15. April 2009)

> außerdem wurd da ja noch die ganze zeit weitergebaut



dann weist du auch warum die strecke nun nicht mehr ist...leider war ganz nett das streckchen


----------



## aradriel (15. April 2009)

Gestern auf dem Felsberg ist mir die Lösung eingefallen. Man holt sich so einen Schein vom Forstamt damit man zum Privatbedarf im Wald Holz schlagen darf.
Dann dürfen wir mit Kombis und Anhänger bis in die letzte Winkel eines NSG fahren, dürfen dann dort Stämme so anordnen dass wir jede Jenga Runde haushoch gewinnen (am besten noch schön mit PVC verpacken) und werden wahrscheinlich vom Förster noch auf ein Bier eingeladen, immerhin zahlen wir ja nen zwanni für die 5 Scheite Holz....


----------



## darkrider23 (15. April 2009)

Die Strecke am Bölle gibt es schon seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr...leider...


----------



## Khakiflame (15. April 2009)

komisch das da letzte woche noch leute gefahren sind! haben wohl ne zeitschleife erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brennende Asche (15. April 2009)

Ich verfolge, dass ganze als Außenstehender (nicht, dass ich nicht biken würde) mit großer Anteilnahme. Wie ist das Gespräch gelaufen? Ihr müsst unbedingt berichten! Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja auch eine Pressemitteilung rausgeben...


----------



## trektrailer (15. April 2009)

darkrider meint wahrscheinlich die dirt strecke die für den kletterwald weichen musste


----------



## trektrailer (15. April 2009)

wie ist denn das gespräch nun ausgegangen?


----------



## MunterRunter (15. April 2009)

Präsi!

was? wo? wie? warum? wann? weshalb? wiso? (Fragen überFragen)


----------



## X-Präsi (15. April 2009)

Hier der Exklusiv-Bericht vom heutigen Gespräch:

*Uhrzeit: *10 Uhr (für mich 10.30 h aufgrund privater Komplikationen)
*Ort:* Lorsch beim Geopark
*Teilnehmer Biker:* Jo und Volker (WoFFM), Sabine S aka Ratte, Thomas B., Tilman K. und ich, DIMB
*Teilnehmer Nichtbiker (hier keine Namensnennung, da Einverständnis nicht von mir eingeholt):* Geschäftsführer und Mitarbeiter GeoPark, Leiter Forstamt Darmstadt, Leiter Naturschutzbehörde Kreis Da-Die, Vorsitzender Odenwald-Klub

*Verlauf:*
Das Gespräch verlief in einer sehr positiven und offenen Atmosphäre. Alle Teilnehmer waren sich über folgendes einig:
- hier nur Gespräch zur Rinne  bzw. Alternativlösung
- die derzeitige Eskalations-Spirale muss durchbrochen werden
- der Bedarf der Biker ist da und sollte gedeckt werden
- ein Angebot an die Biker ist der Weg aus der Eskalations-Spirale
- das Angebot muss vor allem auch die geringe Mobilität der Jugendlichen 
  aus Darmstadt und Umgebung berücksichtigen
- genehmigter Trailbau bringt alle weiter
- wir suchen gemeinsam nach einer für alle akzeptablen Lösung

Fazit aus unserer Sicht: Teilziel 1 für die Biker erreicht. 

*Außerdem wurde folgendes besprochen:*
- Wir Biker bevorzugen den Erhalt der Rinne und könnten uns mit einer Alternativlösung nur dann zufrieden geben, die ebenso gut erreichbar ist und auch vergleichbaren Anspruch von Anfänger bis Crack bietet. 
-Biker, Forst und Umweltschutz erstellen jetzt jeder für sich einen Anforderungskatalog an eine solche Strecke und schauen, wie wir die Interessen aufeinander abstimmen können.
- das nächste Treffen wir am 10.06. stattfinden. Hier wird dann über die Anforderungen verhandelt und erste Vorschläge diskutiert werden. 

*Weiteres Vorgehen der Biker:*- wir möchten möglichst viele Biker mit ihrer Meinung einbinden. Daher erstellen wir (Jo und Volker, WoFF und die DIMBos) binnen der nächsten 10 Tage eine Online-Umfrage, aus der wir unsere Anforderungen an eine optimale Strecke formulieren werden. 
- Darüber werden wir in ca. 5 Wochen bei einem Grill-Treff mit hoffentlich möglichst vielen Bikern diskutieren und dann einen von vielen Bikern mitgetragenen Kriterienkatalog finden. 
Damit das auch funktioniert sind *ALLE *gefordert, ihre Meinung mitzuteilen. Auch diejenigen, die sonst nur mitlesen und / oder eher negativ eingestellt sind. Wird anonym sein ;-)

Auf diesem Wege möchte ich allen Biker-Vertretern für ihren besonnenen und fast schon professionellen Auftritt danken. 

Eine PM mit dem o.a. Zwischenergebnis geht in Kürze raus.


----------



## Physioterrorist (15. April 2009)

Hört sich ja mal an als ob hier wirklich jemand Interesse an ner Lösung hat.
Hoffe bloß das wird keine 
"warten wir mal ab,reden drüber,sitzen es aus und lassen es dann tot laufen Lösung"

In diesem Sinne
Mountainbiker aller Länder vereinigt euch und nur gemeinsam sind wir stark!


----------



## tokay20 (15. April 2009)

Das hört sich richtig gut an!



Dank an alle die uns heute vertreten haben und vor Ort waren!


----------



## DHVEF (15. April 2009)

Mal hoffen dass es auf ein akzeptales ergebnis herrausläuft


----------



## rayc (16. April 2009)

Das ist mehr als ich erwartet habe.
Dafür haben die Vertreter von WoFFM und DIMB einen Lob verdient 

Eine Hinhaltetaktik bringt die "Gegenseite" nicht weiter, das fördert nur den Wildwuchs an neu gebauten Strecken.



> - hier nur Gespräch zur Rinne bzw. Alternativlösung


@Präsi, wurden seitens Forst, OWK oder GeoPark grundsätzlich etwas  zu MTBikern geäussert?
Sieht man ein Problem mit Handlungsbedarf, oder ist man da ganz entspannt?

Ich persönlich sehe eigentlich keine grundsätzliche Probleme, klar gibt es immer wieder mal Konflikte. Die Lage ist/war schon immer deutlich entspannter als im Hoch-Taunus. Aber an das fast schon freundschaftliche Verhältnis zwischen Wanderer und Bikern in der Pfalz kommen wir bei weiten nicht ran.

Falls es hierzu Gesprächsbedarf gibt, da hier OT, sollten wir das in einen eigenen Thread auslagern.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (16. April 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Das ist mehr als ich erwartet habe.
> Dafür haben die Vertreter von WoFFM und DIMB einen Lob verdient


Nehmen wir dankend an. Wenn das alles irgendwann glatt gegangen sein sollte: 
ich trinke Bier 



> @Präsi, wurden seitens Forst, OWK oder GeoPark grundsätzlich etwas  zu MTBikern geäussert?
> Sieht man ein Problem mit Handlungsbedarf, oder ist man da ganz entspannt?


Der Geopark hat kurz eine angedachte Besucherlenkung mit einem Wegenetz angedeutet. Mehr Infos gibt es im Mom noch nicht. Wir waren auch froh, dass nicht nicht miteinander vermischt wurde. Wir Biker sollen auf jeden Fall in die Konzeptionierung eingebunden werden. Ich denke, dass wir dazu beizeiten nen eigenen Thread aufmachen sollten, wenn wir mehr Infos haben. Im Moment wäre alles reine Spekulation.
Die DIMB ist übrigens nur dann ein Freund von Wegenetzen, wenn sie ein reines touristisches Angebot darstellen und so angelget sind, dass auch die vielen Singletrailfreunde zu ihrem Recht kommen. Biker-Ghettos auf breiten Pisten kosten nur Geld und sind nichts wert.

Jetzt aber wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. April 2009)

Das erste Scharmützel ist vorbei, aber die grossen Schlachten stehen erst noch bevor. Männer, wetzt die Klingen und putzt eure Schilde! Vielen Dank an Johannes und Thomas!


----------



## darkrider23 (16. April 2009)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> komisch das da letzte woche noch leute gefahren sind! haben wohl ne zeitschleife erwischt



krass...bin damals jede Woche dort gefahren, bis die netten Waldarbeiter die Rampen alle mit Bäumen dekoriert hatten. Danach haben wir alles aufgegeben und ich war seitdem nicht mehr vor Ort...hat sich wenigstens einer mal unser Road Gap vorgenommen?


----------



## Derrick (16. April 2009)

Ich war gerade eben mal an der Strecke am Bölle um mir ein Bild davon zu machen...die Waldarbeiter haben echt übel gewütet. Das erschreckende ist aber, dass das ganze nicht im Rahmen von normalen Fällarbeiten geschehen ist. Die sind mit schwerem Gerät durch den Wald gefahren, nur um alles was gebaut war zu zerstören, den Boden so zu verwüsten, dass kaum ein durchkommen ist und zusätzlich noch jede Menge alte Bäume aus der Umgebung über den Weg zu ziehen...
Dass Mr. M so etwas gerade am Vorabend der Verhandlungen durchführen lässt, zeigt meiner Meinung nach nur, dass er nicht an einer Deeskalation interessiert ist. Die Vergangenheit hat ja bereits gezeigt, dass auf sein Wort absolut kein Verlass ist. Hoffentlich bekommt er genügend Druck von Seiten des Geoparks und der Naturschutzbehörden, ansonsten erwarte ich mir nichts von den Verhandlungen. 
Aber nichts desto trotz vielen Dank an die DIMB und Woffm für das Engagement.


----------



## Khakiflame (16. April 2009)

danke an WOFFM  und DIMB für die Aktion.


----------



## THEYO (16. April 2009)

ungeduld ist im moment absolut fehl am platze. ich habe in der gesamten zeit in der ich mich nun mit streckenlegalisierungsprojekten beschäftige selten institutionen miterlebt, die sich so sachlich korrekt und interessiert mit dem thema downhill beschäftigen wie den geopark bergstraße-odenwald. von "so einem ergebnis" und "leider" kann hier gar keine rede sein, vor allem nicht wenn ihr so wenig einblick in die sache habt wie im moment. versteht bitte, das wir euch im moment noch nicht in alle details einweihen können, und dass derartige vorhaben eben eine gewisse zeit in anspruch nehmen (in frankfurt inzwischen 5 jahre....). wir werden euch in kürze die möglichkeit geben euch selbst mit einzubringen, und wir werden ein lockeres grill-treff veranstalten, bei dem ihr euch auch einfach mal persönlich mit uns unterhalten könnt, um zu erfahren wie es mit der sache wirklich steht.
aber bitte bitte bitte macht nicht hier im forum dinge schlecht, von denen ihr vielleicht 10% detailliert kennt. das bringt niemanden weiter. noch nichtmal euch.

grüße
jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khakiflame (16. April 2009)

^^


----------



## THEYO (16. April 2009)

was erwartet ihr denn von uns? das wir uns hier dem tenor anschließen und hasslieder auf herrn müller singen? werden wir nicht. einzelne persönlich anzugreifen bringt uns gar nicht weiter, und genau aus diesem grunde tut es auch nichts zur sache was der herr müller bei dem gespräch gesagt hat, wichtig ist das ergebnis welches vom geopark als gastgeber und diskussionsleiter festgehalten wurde.
und mal ganz ehrlich, ohne irgendjemandem etwas böses zu wollen: wenn ich von irgendetwas nicht so die wirkliche ahnung habe, dann halte ich mich erstmal zurück, meine "Meinung" darüber öffentlich so zur Schau zu stellen wie das hier teilweise getan wird. Auch "Meinungen" können eine Diskussionsklima vergiften.


----------



## Khakiflame (16. April 2009)

[zynismus an] ich hab ganz vergessen das ein forum nicht zum diskutieren und meinungen schreiben da ist [zynismus aus]


----------



## iRider (16. April 2009)

Danke an alle von DIMB, WOFFM und den anderen involvierten Vereinen und den Freiwilligen die bei dem Treffen waren!


----------



## sod (16. April 2009)

Hallo,

die Rinne ist zwar nich mein Gelände da ich eher von der Bergauffraktion bin.
Die Entwicklung dort und im gesamten Umfeld interessiert mich allerdigns sehr und ich bin der Meinung, dass es dringendst an der Zeit ist für mehr Verständnis und Freiraum zu arbeiten - So wir Ihr das momentan tut.

Der soeben gelaufenen Berich zum thematisch verwandten Bombenkrater in München ist m.E. sehr gut gelungen, wie von der Sendung "Quer gewohnt".

Also: klicken, nach "quer" suchen; zum letzten Beitrag springen (oder die anderen mitnehmen - die sind auch nicht schlecht).
Bestimmt stellt in naher Zukunft auch jemand den Bericht auf Youtube ein. ([ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ci8oYHs2bKs"]YouTube - Quer: Biken an der Isar in MUC[/ame])


----------



## LarsLipp (16. April 2009)

Hi,


dann auch erstmal Danke von mir: Grillen ist auch ne gute Idee: Im Moment bin ich geschäftlich mit einer halböffentlichen Verwaltung beschäftigt: da mahlen die Mühlen eher langsam. Der nächste Termin ist ja erst im Juni. Das dauert bestimmt alles noch ein wenig.

Aber ich habe da mal ne Frage: ist es eingentlich versuchte Körperverletzung, wenn man Äste nach Kurven und sonstwo in den Wald legt???

Gruß und drücken wir mal alle DAUMEN.

LarsLipp


----------



## aradriel (17. April 2009)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Aber ich habe da mal ne Frage: ist es eingentlich versuchte Körperverletzung, wenn man Äste nach Kurven und sonstwo in den Wald legt???
> LarsLipp


Als Laie: Wenn das keine besonders perfiden Konstruktionen sind wohl eher nicht, da dir wohl jeder Richter bescheinigen wird dass man im Wald nun mal mit "Fallholz" rechnen muss.


----------



## wurstendbinder (17. April 2009)

na das klingt doch schon mal ganz annehmbar. der tv-bericht vom BR ist auch richtig gut!

und vielen dank an woffm und dimb für das engagement!


----------



## MunterRunter (17. April 2009)

Vielen Dank auch von mir an alle Freiwilligen vom großen Gespräch.

10.06. hört sich doch gut an, zur Zeit ist es ja zum Glück kein Problem eine offizielle Strecke in einem Park zu finden, aber wenns dann wieder auf den Winter zugeht wäre eine offene Strecke schon was feines.


----------



## Q4E3 (20. April 2009)

*editiert* Erbauer nennen ist sicher nicht so sinnvoll. Grüße, Freesoul
es gibt ein video auf youtube, was kurz vorher gemacht wurde, doch die quali ist ziemlich ******* ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnKua-9aRIU"]YouTube - BÃ¶llenfalltor MTB[/ame]

aber man sieht den trail nicht richtig.
auch den großen double nicht, deer war auf der anderen seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ric-O (20. April 2009)

was bitte sieht man auf dem Video denn nicht? ist doch alles drauf was da mal stand...
war echt immer lustig am Bölle, schade das dort auch so schlimm gewütet wurde


----------



## fl1p (20. April 2009)

Ich habs mir gestern auch mal angeguckt.
Da bekommt man nen dicken Hals, wenn man sich die Verwüstung ansieht, die vom Forstamt dort veranstaltet wurde, während wir als Waldzerstörer tituliert werden.
Ich könnte mich jedes Mal erneut aufregen.


----------



## Q4E3 (20. April 2009)

also es gab gegenüber von dem weg, auf der rechten seite wenn man von unten kommt, noch eine line mit 2 sprüngen,  aber die war noch ziemlich jung ... aber schon verdammt heftig


----------



## visionthing (20. April 2009)

Echt übel, was dort veranstaltet wurde. Ein 40 cm breiter Weg wurde zu einer 3 m breiten Schneise der Verwüstung! Die strecke war so wunderbar flowig und die perfekte Einstimmung zu jeder Tour; ich werde sie vermissen.


----------



## Ric-O (21. April 2009)

btw was ist das für nen Song bei dem Video?


----------



## burning_bully (21. April 2009)

so...wieder zurück aus dem schnee...
mir ist zu ohren gekommen das an der rinne zwei bikes konfisziert und die biker von der polizei abgeführt wurden, ist da was dran?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. April 2009)

haha, wo haste das denn her? interessantes gerücht.


----------



## fl1p (21. April 2009)

burning_bully schrieb:


> so...wieder zurück aus dem schnee...
> mir ist zu ohren gekommen das an der rinne zwei bikes konfisziert und die biker von der polizei abgeführt wurden, ist da was dran?



Was? Woher haste das denn?
Wirkt eher wie ein absichtlich in die Welt gesetztes Gerücht, um die Leute abzuschrecken.


----------



## burning_bully (21. April 2009)

wieso sollte ich leute abschrecken wollen??? geschwätz...habe das irgendwie über ein paar ecken mitbekommen aber wenn nichts dran ist...umso besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl1p (21. April 2009)

Dich meine ich doch gar nicht. : P


----------



## Ric-O (21. April 2009)

burning_bully schrieb:


> mir ist zu ohren gekommen das an der rinne zwei bikes konfisziert und die biker von der polizei abgeführt wurden



Hehe... so in der Art:

- "Würden Sie bitte kurz anhalten, allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle."

- "Stimmt was mit meinem Bike nicht?"

- "Das Tretlager scheint mir etwas tief, und Fahrwerk und Dämpfer sehen mir sehr nach Tuning aus. Ist das alles eingetragen?"

- "Nö, hab ich alles selber zusammengebaut"

- "Aha, damit ist die Betriebserlaubnis aber erloschen. Ihr Bike wird konfisziert!"

Muhahah


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. April 2009)

Muss ich jetzt jedesmal in die Werkstatt, wenn ich Bremsbeläge tausche und die Bremsanlage entlüfte?   Ich lasse dann vorsichtshalber auch mal meine Niederquerschnittsreifen im Rad-Schein eintragen. Könnte auch Probleme mit den Pedalen geben - schliesslich darf nichts scharfkantiges abstehen....


----------



## Khakiflame (21. April 2009)

gaaaaaaanz wichtig, den dynamo an dh´ler nicht vergessen


----------



## frankweber (21. April 2009)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> gaaaaaaanz wichtig, den dynamo an dh´ler nicht vergessen


 Die Klingel darf auf keinen Fall fehlen!


----------



## Martin187 (21. April 2009)

Braucht man ne Klingel wenn man eine Hope fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrEmBo. (21. April 2009)

es is so schade um die rinne un erst im juno nen neuen runden tisch? dann noch einen dann noch einen dann vll. di legalisierung oder auch nicht? denke 2009 wird das nichts mehr! finde es so mies was deren seits da abgezogen wird!


----------



## Khakiflame (21. April 2009)

hey bitte nichts negatives hier rein schreiben, das vergiftet nur das diskussionsklima und gibt mecker


----------



## THEYO (22. April 2009)

mal ganz ehrlich, an die ganzen leute die hier wegen den "weit" gesteckten terminen nörgeln:
weder wir (die vereins- und verbandsvertreter auf radfahrerseite) noch der geopark haben die zeit, so ein treffen wöchentlich durchzuführen. wir treffen uns da nämlich nicht zum labern, sondern um die ergebnisse seit dem letzten treffen sowie das weitere vorgehen durchzusprechen und zu planen. so wurden auch beim letzten termin aufgaben verteilt, deren bearbeitung einfach ein paar wochen in anspruch nehmen. sowohl der geopark als auch wir haben neben diesen aufgaben noch ein paar andere sachen zu tuen, auch wenn sich das hier vielleicht keiner vorstellen kann. trotzdem ist es keinesfalls so, das zwischen den verschiedenen terminen nichts passiert.
wer erwartet hat, dass das treffen mit dem geopark so abläuft, das am nächsten tag die aufräumarbeiten am frankenstein beginnen können und sofort eine legale strecke dasteht, der hat einfach keinen schimmer von der dimension, die das ganze angenommen hat. hier gehts nicht mehr um eine kurze absprache mit dem bauern, das man auf dem ungenutzten feld ein paar dirts bauen kann. wenn es eine legale lösung an der burg gibt, dann können wir die nur auf dem langwierigen, aber unangreifbaren weg durch alle instanzen erreichen. was haben wir davon, wenn wir am ende eine strecke haben, die aber nach nem jahr wieder dicht gemacht wird, weil irgendjemand einen seltenen, schützenswerten haufen mist im wald entdeckt hat? sowas kann man verhindern. aber dafür muss man eben den langen weg gehen. was die verantwortlichen aber in solchen fällen am meisten nervt, ist wenn aus der gruppe, die man eigentlich zu vertreten versucht (und für die man sich den arsch aufreisst!) nur "klappt ja eh nicht" kommt. mit der einstellung, die hier teilweise an den tag gelegt wird, klappts auch nicht. der erfolg der ganzen aktion hängt nicht zuletzt auch davon ab, wie sich die szene, und damit meine ich jeden einzelnen verdammten mountainbiker, in der nächsten zeit verhält.
wenn bestimmte leute das endlich mal verstanden haben, dann sind wir ein ganzes stück weiter.

grüße
jo


----------



## raschaa (22. April 2009)

WORD!


----------



## richtig (22. April 2009)

THEYO schrieb:


> der erfolg der ganzen aktion hängt nicht zuletzt auch davon ab, wie sich die szene, und damit meine ich jeden einzelnen verdammten mountainbiker, in der nächsten zeit verhält.
> wenn bestimmte leute das endlich mal verstanden haben, dann sind wir ein ganzes stück weiter.



... so sieht's aus! ich finds gut, dass ihr euch da so reinhängt. ich freu mich auf die grillaktion! 

weiter so, jungs... wenn das was wird, dann schenk ich euch ne bier flatrate!!! (wer beteiligt sich?)

grussascha


----------



## iceCalt (22. April 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> ... so sieht's aus! ich finds gut, dass ihr euch da so reinhängt. ich freu mich auf die grillaktion!
> 
> weiter so, jungs... wenn das was wird, dann schenk ich euch ne bier flatrate!!! (wer beteiligt sich?)
> 
> grussascha




An den Konsum oder der Finanzierung der Flatrate?


----------



## richtig (22. April 2009)

...letzteres :/


----------



## burning_bully (22. April 2009)

dann kümmere ich mich um den konsum ;-)...ok, über das andere kann man auch mit mir reden.


----------



## BrEmBo. (22. April 2009)

he ich sage nicht das ich denke klappt ja eh nicht sondern das es mir ein bisschen nach hinhalte vorkommt! aber muss zu geben es kann sein dass ich keine vorstellung über die außmaße habe!


----------



## Q4E3 (22. April 2009)

wieviele sind eigentlich aktiv beteiligt an der rinne? also die, die jetzt z.b. auch zum gespräch mit dem förster gehen würden? am aktionstag waren es ja echt viele ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (22. April 2009)

BrEmBo. schrieb:


> he ich sage nicht das ich denke klappt ja eh nicht sondern das es mir ein bisschen nach hinhalte vorkommt! aber muss zu geben es kann sein dass ich keine vorstellung über die außmaße habe!



ich muss mich hier langsam echt zusammenreißen... 
*einatmen* ... *ausatmen*


----------



## trektrailer (22. April 2009)

Ric-O schrieb:


> btw was ist das für nen Song bei dem Video?



das lied heist The Go von Team Huddle Formation


----------



## Ric-O (22. April 2009)

nice  vielen Dank


----------



## THEYO (2. Mai 2009)

Soo,
nachdem sich die Vorbereitung etwas hingezogen hat gibt es nun endlich auch für euch alle die Möglichkeit, einen kleinen Beitrag zur Legalisierungskampagne an der Rinne bezusteuern. Unter:

Rinne Umfrage

findet ihr einen Fragebogen, der zur Verifizierung unserer Argumente und der Aufnahme eurer Wünsche dienen soll. Wir bitten euch, den Fragebogen nicht nur auszufüllen, sondern ihn auch an befreundete und bekannte Biker weiterzuleiten, damit wir möglichst Aussagekräftige Daten erhalten!

Alle interessierten können sich außerdem schon einmal den 17. Mai vormerken. An diesem Sonntag werden wir aller vorraussicht nach ein "Grill'n'Chill" veranstalten, um euch in entspannter Athmosphäre über die aktuellsten Dinge persönlich zu informieren. Außerdem seid ihr zu diesem Termin explizit eingelanden, uns eure Anregungen und Vorschläge mitzuteilen.

Grüße
Jo


----------



## Ric-O (2. Mai 2009)

Weiß man schon wo das stattfinden wird?


----------



## rayc (2. Mai 2009)

Ist es Absicht das der Fragebogen explizit nur an Downhiller gerichtet ist?
Das ist okay wenn es Absicht ist.

Am 17.5 werde ich leider nicht vorbei schauen können, fahre da mein erstes Rennen dieses Jahr.

Ray


----------



## THEYO (4. Mai 2009)

Der Fragebogen richtet sich an alle die sich auf 2 stollenbehafteten, näherungsweise runden gummistücken bergauf- & bergab bewegen!
Die Fragen fallen teilweise Downhillspezifisch aus, weil der Geopark die Trail-, Touren-, CrossCountryfahrer aus der Diskussion zunächst einmal heraus genommen hat. Trotdem sind wir natürlich auch an deren Meinung interessiert!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Mai 2009)

ausgefüllt und an 50 Leute verschickt.


----------



## Ric-O (4. Mai 2009)

Ric-O schrieb:


> Weiß man schon wo das stattfinden wird?



Das Grillen meine ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (4. Mai 2009)

Ric-O schrieb:


> Das Grillen meine ich...



wir haben eine location im auge, wissen aber im moment noch nicht ob wir da hin dürfen (anfrage ist raus). darmstadt ist ja nun leider mit offiziellen grillplätzen nicht sooo sehr gesegnet....
oder hat noch wer nen vorschlag?


----------



## BrEmBo. (4. Mai 2009)

also wenn ich wüsste das es nicht zu viele sind... in groß-gerau am hegbachsee is ne grill hütte mit wc und pi pa po... denke 50 oder mehr leute finden platz aber mehr kann ich auch nicht sagen. am besten mal bei der gemeinde groß-gerau anrufen!


----------



## THEYO (4. Mai 2009)

gross-gerau ist halt schon ne ganze ecke weg... Wir suchen eigentlich etwas in der direkten Darmstädter Umgebung. Der Großteil der offiziellen Grillplätze hier erfordert allerdings eine Anmeldung min. 6 Monate vor dem Termin....


----------



## BrEmBo. (4. Mai 2009)

ja groß-gerau is schon ne ecke weg. weiß ich ja... wiegesagt wenn ihr nichts mehr finden dolltet meldet euch vll.  mal da denn in der Regel, so wie ich es mitbekommen habe brauch man dort keine 6monatige anmeldung im vorraus


----------



## Khakiflame (4. Mai 2009)

check this:

http://www.darmstadt.de/freizeit/freizeit_1/grillplaetze/index.html (nicht gleich die ersten 2 einträge)

es gibt auch noch welche in weiterstadt oder griesheim, ist ein wenig näher an DA dran wie gg.


mir fallen bestimmt noch mehr ein...

und da ist eine, im industriegebiet arheilgen gibts auch eine, die beim schützenverein


----------



## rayc (4. Mai 2009)

In Nieder-Beerbach gibt es ebenfalls eine Grillhütte, diese ist direkt auf halber Höhe auf den Weg zur Frankensteiner Burg!
Am Frankenstein kann man wenigstens Biken 

Siehe http://wegweiser.muehltal.de/Naherholung.html

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MunterRunter (5. Mai 2009)

Hi Leuts, am 17.05. ist meineswissens Autofreie Bergstrasse, nur wegen Anfahrt und so... außerdem könnte evtl. die Kreuzung B3/Eberstadt/Pfungstadt gesperrt sein (ich wollts nur mitteilen!)

Wie ist das denn sonst so angedacht, alles selbst mitbringen, oder gibts irgendwo einen Metzger, der Vorort noch ein paar Würstel loswerden will?

wegen location hör ich mich auch noch mal um....


----------



## THEYO (5. Mai 2009)

Aaaalso, im Prinzip ist das als "Open Grill" gedacht, d.h. jeder bringt seinen Grillkram selbst mit und wirft ihn auf das von uns bereitgestellte Feuer.
Je nach Location (sind jetzt kurz davor etwas zu bekommen) wird es dort evtl. auch noch die Möglichkeit geben Getränke oder Ähnliches zu kaufen!


----------



## THEYO (6. Mai 2009)




----------



## Q4E3 (6. Mai 2009)

Das 'Schild' sieht gut aus


----------



## Ric-O (6. Mai 2009)

hoffentlich spielt das wetter mit


----------



## dortmund biker (7. Mai 2009)

das dürfte ja voll werden in winterberg.


----------



## Eggbuster (8. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte nochmal auf die Rinne Umfrage hinweisen. Bitte leitet sie an möglichst viele Leute weiter, damit wir ein vernünfitges repräsentatives Ergebnis erhalten!


----------



## X-Präsi (8. Mai 2009)

Wir haben heute Früh auch in unserem DIMB-GEsamtnewsletter auf die Umfrage verlinkt und es geht heute noch auf www.dimb.de online. 

Jo und ich haben eben mal die Terminlage durchgekaspert und sind zu dem ERgebnis gekommen, dass wir die Umfage *am 25.05. schließen *müssen, damit wir unsere Anforderungsformulierung noch pünktlich bis 03.06. versenden können. 

Grilln'chill werde ich versuchen auch zu kommen. Vielleicht bringe ich den jüngsten Bikeschrauber der REpublik mit...


----------



## THEYO (11. Mai 2009)

Kleines Update:
Wir versuchen im Moment noch für das Grillen am Sonntag ein DH WorldCup Public Viewing zu organisieren. Dafür bräuchten wir evtl. noch einen Beamer. Hat jemand von euch einen zuhause stehen, den er mitbringen würde? Das wäre ziemlich genial.
Grüße
Jo


----------



## burning_bully (11. Mai 2009)

top idee!!!!
doch leider kann ich mit keinem beamer dienen :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (12. Mai 2009)

Also, es steht alles, daher jetzt nochmal ein aktualisierter Flyer:




WICHTIG: Da wir die Räumlichkeiten Weststadtcafes nutzen dürfen haben wir auch eine wunderbare Möglichkeit bei schlechtem Wetter zu schwätzen und bei belieben zu Grillen. Klar sollte dabei aber sein, dass keine Getränke selbst mit zu bringen sind, von irgendwas müssen die Leute vom Weststadt ja auch leben! Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen viele von euch am Sonntag zu treffen!!


----------



## fl1p (12. Mai 2009)

Yippee, das wird klasse!


----------



## Martin187 (13. Mai 2009)

Am Sonntag is ja Autofreier Sonntag also können ja die Leute von der Bergstrasste entspannt auf der B3 hinradeln!


----------



## X-Präsi (25. Mai 2009)

Nachdem die Steaks und Würstel verdaut sind, hier mal ein paar Infos, wie es jetzt weitergeht. 

Die Umfrage zur Rinne wird heute Abend geschlossen. Wer es bisher vergessen haben sollte, bitte beeilen. 
Zwischenstand: es haben fast 500 aus der Region mitgemacht 
Damit haben wir doch wirklich mehr Biker als erwartet dazu bewegen können, sich in die Geschichte einzubringen. Einfach nur klasse!

Morgen wird unser Admin die Antworten zu den einzelnen Fragen per Datenbank  auswerten. Anschließend werden die Jungs von WoFFM und wir das Ganze in Anforderungen an eine Strecke ummodeln und dem Geopark, dem Forst und dem Naturschutz zuleiten. 

Am 10.06. werden wir dann im nächsten Runden-Tisch-Gespräch schauen, wie wir zusammen kommen können. 

*bis hier auf jeden Fall schon mal vielen Dank an alle, die sich aktiv eingebracht haben!  * Und munter gehts weiter. Lasst uns gemeinsam am Ball bleiben und das Ding wuppen!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Mai 2009)

lässiges abgrillen in wibe! legendär auch die methode des rauch verbrennens!


----------



## fl1p (25. Mai 2009)

Samstag Abend wurde dann noch mithilfe einer Bierfass-Pennertonne Kalte Fusion erzeugt.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Mai 2009)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> lässiges abgrillen in wibe! legendär auch die methode des rauch verbrennens!


    Mal ehrlich, ´n bischen hat es doch auch gefunzt.


----------



## tokay20 (25. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, ´n bischen hat es doch auch gefunzt.


 
Ich glaube die Zeit hat auch ihr Übriges getan......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Zeit hat auch ihr Übriges getan......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MunterRunter (5. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,

wollte endlich mal wieder was schreiben.... es tut sich so gar nichts mehr!
Der 10.06. is ja bald und Interesse besteht auf jeden Fall noch an der Sache hier.

Deshalb bitte ich weiterhin um Info, was so geplant ist.


----------



## X-Präsi (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leutz!

Frisch zurück vom Lago-Trip kann ich Euch berichten, dass WoFFM und die DIMB gerade dabei sind, die Antworten der Online-Umfrage in ein Anforderungsprofil an eine Strecke zu "gießen". Soviel vorweg:

die Antworten unterstützen uns bzw. unsere bisherige Argumentation in  allen Punkten und sind für unsere Arbeit 100% verwendbar 

Wir veröffentlichen hier in Kürze eine Zusammefassung der Auswertung der Umfrage. Wir halten Euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Andreas (8. Juni 2009)

Hi Thomas,

sogar das Bike-Magazin ist auf die Rinne aufmerksam geworden. Dank Deiner PR denke ich.


----------



## rayc (8. Juni 2009)

.. wurde dort als Positiv Beispiel genannt 

Hoffe die Gespräche am Mittwoch (10.6) laufen gut.

Ray


----------



## mussso (8. Juni 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> .. wurde dort als Positiv Beispiel genannt


----------



## Ric-O (8. Juni 2009)

Hoffentlich habt ihr alle für Killershores und Kickerlines gestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C3lb (9. Juni 2009)

Moin,
hätte jemand mal Zeit am Donnerstag  oder am WE mal ne kleine Freeride Runde mit mir zu drehen und mich in die hiesigen Trails einzuführen?
Dachte da so richtung Melibokus ...
Danke schonmal!


----------



## richtig (9. Juni 2009)

C3lb schrieb:


> Moin,
> hätte jemand mal Zeit am Donnerstag  oder am WE mal ne kleine Freeride Runde mit mir zu drehen und mich in die hiesigen Trails einzuführen?
> Dachte da so richtung Melibokus ...
> Danke schonmal!



Du Trailschlampe... ich bin Dir wohl nicht gut genug 
Grussascha


----------



## C3lb (9. Juni 2009)

Du hast ja keine ZEIT!
 also Sonntag kann ich net wollte ich sagen xD
Da hat der gute richtig mich schon eingeplant ^^
bzw. ich ihn.
Ich sollte wohl vor dem Posten mal nachdenken und nicht 5 mal ändern


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Juni 2009)

Tach allerseits!

Sodele, der Runde Tisch 10.06. ist gelaufen. Wieder konstruktiv und offen von allen Beteiligten geführt. Wir (DIMB und Wheels over Frankfurt) haben die seitens der Biker formulierten Anforderungen  an eine Strecke vorgestellt. Naturschutz und Forst haben Ihre Vorstellungen vorgetragen und die unterschiedlichen Anforderungen wurden durchdiskutiert. 
Ergebnis: es scheint realistisch, dass wir die verschiedenen Vorstellungen tatsächlich werden unter einen Hut bringen können. 

Die nächsten Wochen werden wir mit der Suche nach der optimalen Lösung verbringen. Dabei geht es insbesondere um Besucherlenkungsfragen wie Streckenführung unter Berücksichtigung der Häufigkeit von Wanderwegsquerungen, Frequentierung der Wanderwege, Sicherheitsmaßnahmen zur Entschärfung der Kreuzungsbereiche etc. 

Außerdem werden wir in den nächsten Wochen zu einem Treffen der nutzenden Vereine und der nicht organisierten Biker einladen, in dem wir die weitere Vorgehensweise diskutieren wollen. 

Wer nicht in einem der Vereine der REgion organisiert ist, aber Interesse daran hat, den Aktivenkreis zu verstärken ist herzlich willkommen, sich bereits jetzt zu melden. Mail an freeride et dimb.de genügt.

Wer die ERgebnisse der Umfrage mal bunt auf blau lesen möchte, kann das gerne hier tun:
http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## iceCalt (11. Juni 2009)

Die Ergebnisse der Umfrage ist sehr zufrieden stellend. Auch, dass die Kooperation vorangeht und alles in einem vernünftigen Rahmen verläuft. Bin schon auf weitere Nachrichten gespannt 8D


----------



## X-Präsi (12. Juni 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Wer nicht in einem der Vereine der REgion organisiert ist, aber Interesse daran hat, den Aktivenkreis zu verstärken ist herzlich willkommen, sich bereits jetzt zu melden. Mail an freeride et dimb.de genügt.



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst und korrigiere auf unsere neue Email-Adresse:

Interessenten an aktiver Mitarbeit schreiben bitte ne Mail an 
*
rettet-die-rinne et dimb.de *


----------



## BrEmBo. (13. Juli 2009)

he gibts was neues??? is ja ziemlich eingeschlafen der thread...


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Juli 2009)

Ich habe jetzt mal nen Infothread im Open Trails Forum aufgemacht, wo ich den aktuellen Sachstand immer reinschreiben werde. Guggscht Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=406945


----------



## BrEmBo. (23. Juli 2009)

he so also hab grad langeweile gehabt und en filmchen geguckt was mir lust auf biken gemacht hat  aber ja nich möglich  jetzt wollt ich einfach mal fragen da bikeparks bei mir vom budget net dauernd drinnen sind (15j.) obs im umkreis paar dhs gibt wo man ausweichen kann kann auch etwas weiter weg sein vom Raum Darmstadt aber eben auch nur etwas, damit denk ich so an 120km... wenn ihr was kennt wäre super!


----------



## X-Präsi (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leutz!

Wir planen jetzt ein Treffen der Vereine und unorganisierten Biker, die bei der Realisierung einer legalen Strecke mit anpacken wollen. Vom Buddler bis zum Schreiberling oder Schilderaufsteller sind alle eingeladen. Dei Einladung gibts hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=406945

Wär schön, wenn wir zahlreich erscheinen und diskutieren könnten. 

Gruezi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ric-O (12. August 2009)

Bleibt es beim 21.08.?


----------



## mussso (19. August 2009)

Hab nichts anderes gehört...


----------



## BrEmBo. (19. August 2009)

hat wer ne antwort bekommen nachdem er sich "angemeldet" hat? hab vom [email protected] nix bekommen das er weiß das ich zu 2t komm


----------



## X-Präsi (19. August 2009)

Hi Leutz!

sorry, dass ich mich noch nicht bei Euch per Mail gemeldet habe. Sind gerade mehrere Baustellen offen, in denen ich persönlich "betroffen" binm die mir am Herzen liegen und ein wenig Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Gestern Abend war beispielsweise der erste Bikertreff zum Feldberg und Altkönig Theater und Vorbereitungsgespräch für den ersten Runden Tisch am 25.08.

*Es bleibt beim 21.08. am angegebenen Ort. Klasse, dass sich über 10 Personen  gefunden haben, die zum Treffen kommen werden. *


----------



## X-Präsi (22. August 2009)

Treffen gestern ist super gelaufen und es waren viel mehr Leute da, als gedacht. 

Was bei herauskam, lest Ihr hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=406945


----------



## BrEmBo. (22. August 2009)

he sry dass ich nicht konnta hing aufgrund 2 platten am feldberg fest un musste alles zurücklaufen und dann kam keine bahn etc. kam sleber erst um 10 dann heim!


----------



## Das_Playmobil (31. August 2009)

Tolle Sache, die ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt! 
Werde mich natürlich als frischer Darmstädter daran beteiligen 

Gruß Georg


----------



## aurelio (31. August 2009)

Q4E3 schrieb:


> *editiert* Erbauer nennen ist sicher nicht so sinnvoll. Grüße, Freesoul
> es gibt ein video auf youtube, was kurz vorher gemacht wurde, doch die quali ist ziemlich ******* ...
> 
> YouTube - BÃ¶llenfalltor MTB
> ...



Erbauer nennen muss nicht sein, aber dennoch würde ich die/denjenigen mal bitten mir eine pm zu schreiben. 

War wirklich ne schöne Strecke R.I.P.


----------



## mussso (1. September 2009)

Ja nur en bissel kurz und dieses komische Erdloch neben dem großen Sprung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burning_bully (1. September 2009)

ist eigentlich mal jemand das roadgap am anfang gesprungen?


----------



## mussso (1. September 2009)

nicht das ich wüsste... ich denke das problem für die meisten war die kurve in der landung


----------



## Khakiflame (1. September 2009)

ja war ne schöne strecke und nett weil gleich um die ecke...

einen kumpel hast letzten da fasst erwischt, er ist "nur" auf den dirts unten am parkplatz gewesen(die übrigens auch platt gemacht werden sollen), zack kam ein grünes männchen aus dem wald und wollte ihm ne anzeige verpassen, zum glück kann man ja manchmal mit leuten reden , da hat er nochmal glück gehabt.

das grüne männchen meinte, dass sie wohl in nächster zeit etwas radikaler gegen fullface fahrer im wald vorgehen wollen, d.h. gleich mal ne anzeige verpassen...da hats wohl auch schon einige erwischt.

aber mal schauen wie sich das am frankenstein entwickelt, damit hier wieder was legales in der nähe ist!!!


----------



## mussso (1. September 2009)

Jo läuft ja soweit ganz gut. Gibts schon was neues bzw. einen Termin für den nächsten runden Tisch mit dem Forstamt und so? Sollte ja diesen Monat was stattfinden...


----------



## darkrider23 (1. September 2009)

burning_bully schrieb:


> ist eigentlich mal jemand das roadgap am anfang gesprungen?



Ja


----------



## burning_bully (1. September 2009)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Ja


ich meine das neue ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ric-O (7. September 2009)

@bully:  Neu? Wie wo was? Bitte ne PN...  achtung der Forst liest mit


----------



## mussso (8. September 2009)

Das Roadgap das du auch kanntest, welches aber nicht mehr existiert.(Am Anfang der Strecke)


----------



## Ric-O (8. September 2009)

aaaaaaaachsoooo....


----------



## burning_bully (8. September 2009)

Ric-O schrieb:


> @bully: Neu? Wie wo was? Bitte ne PN...  achtung der Forst liest mit


 
war eigentlich das selbe nur ging früher die landung gerade aus....


----------



## X-Präsi (8. September 2009)

mussso schrieb:


> Jo läuft ja soweit ganz gut. Gibts schon was neues bzw. einen Termin für den nächsten runden Tisch mit dem Forstamt und so? Sollte ja diesen Monat was stattfinden...



Warte noch auf Nachricht vom Geopark wegen nächstem Runden Tisch. Die Urlaubszeit ist schon ein paar Tage vorbei und es sollte so langsam auch mal ein Feedback der Behörden auf unsere Vorschläge kommen. 

Ich hake heute oder morgen noch mal nach.


----------



## Ric-O (8. September 2009)

So wie ich den netten Herrn vom Forst verstanden habe sind das einzigen Problem doch:

- Jemand muss die Verantwortung für die Strecke übernehmen
- Alles muss "sicher" gebaut und abgenommen werden
- Die Fläche muss gepachtet werden (zu 30% des Jahresumsatzes aus der Forstwiertschaft)
- Jemand muss die Ganze Arbeit und die ganze Kohle dafür beschaffen bzw. locker aus der Portokasse bezahlen 

Wer meldet sich freiwillig? Schon eine ziemlich harte Nuss, wenn man bedenkt, dass man damit ja auch nicht gerade was verdienen kann


----------



## mussso (9. September 2009)

Da hat jmd. wohl das letzte Treffen verpasst...


----------



## X-Präsi (10. September 2009)

Ric-O schrieb:


> So wie ich den netten Herrn vom Forst verstanden habe sind das einzigen Problem doch:
> 
> - Jemand muss die Verantwortung für die Strecke übernehmen
> - Alles muss "sicher" gebaut und abgenommen werden
> ...



Anstrich 1 und 2 sind richtig und bereits geklärt. 

Anstrich 3 ist derzeit nicht in der Diskussion. Beide Varianten (Überlassung oder Verpachtung) haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Wir werden die Lösung, mit der alle leben können, auswählen. 30% Umsatz sind Käse. Wer erzählt denn so einen Quatsch? Einzig ist im Rahmen der Bauerei eine problemlose Bewirtschaftung des Waldes durch den Forst sicherzustellen (z.B. die breiten Wege nicht unpassierbar machen).

Anstrich 4 ist auch nicht wirklich ein Problem. Denn erstens haben sich beim Treffen 20 Leutz gefunden, die aktiv mit bauen wollen. Und zweitens werden die deutlich niederigeren Kosten durch die beteiligten Vereine und ggfs. Sponsoren zusammen kommen. Das wird schon klappen. Alles wird gut.

BTW: habe gestern mit Forstamtsleiter Hr. Müller telefoniert. Forstamt und Umweltamt brüten über den Vorschlägen, die wir unterbreitet haben. Der nächste Runde Tisch ist für Mitte Oktober geplant. 

Ehrgeiziges Ziel ist unverändert: legale Strecke bis Mitte 2010!

Pack mers o


----------



## Ric-O (10. September 2009)

ja sorry sorry sorry Urlaub halt... 


Das war der Typ vom Forst, von dem ich das hab, Name leider vergessen.


----------



## Köchert-Biker (10. September 2009)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> ja war ne schöne strecke und nett weil gleich um die ecke...
> 
> einen kumpel hast letzten da fasst erwischt, er ist "nur" auf den dirts unten am parkplatz gewesen(die übrigens auch platt gemacht werden sollen), zack kam ein grünes männchen aus dem wald und wollte ihm ne anzeige verpassen, zum glück kann man ja manchmal mit leuten reden , da hat er nochmal glück gehabt.
> 
> ...



So, die Dirts sind nun auch platt, schade drum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceCalt (12. September 2009)

Wird ja immer ausgefuchster von den Leutchen.


----------



## BrEmBo. (12. September 2009)

überall wird alles platt gemacht =( aber ich bin ja optimistisch bezüglich der rinne =)


----------



## [ApeX] (13. September 2009)

jo habs vorhin auch gesehen.... Die Dirts sind platt.
Man man.... wo soll das noch hinführen!

Ich hoffe darauf das nächstes Jahr was positvies in sachen Rinne passiert.


----------



## mussso (13. September 2009)

Mich hats ja gewundert das die Dirts noch so lange gestanden haben, bei den riesen Löchern die die Jungs da teilweise gebuddelt haben^^


----------



## Ric-O (14. September 2009)

Ja, irgendwie komisch, dass die nicht zeitgleich mit der Strecke weiter oben "renaturiert" wurden.


----------



## iceCalt (17. September 2009)

Bei Beamten darf man sich ja nicht wundern o..o


----------



## BrEmBo. (10. Oktober 2009)

he jungs,

mag morgen biken aber kein geld fürn bikepark. mim zug darf ich im rmv gebiet kostenlos fahren. hat wer ne dh strecke? wohne bei rüsselsheim. feldberg mag ich nich un is ja auch teils platt.

ist dringend! bitte meldet euch!


----------



## Eggbuster (13. Oktober 2009)

So richtig fix sind die Behörden hier momentan wahrlich nicht...


----------



## Ric-O (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich will endlich loslegen mit dem Bauen der neuen Rinne... Northshores und Airtime FÜR ALLE!!!!! 

Das sich dieser Bürokratenmist so lange hinzieht ist echt ätzend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mussso (16. Oktober 2009)

Eggbuster schrieb:


> So richtig fix sind die Behörden hier momentan wahrlich nicht...




Naja, was anderes hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet. Stichwort Hinhaltetaktik...

ABER nicht mit uns. Wir lassen nicht locker... es geht kein Weg daran vorbei an der Situation etwas zu ändern.

Laut Präsi brütet das Forst- und Umweltamt ja schon seit letzten Monat über unseren Vorschlägen. Mitte des Monats, welchen wir nu haben sollte der nächste runde Tisch stattfinden?


----------



## burning_bully (16. Oktober 2009)

am end wird es wieder so enden wie bisher immer... aber gefahren wird trotzdem....hehe ;-)


----------



## mussso (16. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt, naja mal sehen. Wenigstens könnte man dann nochmal die Presse hinzuziehen und klarstellen das es nicht an den Bikern gehangen hat.


----------



## burning_bully (16. Oktober 2009)

hat es das bisher überhaupt schon mal ??? wir sind doch eigentlich ein recht friedfertiges volk !?


----------



## Khakiflame (16. Oktober 2009)

an den bikern liegt es bestimmt nicht, hab nur gehört das die vereine die sich da ja so einsetzten, irgendwie nichts richtig machen wollen(gelände-verantwortung) und da klemmts mit dem forstamt...(alles nur gehört)


----------



## Eggbuster (16. Oktober 2009)

sehr schön, die Informationspolitik hier ist mal wieder fabelhaft!

Es liegt definitiv nicht an den Vereinen, dass die Einrichtung legaler Strecken momentan nicht so schnell abläuft, wie wir uns das vorstellen.
Momentan wartet alles auf eine simple Antwort vom Forstamt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khakiflame (16. Oktober 2009)

und wie lautet die simple frage zur antwort?

oder darf ich sowas wieder nicht fragen? weil es hoch geheim ist?


----------



## Eggbuster (16. Oktober 2009)

Kann man hier nachlesen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=406945


----------



## X-Präsi (17. Oktober 2009)

wer verzapft denn so nen bockmist, dass die trägerschaft usw. keiner übernehmen will? beim letzten treffen mit den bikern ist genau das gegenteil beschlossen worden. 
dimb und woffm werden gemeinsam die strecke realisieren. für den anschließenden betrieb sorgt dann woffm über seine vereinsversicherung. 

sorry, dass ich die infos hier nicht noch mal extra rein gesetzt hab, sondern nur im open trails sachstandsthread. derzeit zu viele baustellen, um an alles zu denken. den o.a. thread füttere ich aber regelmäßig. einfach ab und zu mal reinschauen oder abonnieren. 

Ansonsten bin ich selbst ziemlich stinkig ob der schleppenden arbeitsweise. wir biker haben alle jobs binnen weniger wochen erfüllt, und der amtsschimmel wiehert derzeit sehr langsam. erste beschwerdemail ist gestern raus. weitere anrufe folgen. 

ziel bleibt unverändert, mit einer strecke in 2010 so früh wie möglich an den start zu gehen. aber es nervt. nicht nur euch. 

gruezi


----------



## Khakiflame (4. November 2009)

da der "legalisierung der rinne geht weiter" thread ja closed ist,

gibts was neues? termin war ja im oktober mit den waldmenschen


----------



## Ric-O (4. November 2009)

Ja genau, wann dürfen die legalen Schaufeln ausgepackt werden?


----------



## X-Präsi (4. November 2009)

#Am 29.10. gab es einen Termin im Taunus, bei dem auch das Forstamt Darmstadt vertreten war. Fakten:

- das Forstamt ist noch zu keinem abschließenden Ergebnis gekommen
- die UNB ist wohl immer noch in der Prüfung
- das Freischneiden mit der Kettensäge durch einige Biker (?) hat die Herren vom Forstamt "not amused". Wir DIMBos sind auch nicht begeistert, wenn wir die Motivation auch nachvollziehen können. 

Also immer noch derselbe unbefriedigende Zustand. Es wurde aber klar, dass es in dem Tempo nicht weiter gehen kann. Hr. Müller wird jetzt mit der UNB nochmals Kontakt aufnehmen (so wie wir auch) und um Beschleunigung bitten. 

Trotz Verzögerung denken wir, bis Mitte nächsten Jahres eine legale Strecke am Start zu haben.


----------



## Khakiflame (4. November 2009)

cool danke für das update, nur kann ich mir die nachricht irgendwie nicht schön reden...

vorallem weil da jetzt steht, mitte nächsten jahres...


----------



## X-Präsi (4. November 2009)

da gibts auch derzeit nix zum Schönreden. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Verwaltungen jetzt in Kürze mit dem versprochenen Feedback rüber kommen, damit wir dann wieder am Zuge sind und Gas geben können. Wenn es weiter so extrem schleppend voran geht, müssen wir die Öffentlichkeit deutlich auf den Missstand aufmerksam machen. Ohne Kettensäge aber trotzdem laut


----------



## Ric-O (4. November 2009)

"Politisch korrekt" ist die Kettensägen Aktion bestimmt nicht gewesen, aber mal ehrlich... auf jeden Fall absehbar.

Das ist ja genau DAS, was alle dem Forstamt immer prophezeit haben... die Biker verschwinden nicht plötzlich, nur weil da 20 Bäume quer liegen... 
Wenn die Ämter schlau sind, merken sie villeicht wenigstens jetzt, dass eine SCHNELLE Lösung her muss und es nichts bringt die Sache einfach auszusitzen.


----------



## bestmove (4. November 2009)

Ric-O schrieb:


> "Politisch korrekt" ist die Kettensägen Aktion bestimmt nicht gewesen, aber mal ehrlich... auf jeden Fall absehbar.
> 
> Das ist ja genau DAS, was alle dem Forstamt immer prophezeit haben... die Biker verschwinden nicht plötzlich, nur weil da 20 Bäume quer liegen...
> Wenn die Ämter schlau sind, merken sie villeicht wenigstens jetzt, dass eine SCHNELLE Lösung her muss und es nichts bringt die Sache einfach auszusitzen.



Word! Die biker waren auch "not amused" über die Forstaktion ... geben und nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ric-O (4. November 2009)

aber sowas von "f**king not amused"


----------



## X-Präsi (4. November 2009)

Nun lassen wir das Thema "Kettensägenmassaker" hier einfach mal ruhen, würde ich vorschlagen. Ich denke, sollte Aktionen sollten auch jetzt mal unterbleiben. Sonst sind alle Türen so zu, dass wir sie nicht mehr auf bekommen.


----------



## mussso (4. November 2009)

Ric-O schrieb:


> Ja genau, wann dürfen die legalen Schaufeln ausgepackt werden?



Du willst schaufeln? Das glaub ich erst wenn ichs sehe.


----------



## Ric-O (4. November 2009)

Hä? Kennen wir uns, oder was soll der Spruch?


edit: ...na was ist, erst sowas hier texten und dann nix?


----------



## Khakiflame (4. November 2009)

don´t panic


----------



## mussso (4. November 2009)

wieso nicht trauen?
der ric war nur mal nicht so angetan vom schaufeln. aber vielleicht hat sich das ja geändert.


----------



## Ric-O (5. November 2009)

Hättest du gleich gesagt wer du bist, wäre das kein Problem gewesen, wozu das geheimnisvolle Getue? 
Whuuhuhuhuu Darkwing Duck lößt sich in Nebel auf... 












.


----------



## mussso (10. November 2009)




----------



## X-Präsi (23. November 2009)

Hi Leutz,

unsere Beschwerde hat gewirkt. Jetzt kommt endlich wieder Bewegung rein. 

Wir suchen jetzt nach einem Runden Tisch Termin möglichst noch vor Weihnachten, bei dem die Streckenvorschläge dann endlich mit Forst und Umweltämtern besprochen werden. 
Insbesondere Geopark und Herr Müller setzen sich jetzt für einen flotten Fortgang ein. 

Also weiter gehts! Pack mers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das_Playmobil (23. November 2009)

Juhu!

Dann hoffen wir mal, dass wir bald die Schaufeln auspacken können


----------



## burning_bully (23. November 2009)

da bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## BrEmBo. (23. November 2009)

war letzens mal kurz mit nem kumpel per auto vorbei gucken und finds gar nich gut dass soviele dennoch dort fahren! die verstehen es glaube nicht. positiv wirkt sich deren verhalten nicht aus.


----------



## Khakiflame (23. November 2009)

fantastisch, endlich bewegt sich was auf der offizielen seite, die andere seite, das leute trotzdem fahren, war ja klar. und ganz ehrlich richtig so...


----------



## aurelio (23. November 2009)

Sehr gut das es weiter vorwärts geht. Ich drück alle vorhandenen Daumen


----------



## BrEmBo. (24. November 2009)

Hoffe auch endlich wieder ne legale Top strecke zu haben! 2010 kommt ja bald  warten un optimistisch sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mussso (4. Dezember 2009)

Fährt von euch irgendwer mit Musik in den Ohren?

Da steht nämlich ein interessanter Beitrag von einem gewissen Thomas Tramer (Grüne Eberstadt) in den Bessunger neuen Nachrichten.
Zitat: "Die Rampen sind wieder aufgebaut-höher denn je. Die Downhiller nutzen wieder eifrig das illegale Angebot. Der Wald wird in diesem Bereich übermäßig stark genutzt, die Spaziergänger leben weiterhin gefährlich, da die Downhiller MEIST MIT HELM UND MUSIK IN DEN OHREN so gut wie abgeschnitten von der Umwelt sind und somit Spaziergänger gar nicht oder erst recht spät wahrnehmen."

Ich kenn da ja noch wen der komplett abgeschnitten von seiner Umwelt und fern ab jeglicher Realität lebt...
armer Thomas.

@BrEmBo. : Deine Band?


----------



## Khakiflame (4. Dezember 2009)

wann stand das in den bessunger nachrichten?


----------



## visionthing (4. Dezember 2009)

Die Zeitung gibt es als PDF:

http://wir-machen-drucksachen.de/BL-Ausgaben/2009/BENN041209.pdf

Der Artikel steht auf Seite 10


----------



## BrEmBo. (4. Dezember 2009)

he,

nein aber von nem kumpel und überzeugt davon  hoffe du auch 

das ist ja mal wieder der Hammer. wo kreuzt der momentane stand denn einen weg? !?
ganz ehrlich finde ich es eine freschheit so dazwischen zu keilen! wir (ihr) versuchen/versucht einen lösungsweg zu finden
und die medien müssen ohne hintergrundinformationen beiderseits immer irgendeine (sorry für folgendes) geballte schei*e verbreiten!
wenn die sich auch mit dem thema auseinander setzen würden und sich ein neutrales bild der sachlage machen würden, okay. aber sich von den günen dings ne einseitige meinung anzuhören und diese sooo publik zu verbreiten, bleibt einfach eine riesen FRECHEIT!!!

soviel zu meiner meinung!


----------



## mussso (4. Dezember 2009)

Ah ok thx.. joa iss nich schlecht die Mukke!

Naja es sind "nur" Bessunger Neue Nachrichten zuviel sollte man da nicht drauf geben.
Aber im Prinzip hast du Recht.


----------



## Mürre (4. Dezember 2009)

toll ist das nicht das wieder dort gefahren wird hilft bestimmt nicht weiter, aber wie war das noch mit abseits von befestigten Wegen fahren und laufen = Errosionsschäden? Wo steht denn der Herr der Grünen? bestimmt nicht auf dem befestigten Weg......


----------



## X-Präsi (5. Dezember 2009)

Dumm gelaufen. So eine negative Presse ist nicht gut für uns. 

Genau das wollten das Forstamt und die DIMB eigentlich mit einer gemeinsamen Pressemitteilung vermeiden. Darin wollten wir insbesondere skizzieren, wie es weiter gehen soll und wie alle gemeinsam daran arbeiten, eine legale Strecke zu bekommen. 
Ich warte auf den ersten Entwurf des Forstamtes dazu. Den Artikel nehme ich zum Anlass, Hr. M. trotz allem Stress', den er als Forstamtsleiter sicherlich hat, zu einer beschleunigten Bearbeitung zu kommen.


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (5. Dezember 2009)

Ein Gutes hat der Artikel dann aber m.E. doch: 
Er zeigt deutlich, dass eine Taktik der Verdrängung, der Verbote und des Aussitzens nicht die erwünscte Wirkung nach sich zieht. Der Bergabradsport ist ein Teil der üblichen Waldnutzung geworden, neben der Bewirtschaftung, der Jad, dem Wandern, Hiken, Nordic Walken etc. Dieser Tatsache müssen sich auch die Behörden (und irgendwelche Grünen-Ortsvereine) stellen. 
Wir sollten hoffen, dass die vielversprechenden Ansätze der DIMB gemeinsam mit dem Forstamt und anderen Behörden Früchte tragen.


----------



## Eggbuster (6. Dezember 2009)

Hecklerfahrer schrieb:


> Der Bergabradsport ist ein Teil der üblichen Waldnutzung geworden, neben der Bewirtschaftung, der Jad, dem Wandern, Hiken, Nordic Walken etc. Dieser Tatsache müssen sich auch die Behörden (und irgendwelche Grünen-Ortsvereine) stellen.



Wenn der Artikel diesen Aspekt auch so wiedergeben würde...

Auf jeden Fall eine sehr ärgerliche Handlung der Grünen, weshalb eine solche Fehlinformation noch rein musste ist schon sehr fraglich. Die an den Haaren herbeigezogene Argumentation der Wanderergefährdung scheint nur darauf abzuzielen, eben diese Gruppen den Mountainbikern negativer zu stimmen...
Einer der Punkte, an denen als Mountainbiker immer gearbeitet werden muss!
Man sollte sich bemühen einen positiven Eindruck zu hinterlassen wo immer es geht.


----------



## MunterRunter (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo seit langen mal wieder..

Grün hin oder her, unsere Eberstädter Dorfabgeortneten scheinen ja anscheinend nicht zu raffen, dass sie uns zwingen am Wochenende 300 bis 400 km mit dem Auto in der Gegend rumzueiern und Benzin zu verheizen. 
Das nenn ich doch mal Umweltbewusste Entscheidungen. Respekt vor solch einer politischen Weitsicht.
Mein Hobby werde ich deswegen nicht aufgeben und der Wald ist für alle da.

(Ich hoffe es tut sich bald was, jetzt wo die Parks zu sind...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (11. Dezember 2009)

MunterRunter schrieb:


> Hallo seit langen mal wieder..
> 
> Grün hin oder her, unsere Eberstädter Dorfabgeortneten scheinen ja anscheinend nicht zu raffen, dass sie uns zwingen am Wochenende 300 bis 400 km mit dem Auto in der Gegend rumzueiern und Benzin zu verheizen.
> Das nenn ich doch mal Umweltbewusste Entscheidungen. Respekt vor solch einer politischen Weitsicht.






> (Ich hoffe es tut sich bald was, jetzt wo die Parks zu sind...)



Echt dumm, jetzt wo die Parks zu sind. Wir haben über den Sommer so viel Zeit  verloren. Jetzt müssen wir dafür um so mehr Gas geben, dass wir zum Frühjahr eine legale Strecke am Start haben. 

Immerhin haben wir im Januar dann endlich das Treffen auch mit den anderen Behörden, die bisher nicht mit am Tisch waren, so dass wir zu einem einvernehmlichen Ergebnis kommen und in die konkrete Umsetzungsplanung einsteigen können. 

Also - ned uffgebe! Alles wird gut!

Vielleicht findet Ihr ja auch Möglichkeiten, die den Forst nicht so sehr ärgern...


----------



## X-Präsi (16. Januar 2010)

Mail vom Geopark: Gespräch mit den ganzen Umweltbehörden, Forstämtern etc. ist in der letzten Januar-Woche. Es geht weiter. Kleine Schritte sind besser als keine Schritte


----------



## strikemike (16. Januar 2010)

da bin ich auch echt gespannt.


----------



## X-Präsi (16. Januar 2010)

ich auch


----------



## aurelio (17. Januar 2010)

Gab / gibt es neue Reaktionen oder Stellungnahmen zur aktuellen Situation an der Rinne?


----------



## X-Präsi (17. Januar 2010)

Es kommt jetzt erst mal auf die Umweltbehörden an, die im Rahmen der Besprechung eine Stellungnahme zu den Vorschlägen abgeben. Dann werden wir sehen, welche Variante übrig bleibt und angegangen werden sollte.  Anschließend muss mit den Eigentümern gesprochen werden (in der Regel ist das dort aber Staatsforst, so dass der schon mit am Tisch sitzt  ).

Das Gespräch Ende Januar wird ganz entscheidend werden...


----------



## Brennende Asche (31. Januar 2010)

Präsi schrieb:


> Das Gespräch Ende Januar wird ganz entscheidend werden...



Der Januar ist so gut wie vorbei und ich sehr neugierig...


----------



## X-Präsi (31. Januar 2010)

Das hat jetzt alles begrenzt Spaß gemacht, um ehrlich zu sein. Der Termin wurde immer wieder geschoben, da überall permanente Terminknappheit zu verzeichnen war. 

Jetzt haben wir uns endlich auf den 19.02. geeinigt. Aber immerhin in diesem Jahr 

Die Mühlen mahlen seeeeeehr langsam und ich kann diejenigen verstehen, die mich schon per Mail angemault haben. Wenn das in dem Tempo weitergeht, werden wir an die Öffentlichkeit herantreten müssen. 

Mir war ja klar, dass wir aufgrund der vielen Abstimmungsprozesse Geduld brauchen, aber so einen schleppenden Fortgang habe ich bis dato noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Eggbuster (4. Februar 2010)

Ich bin wirklich sehr sehr gespannt, wie der Termin verlaufen wird...

Die groß verkündete Kooperationsbereitschaft und Bemühung um einen schnellen Fortschritt, haben sich bisher als nicht besonders intensiv erwiesen.

Es ist schon extrem leidig den vielen Nutzern der Rinne immer nur sagen zu können, dass man noch auf Antworten und Bewegung wartet...

Der Schnee schmilzt, bald ist Frühling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (4. Februar 2010)

Präsi schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir uns endlich auf den 19.02. geeinigt. Aber immerhin in diesem Jahr



Wenn der mal nicht wieder verschoben wird  Hinhaltetaktik wie eh und je, das wird dieses Jahr nix


----------



## strikemike (4. Februar 2010)

man wird sehen wie es sich da draußen entwickelt wenn der schnee weg ist und der boden nicht mehr gefroren ist...


----------



## X-Präsi (5. Februar 2010)

na immerhin haben wir gestern eine zweite Stellungnahme einer Behörde erhalten. Nach gerade mal 7 Monaten


----------



## schu2000 (5. Februar 2010)

die da welchen Inhalt hat?


----------



## X-Präsi (8. Februar 2010)

Es wurden ein paar Bedenken gegen unser Vorhaben geäußert, über die gesprochen werden wird. Es liegen insgesamt 2 von 9 erwarteten Stellungnahmen vor. Also im Ergebnis noch alles offen.


----------



## Khakiflame (8. Februar 2010)

also wie immer...hinhaltetaktik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innerloop (19. Februar 2010)

servus,

ich habe da in DA süd so en spot entdeckt... wer fährt und baut denn da? schreibt mich mal an!

gruß loop


----------



## visionthing (19. Februar 2010)

"edit"


----------



## richtig (19. Februar 2010)

> Geändert von innerloop (Heute um 17:40 Uhr)





> Geändert von visionthing (Heute um 17:39 Uhr)


----------



## innerloop (19. Februar 2010)

lach du nur, ich hatte vorher zu viele infos preis gegeben! jetzt ist es schön allgemein. aber irgendwie muss man die leute ja finden. ich will mich NICHT tagelang im wald auf die lauer legen, bis da mal die erbauer vorbei schauen...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Februar 2010)

Präsi schrieb:


> Es wurden ein paar Bedenken gegen unser Vorhaben geäußert, über die gesprochen werden wird. Es liegen insgesamt 2 von 9 erwarteten Stellungnahmen vor. Also im Ergebnis noch alles offen.


wir eilen ja in riesenschritten vorwärts. subber.


----------



## mussso (19. Februar 2010)

Joa, schon was bekannt? Heute sollte doch irgendwas stattfinden..


----------



## X-Präsi (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leutz,

dank sehr guter, zielstrebiger Moderation des Geoparks und wirklich konstruktiver Zusammenarbeit aller Beteiligten von Forst über Naturschutzbehorden bis hin zum Odenwaldklub sind wir gestern deutlich voran gekommen. Damit haben wir das halbe Jahr zwar nicht wieder aufgeholt, aber wir sind wirklich einen Schritt weiter. 

Details findet Ihr hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6860072#post6860072


----------



## rayc (20. Februar 2010)

Danke für deinen Einsatz 
Natürlich auch allen anderen Bikern, die involviert sind.

Ich frage lieber nicht nach den Zeithorizont für eine Strecke ...

Ich bin kein Downhiller, weis aber trotzdem das viele nicht so geduldig und/oder zuversichtlich sind.
Wer mit offenen Auge durch den Wald fährt/geht weis was ich meine.

Ray


----------



## X-Präsi (20. Februar 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Einsatz



Danke. Gebe ich weiter an Volker von WOFFM. Ohne Teamwork ginge hier gar nichts.



> Ich frage lieber nicht nach den Zeithorizont für eine Strecke ...


Der Zeithorizont wird auch wesentlich von uns abhängen. D.h. wie schnell wir zu konkreten Ausarbeitungen kommen und eine Entscheidung für eine Strecke herbeiführen können. *Deswegen ist das Treffen jetzt im März so ungemein wichtig. *


> Ich bin kein Downhiller, weis aber trotzdem das viele nicht so geduldig und/oder zuversichtlich sind.


kann ich auch sehr gut nachvollziehen. Ich könnte mich auch schwarz ärgern über das verloren halbe Jahr. Wenn man allerdings hört, dass die für uns wichtige Untere Naturschutzbehörde aufgrund einer sehr schweren Erkrankung der für uns maßgeblichen Person 4 Monate nicht besetzt war, kann man ansatzweise nachvollziehen woran es gehangen hat. Das ist wie im richtigen Leben...



> Wer mit offenen Auge durch den Wald fährt/geht weis was ich meine.


Einerseits kann ich jeden verstehen, der seinem Sport nachgehen möchte. Andererseits wirds mir ein wenig mulmig, denn, wird das Ganze übertrieben, kann der Schuss nach hinten los gehen. Derzeit ziehen am Runden Tisch so ziemlich alle an einem Strang in die selbe Richtung. Dieses zarte Pflänzchen sollte nicht zertrampelt werden.


----------



## BrEmBo. (21. Februar 2010)

Wollte mal fragen wies momentan dort ausschaut, denn hatte gehört das vor einigen Wochen von der Polizei Daten von paar dort fahrenden Leuten aufgenommen wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerfahrer (21. Februar 2010)

BrEmBo. schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen wies momentan dort ausschaut, denn hatte gehört das vor einigen Wochen von der Polizei Daten von paar dort fahrenden Leuten aufgenommen wurden.



Wie es dort im Moment ausschaut, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Ich vermute, ziemlich verschneit. 

"Daten" hat die Polizei allerdings tatsächlich aufgenommen....


----------



## Mürre (21. Februar 2010)

wenn nicht verschneit, dann schön matschig! 
Ist ja auch angedroht worden das die Herren in Grün da kontrollieren kommen....


----------



## strikemike (21. Februar 2010)

vor 14 tagen gings noch, da war aber auch gut viel schnee oben. im matsch macht das kein spaß...


----------



## Mürre (21. Februar 2010)

Ich finde Matsch super!  Der Schnee schmilzt ja so langsam an der Bergstraße..


----------



## BrEmBo. (21. Februar 2010)

schilder das man nicht fahren darf habe ich jedoch immernoch nicht gesehen...


----------



## Mürre (21. Februar 2010)

doch, ganz oben am ehemaligen Anfang hängt ein Schild in ca. 4m Höhe... Sonst auch noch keins gesehen, aber es fährt ja auch keiner daher können wir es ja nicht wissen!!


----------



## BrEmBo. (21. Februar 2010)

in 4m haha sehr gut das man es da oben sieht  geschweige können die nicht erwarten dass jeder da lang läuft und dann auch noch dieses schild sieht.. nun gut -.-


----------



## MunterRunter (15. März 2010)

Haaallooooo!        ...lo ...lo ...lo (das is das Echo)

Noch jemand hier?
Was hat sich denn getan?
Wo  kann man sich die Streckenvorschläge mal anschauen?
Ist die Strecke schon fertig...?


Gruß an Alle, das Wetter bessert sich!


----------



## iceCalt (15. März 2010)

MunterRunter schrieb:


> Haaallooooo!        ...lo ...lo ...lo (das is das Echo)
> 
> Noch jemand hier?
> Was hat sich denn getan?
> ...



Das Echo gibt es nur in Darmstadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eggbuster (15. März 2010)

Wir werden in Kürze mal wieder ein Infotreffen für die Locals organisieren und den Termin natürlich auch hier bekanntgeben 

Ein persönliches Treffen sollte allen die Möglichkeit geben Fragen zu stellen und diese auch zu beantworten, weitere Schritte zu erläutern und euch auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen.


----------



## X-Präsi (15. März 2010)

Wir planen für Anfang April ein Bikertreffen in Darmstadt. Da werden wir über den aktuellen Stand der Planungen reden. Weitere Infos dazu kommen noch.


----------



## strikemike (17. März 2010)

noch ein paar warme tage und die erste verlieren die nerven...


----------



## BrEmBo. (17. März 2010)

ich hab sie schon verloren


----------



## X-Präsi (17. März 2010)

kann ich verstehen, aber es dauert halt so lange es dauert


----------



## Khakiflame (17. März 2010)

könnte man nicht wenigstens kurz anreissen was es neues gibt? ist halt immer doof bis zu dem treffen zu warten und dann hat man ende keine zeit an dem tag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mussso (17. März 2010)

Vielleicht auf woffm was posten? Immerhin kann da nicht jeder mitlesen..


----------



## Khakiflame (18. März 2010)

he? nee soll mal hier gepostet werden, beim woffm forum kann sich ja auch jeder anmelden, ausserdem geht das ja nicht nur woffm was an, sondern auch alle anderen die dort gerne fahren...und ja nicht genaues nur kurz anreißen


----------



## X-Präsi (18. März 2010)

Hallo Leutz,

kann das Bedürfnis ja gut verstehen, hier informiert zu werden. Vielleicht ist aber auch diese Info trotz obigen Links ein wenig untergegangen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6860072#post6860072 
Bei unserem Treffen wollen wir die 5 verbliebenen Korridore zeigen und diskutieren, Teams bilden, die bei einer Begehung und Beurteilung aktiv unterstützen, Insiderinformationen geben usw. 

Bitte verzeiht, dass wir hier keine konkreten Korridore und Insiderinformationen nennen können. Hier lesen nicht nur Freunde mit. 

Und ganz ehrlich gesagt, finde ich es nicht zu viel verlangt, seinen Popo zu einem Treffen zu bewegen. Schließlich gehts uns alle an. 
Wir werden sowieso demnächst im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes alle Hände voll zu tun haben. Da sollten alle mit anpacken


----------



## mussso (19. März 2010)

Stimmt. Der Zusammenhalt ist hier leider nicht sonderlich groß.Wenn ich mir das letzte Treffen anschaue war fast nur "Frischfleisch" da. Von denen zwar ne ganze Menge, aber von den älteren Kollegen habe ich da niemanden gesehen.
Aber auch die werdens irgendwie mitbekommen.


----------



## Eggbuster (27. März 2010)




----------



## mussso (31. März 2010)

Ok


----------



## dortmund biker (31. März 2010)

"frühjar"?


----------



## selberbauer (31. März 2010)

tja ich hab schon lust auf neue trails

aber nicht auf das treffen

und auch nicht auf woffm

und im frühjar geht mal gar nicht


----------



## BrEmBo. (31. März 2010)

@ selbstbauer:

so leute wie dich kann ich gar nich ab ham.
keine lust auf treffen keine lust aufn woffm aber ins gemachte netz danach setzen.
wie ich sowas hasse.
geh zu deine kommune un bring selber was durch.


----------



## mussso (31. März 2010)

Bei dem geistigen Dünnpfiff könnt ich mir vorstellen wer das ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (31. März 2010)

mussso schrieb:


> Bei dem geistigen Dünnpfiff könnt ich mir vorstellen wer das ist...



ein hässlicher kleiner troll


----------



## aurelio (31. März 2010)

selberbauer schrieb:


> tja ich hab schon lust auf neue trails
> 
> aber nicht auf das treffen
> 
> ...



Ne ziemlich dumme, asoziale Einstellung.

Ich würde gerne kommen, kann jedoch nicht 100%ig sagen ob ichs schaffe, habe zur Zeit viel um die Ohren.


----------



## Eggbuster (6. April 2010)

Die geringe positive Resonanz ist wirklich mehr als enttäuschend!

Wir hoffen darauf, dass dennoch möglichst viele Interessierte anwesend sind und auch mal ein paar mehr Locals etwas Engagement zeigen.


----------



## mussso (6. April 2010)

Stimmt!
So wie ich das mitbekommen habe gibt es ein paar Locals, welche von den älteren, die nicht so viel (um nicht zu sagen gar kein) Vertrauen in dieses Vorhaben stecken.
Da es wohl vor ein paar Jahren schonmal Gespräche mit dem Forst etc. gab und nichts dabei rumgekommen ist.
Dieses Bild wird dann anscheinend auch auf jüngere Locals übertragen. Die sich der ganzen Sache hier dann dementsrechend fernhalten...
Naja solange wieder soviele kommen wie beim letzten Treffen ist das denke ich ein guter Anfang. Vor allem wenn sie weiterhin mithelfen wollen.
Ein Vorteil ist natürlich das die Leute die zum Treffen kommen mehr Mitspracherecht in verschiedenen Punkten haben!


----------



## one track mind (7. April 2010)

Eggbuster schrieb:


> Die geringe positive Resonanz ist wirklich mehr als enttäuschend!
> 
> Wir hoffen darauf, dass dennoch möglichst viele Interessierte anwesend sind und auch mal ein paar mehr Locals etwas Engagement zeigen.



lohnt es sich denn,  noch um halb neun dazu zu stossen? würde nämlich eigentlich gerne kommen, aber früher gehts bei mir nicht....


----------



## selberbauer (7. April 2010)

mussso schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> So wie ich das mitbekommen habe gibt es ein paar Locals, welche von den älteren, die nicht so viel (um nicht zu sagen gar kein) Vertrauen in dieses Vorhaben stecken. Da es wohl vor ein paar Jahren schonmal Gespräche mit dem Forst etc. gab und nichts dabei rumgekommen ist.





es geht so schon seit jahren...und passieren wird nichts, ausser man baut wieder selber!!!




> Ein Vorteil ist natürlich das die Leute die zum Treffen kommen mehr Mitspracherecht in verschiedenen Punkten haben!


und es wird geglaubt, dass keiner mehr "schwarz" selber baut?




> Bei dem geistigen Dünnpfiff könnt ich mir vorstellen wer das ist...


lieber nicht so voreilig sein, vielleicht ist es jemand den DU gar nicht kennst 



> Die geringe positive Resonanz ist wirklich mehr als enttäuschend!



kein wunder, in beerfelden und am feldberg habt ihr es ja auch verkackt



> Wir hoffen darauf, dass dennoch möglichst viele Interessierte anwesend sind und auch mal ein paar mehr Locals etwas Engagement zeigen.



gerne und jeder zeit nur nicht so...


----------



## BrEmBo. (7. April 2010)

ganz im ernst selberbauer..
wie du das siehst wissen WIR.
das die meinung von dir unter aller sau ist wissen WIR auch.
wenn das hier kein forum wäre un es keine foren regeln gäbe, würde ich dir am liebsten mal f**k dich an kopp werfen aber is ja nich so..
wenn ich dich auf der straße sehn würde mit deiner asozialen einstellung, zu maulen aber selber nicht helfen zu wollen, dann würde ich dir dein gesicht verschönern.
nun gut genug hergezogen.
sry dass das nicht so auf die englische art gesagt wurde, aber meine meinung zu ihm musste mal raus. un lieber im forum als wo anders

Edit: ich kann nicht aber würde kommen. kleiner unterschied!!


----------



## mussso (7. April 2010)

one track mind schrieb:


> lohnt es sich denn,  noch um halb neun dazu zu stossen? würde nämlich eigentlich gerne kommen, aber früher gehts bei mir nicht....



das letzte mal gings soweit ich mich entsinne etwas später los.. also denke ja


----------



## one track mind (7. April 2010)

mussso schrieb:


> das letzte mal gings soweit ich mich entsinne etwas später los.. also denke ja



dann werde ich mal vorbei schauen

@brembo: mach dich locker. dieser "selberbauer" ist denlkke ich, kein biker, sondern einer der was gegen biker hat und hier versucht diskussionen anzuzetteln, in deren verlauf biker unüberlegte comments vom stapel lassen, mit denen man uns dann diskreditieren kann. also einfach ignorieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrEmBo. (7. April 2010)

hmm ja...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. April 2010)

Auf Ignore setzen, mit solchen Leuten haben wir in Beerfelden auch so unsere Last.............


----------



## BrEmBo. (7. April 2010)

gut dass ich oft in beerfelden bin  viel spaß denen leuten für 2010


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. April 2010)

Du weißt , daß am WE Eröffnung ist ???


----------



## BrEmBo. (7. April 2010)

jaa un ich hoffe die leute von denen du redest auch. man sieht sich


----------



## speher (8. April 2010)

selberbauer schrieb:


> es geht so schon seit jahren...und passieren wird nichts, ausser man baut wieder selber!!!
> 
> 
> und es wird geglaubt, dass keiner mehr "schwarz" selber baut?
> ...


 

Junge du hast ganz schön Mut , die Leute hier zu provozieren
Das ganze bringt aber nichts, es kann die höchstens passieren dasss sie dich ohne Grund sperren lassen
wie mir dies schon sehr oft passiert ist.
Ich habe mich lange genug mit diesen Chaoten angelegt, es ist aber sinnlos 
Denn idese Leute sind uneinsichtig, daß man mit iher Methode nicht weiter kommt
Sie merken auch nicht dass Sie sich bei den Entscheidungsträgern verscherzen
Denn es gibt hier im Forum Leute die sich stets als die Alles- und Besserwisser darstellen
Ich denke du weißt schon wen ich meine
Ich halte mich seitdem verdeckt im Hintergrund
und bilde mir dabei mein eigenes Bild über diese Personengruppe

Mal sehen wie sich die ganze Sache weiterentwickelt
Ich selbst sehe für die Rinne keine Chance,
Den Frankenstein habe ich in der Zeit zwischen 1970 bis 1980 mit meinem Bike schon damals zu genüge kennen gelernt, nur haben wir uns damals gesitteter verhalten als die Jungs heute

Heute gehe ich am Frankenstein nur noch spazieren, da mir das alles zu anstrengend ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## selberbauer (8. April 2010)

speher schrieb:


> Junge du hast ganz schön Mut , die Leute hier zu provozieren
> Das ganze bringt aber nichts, es kann die höchstens passieren dasss sie dich ohne Grund sperren lassen
> wie mir dies schon sehr oft passiert ist.
> Ich habe mich lange genug mit diesen Chaoten angelegt, es ist aber sinnlos
> ...



danke, endlich einer der mich versteht.

provozieren, mmmh nö, eher mal augen öffnen.

es gibt halt auch noch mehr mountainbiker, die nicht in der WeltOhneFFM leben und ohne die ganze vereinsmeierei fahren möchten.

sperren warum? ich habe niemandem etwas getan, wenn mich das forum sperrt dann weis ich ja von wem es kommt


----------



## mussso (8. April 2010)

Wer glaubt denn das nicht mehr schwarz gebaut wird? Oder wer würde es denn glauben?
Wäre ziemlich naiv...
Ich sehe die Sache so das es entweder mit oder ohne WOFFM voran geht.
Die Rinne wird weiterhin bestehen, so oder so.
Das Problem des Forsts ist nunmal das es mittlerweile einfach viel zu viele Personen gibt die diesen Sport betreiben. Und es werden sicherlich nicht weniger...was Herr M. sicherlich schon gespürt haben dürfte.
Das muss er akzeptieren und diesen Leuten eine Möglichkeit geben sich auszutoben. Das ist eben die Rinne, da wird er nicht drum rumkommen.


----------



## one track mind (8. April 2010)

willkommen im forum speher, oder sollte ich lieber sagen willkommen zweitaccount von selberbauer.
ich setze dich/euch mal nicht auf meine ignorierliste, hat nämlich schon einen gewissen unterhaltungswert, was du/ihr vom stapel lasst


----------



## BrEmBo. (8. April 2010)

@ selberbauer:
wer denkst du würde dich denn sperren?


----------



## selberbauer (8. April 2010)

mussso schrieb:


> Wer glaubt denn das nicht mehr schwarz gebaut wird? Oder wer würde es denn glauben?
> Wäre ziemlich naiv...
> Ich sehe die Sache so das es entweder mit oder ohne WOFFM voran geht.
> Die Rinne wird weiterhin bestehen, so oder so.
> ...



ach ja, und wieso pisst du mich die ganze an wenn du eigentlich die gleiche meinung hast?

@onetrackmind

nein nein ich bin was eigenständiges hab mir dem speher nichts am hut sorry das ich euch alle entäuschen muss die meinen zu wissen wer ich bin oder gar meinen ich bräuchte einen zweiten account


----------



## richtig (8. April 2010)

selberbauer schrieb:


> ach ja, und wieso pisst du mich die ganze an wenn du eigentlich die gleiche meinung hast?
> 
> @onetrackmind
> 
> nein nein ich bin was eigenständiges hab mir dem speher nichts am hut sorry das ich euch alle entäuschen muss die meinen zu wissen wer ich bin oder gar meinen ich bräuchte einen zweiten account



über jungs wie dich lacht die welt.


----------



## BrEmBo. (8. April 2010)

nich nur die welt


----------



## mussso (8. April 2010)

selberbauer schrieb:


> ach ja, und wieso pisst du mich die ganze an wenn du eigentlich die gleiche meinung hast?
> 
> @onetrackmind
> 
> nein nein ich bin was eigenständiges hab mir dem speher nichts am hut sorry das ich euch alle entäuschen muss die meinen zu wissen wer ich bin oder gar meinen ich bräuchte einen zweiten account




die ganze ? meinst du Zeit?

Dann schein ich ja recht zu haben wenn ich behaupte wer du bist...

Naja WOFFM hat ne Chance verdient und wir sollten dankbar sein das sich wenigstens irgendeiner mit dem Forst, etc. in Verbindung setzt und eventuell was in Bewegung setzt.
Ich persönlich würde lieber gerne legal als illegal dort fahren!


----------



## selberbauer (9. April 2010)

mussso schrieb:


> Dann schein ich ja recht zu haben wenn ich behaupte wer du bist...



lass doch mal hören wer ich sein soll? nicht nur um den heißen brei herumreden. los oute mich 

war nett das treffen gestern


----------



## frankweber (9. April 2010)

Schrecklich hier!

Hab das Thema abbestellt.

Happy trails

hoffentlich auch mal wieder an der Rinne, war immer schön da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strikemike (9. April 2010)

was für ein kindergarten... 

es wird am frankenstein genauso gebaut wie am königsstuhl oder weinbiet. liegt in der sache der "natur"... egal wie bemüht die DIMB oder sonst wer ist. man wird es nie völlig unterbinden können. damit muss man sich einfach abfinden. 

das engagement von DIMB & Co. finde ich trotzdem sehr wichtig und es sollte nicht unnötig und schon gar nicht öffentlich untergraben werden. die paar minderbemittelten hier sollten sich doch einfach aufs mit lesen beschränken...


----------



## Khakiflame (9. April 2010)

strikemike schrieb:


> was für ein kindergarten...
> 
> es wird am frankenstein genauso gebaut wie am königsstuhl oder weinbiet. liegt in der sache der "natur"... egal wie bemüht die DIMB oder sonst wer ist. man wird es nie völlig unterbinden können. damit muss man sich einfach abfinden.
> 
> das engagement von DIMB & Co. finde ich trotzdem sehr wichtig und es sollte nicht unnötig und schon gar nicht öffentlich untergraben werden. die paar minderbemittelten hier sollten sich doch einfach aufs mit lesen beschränken...



word

einer mehr auf der ignore liste (selberbauer)


----------



## aurelio (9. April 2010)

Mike hat denke ich alles zu dem Salat da oben gesagt.

Konnte leider nicht kommen, ich hoffe das es etwas vorwärts ging. Ein kleiner Bericht wäre nett


----------



## MunterRunter (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leutz!

Irgendwie mal wieder alles eingeschlafen hier!
Noch nicht mal vom letzten Treffen is hier was gesagt worden.
Was ist denn nun mit Ortsbegehungen usw?

Ich hab so das Gefühl, nach den letzten gegenseitigen Beschimpfungen ist irgendwie die Luft raus.


----------



## mussso (12. Mai 2010)

Hier wird auch nichts gesagt werden. Wer was wissen will meldet sich bei woffm oder dem Herrn von der Dimb...


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Mai 2010)

hart aber herzlich ausgedrückt 

Wenn Du wissen möchtest, wie es mit den Ortsbegehungen voran geht, maile doch einfach mal an jo et woffm.de

gruß

thomas


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Januar 2011)

Gibt es Neuigkeiten ?


----------



## innerloop (20. März 2011)

gibt es eine Interessengemeinschaft, wo vertrauliche informationen über die rinne ausgetauscht werden?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. März 2011)

Melde Dich bei den Woffm´nern an.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrEmBo. (20. März 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenstand:
> 
> ich habe eben mit dem Forstamtsleiter, Hr. M., telefoniert. Das Gespräch war freundlich aber eher reserviert. Kann natürlich daran liegen, dass ich heute Biker Nr. 52 war, der sich bei ihm gemeldet hatte
> 
> ...





Wie lange es von seiten der Rechlichen jetzt rausgezögert wird. 

Wie schauts aus, ich bekomm keine Updates mehr per Mail?! aktueller zwichenbericht?


----------



## X-Präsi (22. März 2011)

Tach Leutz,

sorry fürs späte Update. 

Es gab ein paar Unstimmigkeiten im Nachgang zum letzten Runden Tisch. Details werde ich dazu hier nicht veröffentlichen. Die sind halbwegs ausgeräumt. Wir haben mittlerweile die in Frage kommenden Korridore kartografiert und die möglichen Trassenführungen eingezeichnet. 
Dazu haben wir vor allem wegen des frühen Schneefalls allerdings auch 2 Monate länger gebraucht, als geplant. Nun prüfen Forst- und Naturschutzbehörden die Vorschläge aus deren Sicht, so dass wir anschließend (hoffentlich) ein bis zwei gescheite Alternativen haben. 

Wer hier wegen der Zeitverläufe meckert, dem kann ich nur sagen: 
Ihr habt recht! Es nervt. Nicht nur Euch. Aber in Hessen gehts nur schnell, dass teuere Tickets an Biker ausgestellt werden. Aus dem Odenwald sind jetzt schon 4 Fälle bekannt, in denen jeweils über 200 Euro für das Befahren eines nichtfesten Weges berappt werden sollen.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (22. März 2011)

Meinen ganz herzlichen Dank an all diejenigen, die Zeit und Herzblut in die Angelegenheit stecken.
Allen anderen empfehle ich den Beitritt zur DIMB oder anderen Vereinen um dieses Engagement zu würdigen


----------



## derfati (25. März 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Aus dem Odenwald sind jetzt schon 4 Fälle bekannt, in denen jeweils über 200 Euro für das Befahren eines nichtfesten Weges berappt werden sollen.



Krass. Betrifft das die Rinne oder x-beliebige Pfade?


----------



## richtig (25. März 2011)

die rinne im besonderen.


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Juli 2011)

Neue (alte) Infos:

Die Behörden prüfen noch. Bisher kein weiteres Ergebnis. 

Aber mittlerweile kommen Beschwerden von Spaziergängern an, die nach deren Schilderungen an der Rinne ziemlich übel beschimpft und wohl auch vom Weg gedrängt worden sein sollen. Weiß jemand was von einem Zwischenfall mit einem "mittelalterlichen" Ehepaar von letzer Woche? Wenn ja, bitte mal kurz die Story per Mail an kleinjohann et dimb.de oder per PN hier im Forum schildern.  

Denn die Geschichte des Fußgängers klingt so wüst, dass ich gerne mal von anderer Seite gehört hätte, was da los war. 


Und an der Stelle ein dringender Appell an alle:

Und wenn Ihr noch so unfreundlich angeredet werdet, steht drüber und lasst die Leute motzen. Sagt doch einfach "war nett mit Ihnen zu plaudern und wünsche einen  schönen Tag!". Und dann lasst sie doch einfach mit ihrem Zorn alleine im Wald stehen. Aber nicht provozieren lassen. Das ist doch nur gewollt und am Ende stehen wir wieder bescheiden in der Presse da. 

Und unsere Gegner stürzen sich mit Freuden auf jede Beschwerde, die reinkommt. 

Danke fürs Verständnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlepper (18. August 2011)

Kenne die Story nicht, jedoch wurde nicht nur an der Rinne sondern auch an anderen Stellen wild gebaut, dazu wurden teils angrenzende Hänge abgetragen und Baumwurzeln unterhölt. An diesen Trails und dem kreuzenden "MTrail" wurden nun im Verlauf stehende Bäume markiert, ich denke es wird die nächste "Platterei-Aktion" folgen, die Amtspersonen prüfen wohl so lange bis kein Baum mehr aufm Fränkie steht. Mittlerweile wurden jedoch schon Bußen am Meli und Felsberg verhängt und auch dort Strecken zerpflügt....Beschwerden von wem auch immer wird es weiter geben, wenn nicht Bewegung und Legalisierung in die Sache kommt, da dies jedoch dem Herrn M. genau in den Kram passt verzögert er weiter.....und stellt sich so gegen die eindeutige Mehrheit der Waldbenutzer am Fränkie, das sind die MTBler nämlich eindeutig....nach dem BBNR wird es dann wohl wieder rund gehen an der "Baustelle" und viel Bäume fallen, herzlichen Glückwunsch an die angebl. Naturschützer, aber wat solls, die Ur-Grünen haben ja jetzt auch Chauffeure für ihre Staatskarossen....und am Fusse des Fränkie keine Idee wie sie die alkoholisierten(Vodka-trinkenden), teils kriminellen Jugendlichen von den Kinderspielplätzen bekommen sollen.... da kann man sich ja viel einfacher gegen die Sport-Jugend wenden.....in D hilft nur Lobby glaub i...

so long


----------



## scylla (18. August 2011)

na toll!
Dass es bei den "Bauaktionen" und dem kreuzenden Trail mal einen Knall geben wird, habe ich schon länger befürchtet. Sieht so aus als würde es bis dahin nicht mehr lange dauern. Die Bauten sind leider sehr ungünstig platziert und ausgeführt. Allerdings scheinen das wirklich Kiddies zu sein, die es nicht besser wissen! Aus meiner Sicht ist es aber besser, sie stellen sich ungeschickt beim Schaufeln an, als dass sie sich beim Rauchen die Finger verbrennen... unbegreiflich, dass von offizieller Seite wohl andersrum gesehen wird.
Auch an anderer Stelle gab es bereits wieder Fällaktionen von Bäumen, die mit großer Sicherheit krank waren, weil sie neben einem Trail stehen 

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es in Zukunft noch irgend etwas am Frankenstein gibt, wo wir uns als MTBler bewegen können. Aber wir sind viele und wir werden immer mehr!


----------



## innerloop (18. August 2011)

Im Wald wird leider viel zu häufig ohne Verstand gebaut. Wenn ich die Löcher im Waldboden sehe, die gegraben werden, um einen mittelmäßigen Sprung zu bauen, kann ich verstehen, dass der Förster die Wände hoch geht. Leider scheinen da wirklich oft "Kiddies" am Werk zu sein, die nicht wirklich wissen was sie tun. (Man kann einen Sprung auch aus Totholz bauen und ihm nur mit wenig Erde ein schönes Finnish verleihen. Das ist viel verträglich für den Wald.)

Diese Löcher sind Stolperfallen für Tier und Mensch. Auf die Spitze wurde es am Spielplatz hinterm Böllenfalltor getrieben. Aa gibt's ja schon seit langem zwei kleine Brechsandhügel, wo häufig auch Jungs mit Baumarkträdern ohne Helm drüberhüpfen. Die haben jetzt einfach zwischen den beiden Sprüngen einen Double gebaut und ein riesiges Loch dazwischen gegraben, um genügend Erde für Kicker und Landung zu haben. Das ganze an einem Platz, wo täglich viele viele Leute vorbei laufen (Rentner, Eltern mit ihren Kindern). Das ist doch unmöglich. Der Double taugt nicht mal was. Zudem sind die Erbauer noch auf eine Wurzel gestoßen und haben angefangen, diese zu durchtrennen. Wie gesagt, wäre ich Förster, würde ich auch ausrasten. So müssen wir uns auch nicht wundern, dass wir Biker in der Öffentlichkeit hauptsächlich als Rowdys angesehen werden.


----------



## scylla (18. August 2011)

Genau darum wäre der einzig vernünftige Ansatz auch von offizieller Stelle meiner Meinung nach, den Kiddies und allen anderen, die bauen wollen, einen legalen Ort zu geben, wo sie dies tun dürfen. Damit wäre im Sinne der Spaziergänger, Tiere und Pflanzen der "Wildwuchs" solcher Bauaktionen eingedämmt (eben weg von offiziellen Wanderwegen, und konzentriert auf einen Ort, wo man sich dann eben als Fußgänger nicht aufhält), die Kiddies würde an solcher Stelle sicher von erfahrenen Leuten manchmal Anleitung bekommen, wie man es richtig macht, und im allegemeinen alle Biker, die gerne Springen und Shreddern hätten einen Ort zum Austoben und müssten sich nicht verstreut über den ganzen Frankenstein ihre eigenen Spots basteln.
Somit wäre eigentlich allen geholfen!

Dass die Behörden das nicht einsehen, finde ich sehr schade! Es könnte doch so einfach sein!


----------



## NeverEnough (18. August 2011)

wer aufs bußgeld eingeht ist dumm. reagiert nicht drauf und wenn es vors gericht geht, was solls? der/die förster brauchen eindeutige beweise. er muss uns beweisen das wir menschen verletzten und die natur so belasten das tiere und pflanzen zu schaden kommen. aussagen wie "beinah unfälle" bringen ihn nich weit... also wer ein bußgeld bekommt, einfach ignorieren. 
die sollen doch froh sein das die jugend sich gescheit beschäftigt und nicht draußen rumlungert und leute anpöpelt und vorm pc hocken und sich zu fetten..


----------



## richtig (18. August 2011)

NeverEnough schrieb:


> die sollen doch froh sein das die jugend sich gescheit beschäftigt und nicht draußen rumlungert und leute anpöpelt und vorm pc hocken und sich zu fetten..



chips einen runter...
oder was wolltest du sagen? 


grussascha


----------



## X-Präsi (18. August 2011)

NeverEnough schrieb:


> wer aufs bußgeld eingeht ist dumm. reagiert nicht drauf und wenn es vors gericht geht, was solls? der/die förster brauchen eindeutige beweise. er muss uns beweisen das wir menschen verletzten und die natur so belasten das tiere und pflanzen zu schaden kommen. aussagen wie "beinah unfälle" bringen ihn nich weit... also wer ein bußgeld bekommt, einfach ignorieren.


Ich glaube, das ist so ziemlich der gröbste Unfug, den ich hier bisher gelesen habe. Man kann einen Bußgeldbescheid nicht aussitzen. Je länger Du wartest, um so teurer wirds. Und wird, wenn Du kein Rechtsmittel eingelegt hast, irgendwann richtig teuer vollstreckt. 

Und wenn Du Rechtsmittel eingelegt hast, täusche dich mal nicht wegen der Beweislage. So einfach wie Du das schreibst, ist es weiss Gott nicht. Denn je nachdem, welchen Richter Du erwischst, reicht dem schon eine ganz dünne Beweisdecke, um gegen Dich zu entscheiden. Mit ein wenig Glück und wenn Du genügend Geld zur Verfügung hast, kannst Du dann evtl. in die zweite Instanz gehen. Und vielleicht reicht diesem Gericht dann evtl. die Beweislage nicht aus. Aber auch nur VIELLEICHT.

Wir empfehlen, sich erst mal bei uns wegen der optimalen Vorgehensweise zu erkundigen und dann ggfs. den Rechtsanwalt aufzusuchen.


----------



## BrEmBo. (18. August 2011)

(y)


----------



## NeverEnough (18. August 2011)

gut, so wurde es mir von nem rechtsanwalt erzählt den ich kenne. habe mit dem mal drüber geschwätzt. 
ja, es kommt auf den richter drauf an, das stimmt auch wieder. doch was hat der förster für beweise? wann wurde z.b. mal ein mensch verletzt?? 
und so ein unfug ist das auch wieder nicht...


----------



## hergie (18. August 2011)

innerloop schrieb:


> Auf die Spitze wurde es am Spielplatz hinterm Böllenfalltor getrieben. Aa gibt's ja schon seit langem zwei kleine Brechsandhügel, wo häufig auch Jungs mit Baumarkträdern ohne Helm drüberhüpfen. Die haben jetzt einfach zwischen den beiden Sprüngen einen Double gebaut und ein riesiges Loch dazwischen gegraben, um genügend Erde für Kicker und Landung zu haben.



Das durfte ich heute Live erleben 
Mittlerweile ist die Landung des letzten Hügels mit resten einer Palette geflickt worden. An der Anfahrt vom ersten Hügel sind Sandkicker gebaut worden, inkl. der obligatorischen Löcher. 

Unfassbar sowas auf einem Spielplatz zu machen.  
Am besten Fällen die Bauherren gleich die Schaukel um aus dem Holz ein Northshore zu bauen... 
Da wundert es keinen wenn Förster und Co. einen Groll auf Biker haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noon (19. August 2011)

Zeit für einen kleinen "Guter Wille Zeigen" Trailrückbau. Wenn das keine positiven Schlagzeilen gibt.
"Mountainbiker retten Kinderspielplatz vor Buddel Rowdies"


----------



## Gaunt (19. August 2011)

Mal so als (fast) unbeteiligter...
Bin neulich auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit übern Frankie gefahren. Dabei sind mir vor der Brücke (diese kleine S) am Ende der Frankensteiner Straße ein paar (4-5) von der FFF ziehmlich schnell und laut entgegen gekommen. Ich selber kann das einschätzen. Aber ein Rentner sieht nur eine lärmende Horde die den Dackel zu Klump fährt.


----------



## BrEmBo. (19. August 2011)

Fff?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. August 2011)

.....Fast Forward Fraktion..........


----------



## BrEmBo. (19. August 2011)

muss man das wissen. ich mein ich hab nen ziemlich gutes allg. wissen wenns ums radeln geht


----------



## Gaunt (20. August 2011)

Fast. Full Face Fraktion;-)

Nein, man überlebt auch ohne dieses essentielle Wissen ganz gut...


----------



## scylla (21. August 2011)

Nur mal so als (fast) beteiligter...
Neulich auf der Feierabendrunde bin ich über den Frankie gefahren. Dabei sind mir oben am Frankensteinweg ein paar von der RRF ziemlich schnell entgegengekommen mit ratternden Freiläufen und quatschend. Ich selber kann das einschätzen. Aber ein Rentner sieht nur eine lärmende Horde, die den Dackel zu Klump fährt.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. August 2011)

Iwo hast Du das schonmal gepostet......wo war das nur ?


----------



## X-Präsi (22. August 2011)

NeverEnough schrieb:


> und so ein unfug ist das auch wieder nicht...


Unfug bezog sich lediglich auf den Tipp, eine Owi-Anzeige tatenlos auszusitzen. Denn der Schuss geht nach hinten los. Das sollte man auch niemandem raten. Denn es gibt genug Leute, die alles, was in irgendwelchen Foren steht, unreflektiert annehmen und es dann auch so machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gaunt (22. August 2011)

Naja, ist zwar OT, aber auch die Rennradfahrer haben Probleme. Du kannst statt Downhill oder Rennrad auch jedes andere beliebige X Hobby einsetzen welches von der gegnerischen Partei nicht betrieben wird und sich ansatzweise als "Munition" eignet.

Das einzige was ich sage: Wenn die Stimmung wie am Frankenstein eh schon heiß ist sollte man einfach ein  bisschen zurückhaltend sein. Zu sagen: "Irgendjemand anderes ist genau so schlimm" bringt da gar nichts.


----------



## scylla (22. August 2011)

Gaunt schrieb:


> Zu sagen: "Irgendjemand anderes ist genau so schlimm" bringt da gar nichts.



... genauso wenig, wie Radfahrer anhand ihrer Kleidung in Fraktionen einzuteilen


----------



## Gaunt (22. August 2011)

Naja, nen MTB`ler erkennt man sehr leicht an seiner Kleindung und dem Dreck drauf  Und einer mit Fullface Helm fährt in der Regel keine gemächlichen Touren


----------



## scylla (22. August 2011)

fail! 
einen mtb'ler erkennt man an dem fetten hochglanzpolierten bike, das er mitten im sichtfeld an der eisdiele platziert.




(für alle anderen: IRONIEALARM)


----------



## innerloop (25. August 2011)

kann jemand bestätigen, dass die rinne mal wieder "geschliffen" wurde?

die info stammt von dem kumpel eines bike-kumpels von mir... ich hatte noch keine zeit, das mit meinen eigenen augen zu überprüfen. ihr könnt mir auch gerne eine PN schreiben.


----------



## BrEmBo. (25. August 2011)

geschliffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (25. August 2011)

na ja, kaputt, zerstört, hinüber, wie auch immer...

http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/schleifen


----------



## BrEmBo. (25. August 2011)

aso keine ahnung.


----------



## innerloop (26. August 2011)

ich fand das wort geschliffen irgendwie schön, da die rinne unterhalb von der festung frankenstein liegt... burgen wurden bei angriffen auch oft geschliffen, also zerstört und abgefackelt


----------



## inflameswetrust (27. August 2011)

ich weiss, dumme frage aber wie siehts aus mit der legaliserung?


----------



## X-Präsi (27. August 2011)

inflameswetrust schrieb:


> ich weiss, dumme frage aber wie siehts aus mit der legaliserung?



Und still der ruht der See. Keine Änderung. Haben vor fast 6 Monaten die Vorschläge eingereicht und die Behörden prüfen und prüfen und prüfen und prüfen 
Haben schon mehrmals versucht, Dampf zu machen, aber keine Bewegung. Werden im September letztmalig um zeitnahe Bearbeitung bitten und androhen, dass wir sonst aussteigen. Und das ist ernst gemeint. Denn verarschen können wir uns selber. Dafür brauchen wir keine unwilligen Beamten (und das sage ich, obwohl ich selbst einer bin). So, wie das im Moment läuft, ist das reine Energieverschwendung von unserer Seite. Vielleicht kann ja der neue Konfliktschlichter beim Hessen Forst was bewegen. Mit dem hatte ich vorletzte Woche wegen der Rinne Kontakt. Soll wohl irgendwie vermitteln. 

Wir halten Euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## noon (28. August 2011)

Auf jeden Fall danke fürs Engagement


----------



## iRider (28. August 2011)

Die Behörden haben halt aus den letzten beiden Legalisierungsversuchen "gelernt" dass man es einfach aussitzen kann.  
Ich frage mich wirklich wann es die Behörden raffen dass eine legale Stecke Bautätigkeiten und Fahren kanalisieren würde und somit nur positiv wäre?
Gute Arbeit Präsi und die beteiligten Vereine.  Zeigt dass diesmal die Einzigen die die Sache unprofessionell angehen die Behörden sind!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. August 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Und still der ruht der See. Keine Änderung. Haben vor fast 6 Monaten die Vorschläge eingereicht und die Behörden prüfen und prüfen und prüfen und prüfen
> Haben schon mehrmals versucht, Dampf zu machen, aber keine Bewegung. Werden im September letztmalig um zeitnahe Bearbeitung bitten und androhen, dass wir sonst aussteigen. Und das ist ernst gemeint. Denn verarschen können wir uns selber. Dafür brauchen wir keine unwilligen Beamten (und das sage ich, obwohl ich selbst einer bin). So, wie das im Moment läuft, ist das reine Energieverschwendung von unserer Seite. Vielleicht kann ja der neue Konfliktschlichter beim Hessen Forst was bewegen. Mit dem hatte ich vorletzte Woche wegen der Rinne Kontakt. Soll wohl irgendwie vermitteln.
> 
> Wir halten Euch auf dem Laufenden.




Danke für die gute Arbeit.
Solltet Ihr wirklich iwan draußen sein wird es mit Sicherheit weiter gehen mit dem illegalen Bauen.
Ich denke mal daß es dann schlimmer wird und der Forst hat nichts gewonnen.
Es ist leider so........führen die Verhandlungen zu nichts sprechen wieder die Waffen, das wird sich nie ändern solange engstirnige Diktatoren ( Leiter Forstamt ) an der Macht sind !

Gruß Gerd


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. August 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Solltet Ihr wirklich iwan draußen sein wird es mit Sicherheit weiter gehen mit dem illegalen Bauen.
> Ich denke mal daß es dann schlimmer wird und der Forst hat nichts gewonnen.


Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass einige aus Trotz wegen dem Scheitern dann den Heinis vom Forst extra eins reinwürgen wollen und sich die illegalen Bauten eher häufen oder sogar bewusst absurd ausfallen. Ich könnte das ehrlich gesagt niemandem verdenken, obwohl mir klar ist, dass das nur wieder noch mehr Ärger bedeutet. Echt traurig, dass man so verbohrt und kurzsichtig sein kann...


----------



## X-Präsi (28. August 2011)

Kann Euren Frust gut verstehen. Aber trotzdem versuchen wir, jetzt über den Geopark noch mal Druck zu machen... Wir wollen ja unbedingt eine gute Lösung, Nicht falsch verstehen. Aber wenn ich sehe, dass die Energie z.B. in Wiesbaden oder bei der Trailerweiterung in Stromberg besser eingesetzt ist, dann kriegt das den Vorzug. Dann müssen die Behörden damit leben, was sie mit der Verschleppung angerichtet haben. Klar sind die Prüfungungen aufwendig, aber das hier sprengt jeden zeitlichen  Rahmen. Und ich muss auch mal das Forstamt in Schutz nehmen: es liegt nicht allein an Koll M. sondern leider auch an anderen Behörden, die sich bislang in Schweigen hüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spessartwild (29. August 2011)

Hi,

in finde, die Jungs haben ganz recht...
sollen sie doch bauen auf Teufel komm raus, (mit 100 Mann am besten gleichzeitig)
denn schließlich sind wir das Volk
d.h. irgendwo muß das Potenzial sich in den Leuten ja auch 
entfalten können, oder ?
Die halbe Menschheit beschwert sich über unsere heutige Jugend,
und dann wollen sie mal was gestalten - und schon wieder werden
sie unnötigen Zwängen unterworfen - wo soll sich denn da noch
was entwickeln...?
Schließlich ist ja keine große Sache, dass die untere Naturschutzbehörde
hier ihren Segen gibt und das zuständige Forstamt die Angelegenheit
als praktikabel ansieht und der Waldeingentümer einen entsprechenden
Ausgleich erhält...
Es gibt genug Beispiele, wo dies gut funktioniert...
und auf die Dauer wird sich das " Gute " durchsetzen !!!


----------



## rayc (6. September 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Kann Euren Frust gut verstehen. Aber trotzdem versuchen wir, jetzt über den Geopark noch mal Druck zu machen... Wir wollen ja unbedingt eine gute Lösung, Nicht falsch verstehen. Aber wenn ich sehe, dass die Energie z.B. in Wiesbaden oder bei der Trailerweiterung in Stromberg besser eingesetzt ist, dann kriegt das den Vorzug. Dann müssen die Behörden damit leben, was sie mit der Verschleppung angerichtet haben. Klar sind die Prüfungungen aufwendig, aber das hier sprengt jeden zeitlichen  Rahmen. Und ich muss auch mal das Forstamt in Schutz nehmen: es liegt nicht allein an Koll M. sondern leider auch an anderen Behörden, die sich bislang in Schweigen hüllen.



Das ist nicht nur nachvollziehbar sondern vernünftig.

Leider lief es in der Vergangenheit in Sachen Rinne ähnlich.

Ich bin gespannt wie es weiter läuft.
Schliesslich kann der Forst nicht den ganzen Wald abholzen nur um Biker zu ärgern. 

ray


----------



## meivin123 (30. Oktober 2011)

Also ich fänds richtig cool, wenn die Rinne legalisiert wird...
Legalize it 
Liegt bei mir richtig in der Nähe und wenns da einen großen Bautag gibt wäre ich sofort dabei.
Ich finds halt richtig kacke, das die Leute nicht wissen was sie wollen.
Erst meinen sie alle deutschen Kinder werden immer fetter und den ganzen Kram(Gewaltspiele, PC süchtige).
Und wenn dan welche rausgehen und was im Wald bauen, kommen irgendwelche Pilzsammler vorbei und beschweren sich 
und auch andere Leute.
Wobei heutzutage wenn man da fährt beschwert sich keiner mehr.
Und die Kritischen Wege die anscheinend so gefährlich gekreuzt werden sind an den meisten Stellen schon fast zugewuchert.


----------



## BrEmBo. (2. November 2011)

bei den Behörden hilft wohl echt nur Abwarten und Teetrinken..


----------



## meivin123 (2. November 2011)

BrEmBo. schrieb:


> bei den Behörden hilft wohl echt nur Abwarten und Teetrinken..



ich glaub die Behörden trinken Tee


----------



## BrEmBo. (2. November 2011)

wohl eher. ja!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (4. November 2011)

die ganze situation kommt mir irgentwie bekannt vor....einigt euch unterder hand, mit den eigentümer und forst (vorerst). 
es gab ma zeiten da haben die behörden teile der strecke mit flatterband abgespert und ander streckenabschitte freigelegt. das ist halt jahre her, 10 jahre, so ca.!  da haben sellbst wir nicht schlecht gestaunt..


----------



## meivin123 (4. November 2011)

Die Förster haben aber auf Sturr geschaltet!
Die meinen im Geo Naturpark wäre kein platz für ne Downhill Strecke.


----------



## flipflop78 (5. November 2011)

Dann erzähl ihnen mal, das es im Geo Naturpark schon ne Strecke gibt 
MÖ1 Rund um Mömlingen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meivin123 (5. November 2011)

Der hat das so gemeint, das es so viele Attraktioneng ibt da ist kein Paltz für nochmehr!


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. November 2011)

Glaubt mir, mit der DIMB sitzen da schon die richtigen Leute am Drücker. Wenn die andere Seite nur blockt und nicht kooperieren will, ist die Lage leider recht aussichtslos, da man keine Grundlage hat, auf der man eine Strecke mit Nachdruck fordern kann. Umso trauriger ist es, wenn die das wissen und auch mit voller Absicht ausnutzen  Dass sie damit NIE erreichen werden, dass sich der Bedarf nach einer Strecke im Sand verläuft, sondern einfach nur naturverbundene Sportler regelrecht kriminalisiert werden (die Polizei im Wald, die Trailfahrer abkassiert ist das Letzte!!), haben die wohl noch nicht kapiert. Ein Armutszeugnis für deren Fähigkeit, die Gesamtheit einer Problemsituation zu überschauen...


----------



## Mürre (7. November 2011)

Gab es eigentlich auch schon Beschwerden von Fußgängern, dass die CC-Fahrer mit geschätzten 40km/h den Weg, den man hochtritt bzw. als Fußgänger hochläuft, runterheizen? Ist mir gestern mal so aufgefallen wieviele da mit einem ordentlichen Tempo den normalen Weg runterballern und es waren nicht wenig Leute auf den Wegen unterwegs.....


----------



## jan84 (7. November 2011)

Mürre schrieb:


> Gab es eigentlich auch schon Beschwerden von Fußgängern, dass die CC-Fahrer mit geschätzten 40km/h den Weg, den man hochtritt bzw. als Fußgänger hochläuft, runterheizen? Ist mir gestern mal so aufgefallen wieviele da mit einem ordentlichen Tempo den normalen Weg runterballern und es waren nicht wenig Leute auf den Wegen unterwegs.....



Die gibt es häufig, zumindest wenn man mit Wanderern spricht. Aber fang bitte keine Grabkämpfe an... "CC-Fahrer" ... Für die meisten Wanderer ist ein Mountainbiker ein Mountainbiker, egal ob er auffm Trekkingrad ohne Helm oder auf der DH-Maschine mit Helm sitzt. 
Einige der von dir angesprochenen "Problemfälle" sind sich des Problems aber nicht wirklich bewusst, da hilft mit ihnen reden -überraschenderweise - auch manchmal. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Mürre (7. November 2011)

konnte ich ja nicht, da sie so schnell weg waren


----------



## Birk (7. November 2011)

Es wurden ja auch mal wieder ordentlich Bäume gefällt am Frankenstein, als nächstes werden jetzt wohl die schweren Maschinen zum abtransport kommen und schön den Wald durchpflügen.:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (7. November 2011)

Waren gestern schon unterwegs Birk


----------



## meivin123 (7. November 2011)

Das ist aber net direkt an der Rinen sondern weiter üben beim Allemanen Weg nach Seeheim.


----------



## Floffrob (8. Februar 2012)

Schließe ich aus dem Diskussionsverlauf richtig, dass es IMMER noch verboten ist, in der Rinne zu radeln? Dann wäre ich ja kürzlich illegal da gewesen. Nun ja, der Boden war gefroren und somit Glatt, aber das hat auch wirksam verhindert, dass der Wald weiter erodiert =) Außerdem hat die Temperatur (um die -10) wohl auch wirksam Verhindert, dass der Mann in Grün aufgetaucht ist...

Wie ist es denn für einen Neuling in diesem Gebiet ersichtlich, dass es verboten ist, dort zu fahren? Ich kam erst danach auf die Idee, dass das DIE RINNE war, hab doch lediglich beim spazieren paar coole Wege und Kicker gesehen... Ich mein, klar ist es gesetzlich nicht erlaubt auf Wandertrails bla bla, aber könnte man nicht unten ein Schild hinstellen, dass da "scharf geschossen" wird? Zumal man bei den Kickern und Drops doch wohl eher rein optisch davon ausgeht, dass es sich um einen Downhill Trail handelt als um einen Wanderweg...

Jedenfalls hoffe ich, dass da eine radlerfreundliche Einigung erzielt wird. Und am besten nicht erst in weiteren vier Jahren, so lange dauert die Diskussion mindestens schon wie ich im Netz nachvollziehen kann...


----------



## meivin123 (8. Februar 2012)

Also scharf geschossen wurd da schon wirklich (wortwörtlich).
Gibt da so ne lustige, echte, wahre Geschichte.
Der Jägermeister/Förster hat im Auto mi seiner Ungeladenen Knarre rumhantiert und hat ein Loch in seine Autotür geschossen... 
Zufällig kam das Auto zur reperatur dann in die Werkstatt eines DH Fahrers vom Frankenstein 
Trotzdem ist der Frankenstein noch verboten. Es ist nur halb halb ersichtlich das man da nicht fahren darf, es hängt ganz oben ein Schild auf dem steht das man die Rinne (ja da steht Rinne) nicht mehr befahren darf.
Ich selbst habe den Förster aber noch nie gesehen. Wir Pflegen und bauen die Strecke trotzdem weiter.
Zudem kusiert das Gerücht das es bald einen neuen Förster geben soll den es nicht interressiert ob wir da fahren.
Nochmal zum Schild, wenn du von unten kommen würdest (also nicht von der Burg runter) dann würdest du nichts sehen.


----------



## noon (8. Februar 2012)

Floffrob schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn für einen Neuling in diesem Gebiet ersichtlich, dass es verboten ist, dort zu fahren?


Wenn nicht ausdrücklich dasteht dass es eine offizielle Strecke ist dann ist es verboten, Punkt. Legale Strecken sind leider immernoch die Ausnahme und wer was legales hat wird es aus haftungstechnischen Gründen ausreichend als solches kennzeichnen. Normalerweise kann man es natürlich riskieren auf illegal errichteten Strecken zu fahren, dass die Konsequenzen an der Rinne so extrem sein können liegt eben daran dass es leider ein Brennpunkt ist. 

Wenn ich die Larifari Haltung mancher MTBler zu der angestrebten Forstgesetzänderung bezüglich Singletrails sehe wundert es mich nicht wenn die bald auch eindeutig verboten sind.


----------



## meivin123 (8. Februar 2012)

Der schmale Grad zwischen legal und illegal ist eben nur die Duldung.


----------



## noon (9. Februar 2012)

Versicherung, Forstamt, Rechtssprechung und alle anderen Beteiligten sehen das leider etwas anders.


----------



## Floffrob (9. Februar 2012)

Kennt ihr die Borderline bei Freiburg? Dort hat es glücklicherweise geklappt, es wurde eine Einigung erzielt und die Strecke wird legal gepflegt und gefahren. Wär auch echt schade drum wenn die verboten worden wäre...


----------



## jan84 (9. Februar 2012)

Die Borderline macht einfach nur unglaublich viel Spaß...


----------



## alsebka (1. September 2012)

Servus zusammen!

Ich war letztens in Stromberg und war wirklich angetan wie gut das dort funktioniert. Die FuÃgÃ¤nger extremst freundlich. Sowas habe ich hier in DA noch nicht erlebt. Eine sehr entspannte AtmosphÃ¤re! Was mit Sicherheit auch nicht mein letzter Besuch dort! 

Dazu muss aber auch gesagt werden, dass meine Kollegen und ich bis jetzt aber auch noch keine negativen Emotionen von Wanderern abbekommen haben. Trotz FullFace. Einzig waren die Personen etwas reserviert. Dass ist aber ihr gutes Recht. Freundlich sein, RÃ¼cksicht nehmen und die DIMB Trail rules wirken!

Gestern einfach mal aus Interesse die Trails am BÃ¶llenfalltor gesucht und gefunden. Endete dann mit einem Besuch vom FÃ¶rster und seines Hundes "Jungs ihr wisst dass es nicht erlaubt ist. Wenn ihr 250â¬ sparen wollt, dann haut ihr jetzt ab" (Frei nach Erinnerung).

Ich weiÃ, dass DIMB und viele Andere schon intensiv an einer Legalisierung von Rinne und Co. gearbeitet haben. Trotz aller BemÃ¼hungen, leider ohne Erfolg. 

Gibt es da mittlerweile etwas Neues? Das letzte was ich hier gefunden habe, war dass die DIMB aus den Verhandlungen austreten wollte, da von BehÃ¶rdenseite nichts kam.

Es ist einfach schade, dass es in Stromberg aber bei uns nicht funktioniert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Intro (1. September 2012)

das es in stromberg funzt liegt bestimmt auch daran das es nicht in hessen liegt !
und die gemeinde interesse daran hat


----------



## Khakiflame (3. September 2012)

alsebka schrieb:


> Servus zusammen!
> 
> Ich war letztens in Stromberg und war wirklich angetan wie gut das dort funktioniert. Die Fußgänger extremst freundlich. Sowas habe ich hier in DA noch nicht erlebt. Eine sehr entspannte Atmosphäre! Was mit Sicherheit auch nicht mein letzter Besuch dort!
> 
> ...



seit ihr die dinger am bölle gefahren die richtung dem restaurant gehen?

wenn ja kein wunder, der förster wohnt quasi gegenüber auf der anderen strassenseite 

und zur rinne, hab ich auch gefragt was damit jetzt ist? eigentlich wäre jetzt der richtige zeitpunkt nochmal nachzufragen, wegen dem bescheuertem waldgesetzt...


----------



## meivin123 (3. September 2012)

Was soll da sein?
Man kann fahren und wenn man erwischt wird,, was unwahrschenlich ist, gibts 200â¬ fÃ¼r die FÃ¶rsterkasse.


----------



## alsebka (3. September 2012)

meivin123 schrieb:


> Was soll da sein?
> Man kann fahren und wenn man erwischt wird,, was unwahrschenlich ist, gibts 200 für die Försterkasse.



Das ist glaube ich nicht im Interesse der Beteiligten. Weder der MTBler noch des Forstverbandes. Auch wenn die sich sicherlich über ein paar  mehr freuen.


----------



## iRider (3. September 2012)

meivin123 schrieb:


> Was soll da sein?
> Man kann fahren und wenn man erwischt wird,, was unwahrschenlich ist, gibts 200 für die Försterkasse.



Und wenn: isch nix dütsch. Du kanna nicht fahre hier? Hab' ick nöscht gewosst. 

Nee, im Ernst. Wird langsam Zeit dass es eine Lösung gibt. Die offiziellen Stellen haben alle schon zu lange zappeln lassen.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (3. September 2012)

Vor allem sind sie selber Schuld, dass der Spot am Böllenfalltor entstanden ist....Größtenteils nur wegen dem Theater mit der Rinne..


----------



## meivin123 (3. September 2012)

Wo ist denn am Böllenfalltor ein Spot?


----------



## iRider (3. September 2012)

meivin123 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn am Böllenfalltor ein Spot?



Es gibt keinen Spot am Böllenfalltor! Immer schön weitergehen, gibt nix zu sehen hier, weitergehen.....


----------



## Cruise (4. September 2012)

Ich nehme mal an er meint das ding da am Spielplatz richtung Bölle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mdk187? (4. September 2012)

Das ist echt ein Drama. War vor 2 Wochen mal wieder in DA meine alte Route biken. Die geht etwa 100m auf einem Pfad entlang, der eigentlich nicht besonders viel befahren wird. Auf 40m hat jemand ca. 30 Bäumchen (5-20cm Durchmesser) angesägt, umgetreten und mit Draht zusammen gebunden um den Weg zu blockieren. Der Hochsitz 10m weiter hat damit wahrscheinlich nix zu tun :-(

Im Spessart ist es aber ähnlich. Dort gibt (gab) es einen der schönsten angelegten Trails über 250hm die ich kenne. Die Jungs haben den Trail so gebaut, dass er wirklich wie in die Natur eingegossen wirkte. Vor 4 Monaten hat dann jemand im 2ten Abschnitt an jeden Baum mit roter Farbe "Verboten", "Anzeige", etc. geschmiert. Vor 1 Monat wurde Holz geerntet. Alle 15m eine Spur der Verwüstung senkrecht nach oben. Der gesamte Trail inkl. Natur ist zerstört. Ich war echt geschockt, wie rücksichtslos da vorgegangen wurde. Eine Panzerbrigarde hätte nicht mehr Schaden anrichten können...


----------



## alsebka (4. September 2012)

Das ist ja die Schande. Wieso kann man solche trails nicht legalisieren. Nur bestimmten Gruppen den Ausbau mit Absprache des Forstwirtes erlauben. Wie fahren doch eh alle nur Strecken die schon da sind. Wer fährt denn quer Beet durchs Gestrüpp? Macht doch keinen Spass! Und wenn nen Trail nen Gehweg kreuzt kommen halt Abbremser hin. Funktioniert ja überall prima. 
Gruppen die sich um den Erhalt eines trails kümmern sollten sich ja finden lassen!


----------



## inflameswetrust (4. September 2012)

also wegen bölle: ich bin da einer der leute die hauptsächlich mitgebaut ham und fahr dort auch viel. Und ja sie sind selbst schuld, dass der trail entstanden ist, wäre rinne legal würde ich nie dort fahren, und wie werden auch weiter munter dort bauen wenn die rinne nicht legal wird, brauchen ja auhc irgendwo nen spot zum fahren. Rinne kennt man, und bei bölle weiss der förster wenn ers abreißt stehts in 3 tagen wieder, wir sind einfach zu viele damit der förster ne chance hätte...


----------



## Das_Playmobil (4. September 2012)

Gab es da eigentlich schonmal Stress?


----------



## Khakiflame (5. September 2012)

so richtig stress -> NEIN

anmeckern verwarnen und wegschicken JA und zwar schon öfters.

die "dirts" unten am parkplatz haben sie auch abgerissen, da wurden wir auch schon weggeschickt.

allerdings meinte er, dass man ein stück weiter hinten, wo diese sandgrube ist fahren darf 

schon alles sehr komisch in darmstadt

ride on


----------



## inflameswetrust (5. September 2012)

ja ganz im ernst ich raff das auch nicht... naja ich ghe heute wieder hin vlt sieht man sich ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garm82 (6. September 2012)

Gude,

gibts was neues von den Offis? Wie ist der Stand der Dinge?


----------



## meivin123 (6. September 2012)

Offis???


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. September 2012)




----------



## inflameswetrust (6. September 2012)

offis = offenbacher ?


----------



## Garm82 (7. September 2012)

offis = Offiziellen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. September 2012)

Ahh.........


----------



## inflameswetrust (8. September 2012)

ich weiss von nix


----------



## Kami (18. Dezember 2012)

Äh... mal was anderes... steht an der Rinne noch was? 
Egal ob alt oder neu, hauptsache was zum hacken!


----------



## Cruise (18. Dezember 2012)

Jupp, die Rinne ist noch voll Funktionstüchtig


----------



## burning_bully (19. Dezember 2012)

WOW, der Thread lebt ja immer noch... wie die Rinne, nicht klein zu kriegen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inflameswetrust (25. Dezember 2012)

ja, bei freunde von mir waren dort es is alles noch so weit ok


----------



## meivin123 (25. Dezember 2012)

Wird sogar noch gepflegt.
Es ist aber immernoch verboten dort zu fahren.


----------



## Cruise (26. Dezember 2012)

Nur das keine Schilder da stehen


----------



## Endurix (26. Dezember 2012)

Ist das Schild weg?


----------



## Cruise (26. Dezember 2012)

Hab die letzte male keins gesehen, wo soll da eins gestanden haben?


----------



## Endurix (26. Dezember 2012)

Da war/ist eins ganz oben beim Einstieg. Quasi an der Kreuzung von rotem Balken, blauem B und Einstieg zur Rinne. War zuerst in lesbarer Höhe an einem Baum.  Dann hast sich wohl jemand mit dem Schild auseinandergesetzt, danach hing ein neues auf etwa 3 Metern Höhe in gleicher Größe und Schriftgröße. Also von unten eigentlich unlesbar.


----------



## Cruise (26. Dezember 2012)

Kann sein das ich das deswegen nie gesehen habe


----------



## Endurix (26. Dezember 2012)

Wundert mich nicht.....hehehe


----------



## hergie (27. Dezember 2012)

Endurix schrieb:


> Da war/ist eins ganz oben beim Einstieg. Quasi an der Kreuzung von rotem Balken, blauem B und Einstieg zur Rinne. War zuerst in lesbarer Höhe an einem Baum.  Dann hast sich wohl jemand mit dem Schild auseinandergesetzt, danach hing ein neues auf etwa 3 Metern Höhe in gleicher Größe und Schriftgröße. Also von unten eigentlich unlesbar.



Das Schild hängt dort noch in unlesbarer Höhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inflameswetrust (27. Dezember 2012)

ich bin am Wochenende wieder dort könnte ein paar bilder vom streckenzustand machen falls es jemanden interresiert


----------



## meivin123 (28. Dezember 2012)

Nein mach keine, wenn die Leute wissen wollen wies dort aussieht, sollen sie selbst hin kommen.


----------



## Senecca (9. Juni 2014)

Lebt die Rinne noch? Ist ja sehr still geworden.


----------



## UncleCharles (10. Juni 2014)

Fahr hin, schau nach


----------



## mitchdreizwei (13. März 2015)

Moin, 

kurze Wiederbelebung hier...

Mir wurde gestern direkt an der Rinne meine Geldbörse sowie Handy (S4) aus meinem Auto gestohlen. Falls jemand eine Geldbörse findet in der Gegend... bitte abgeben oder direkt bei mir melden. Wäre super. 
Also mit soetwas habe ich dort nicht gerechnet... versch...... Wi.....!!!!

Danke!


----------



## Greasy Pete (16. März 2015)

Am Samstag, den 14.3.2015 hat die Polizei oben am Frankenstein, also wo die Rinne anfängt, gestanden und auf das Fahrverbot in der Rinne hingewiesen und hat gleichzeit/oder später am Tag unten in der Rinne Leute abgefangen und Personalien aufgenommen.

Weiß jemand mehr? Was da rausgekommen ist und was "angedroht" wurde?

Danke, Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitchdreizwei (16. März 2015)

wir waren gestern dort und es war nix zu hören davon bzw zu sehen von der polizei... vor 2w waren polizisten vor ort... sind aber bei mir nicht mal aus dem auto gekommen und haben mich davon schieben lassen ohne ein wort.
andere haben sie wohl am parkplatz angequatscht und nur gesagt, dass man dort nicht gerne sieht das man mtb fährt... und das sie doch bitte woanders fahren sollen... das wars...


----------



## UncleCharles (16. März 2015)

Die hätten doch gleich mal nach dem geklauten Zeug suchen können, wäre sicher ein besserer und produktiverer Zeitvertreib...


----------



## mitchdreizwei (16. März 2015)

so sieht es aus! davon werde ich bestimmt nix mehr hören


----------



## Greasy Pete (16. März 2015)

Habe gerade gehört, es hätte 35 EUR Knöllchen gegeben.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (16. März 2015)

waaat? inkl. Platzverweis und höhere strafe bei wiederholtem antreffen? xD


----------



## BittersweetBR (16. März 2015)

Oben an der Kreuzung (Einstieg Rinne) standen sie etwa 10Minuten. Ich bin dann den
normalen Forstweg runter, da haben Sie mich angesprochen und mich darauf hingewiesen
(also sozusagen vorsorglich), dass man auf den Wegen bleiben soll.
Zitat: "Das Befahren der Rinne wird von dem Forstamt nicht gestattet."

Aber...was ist denn überhaupt die "Rinne"?


----------



## Khakiflame (17. März 2015)

BittersweetBR schrieb:


> "
> 
> Aber...was ist denn überhaupt die "Rinne"?



genau das würde ich sie fragen wenn sie mich anhalten sollten, wo genau soll die sein? :-D


----------



## UncleCharles (17. März 2015)

"Rinne" klingt doch eh irgendwie suspekt, so nach Kläranlage und alles. Das ist bestimmt kein offizieller Forstweg, wo bleibt denn da überhaupt mein Versicherungsschutz?


----------



## Greasy Pete (17. März 2015)

Die "Rinne" ist auf Karten des Odenwald Wanderclubs als offizieller Wanderweg eingetragen ....

nur mal so.


----------



## rayc (17. März 2015)

Nicht ganz.
Das blaue B (Burgenweg) ist nur im oberen Teil identisch mit der "Rinne", danach läuft der Burgenweg rechts (östlich) daran vorbei.
Die Karte stimmt auch nicht mehr, der Burgenweg wurde vor Jahren auf eine breite Piste verlegt.
Aber man sieht teilweise noch die alte Markierung an den Bäumen.

Jetzt wird der Burgenweg abgeschafft und durch den Burgensteig ersetzt. Wegführung ist teilweise anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleCharles (17. März 2015)

Hm, Wanderweg, sagst du? Dann werd ich da in Zukunft nur noch schieben.


----------



## Greasy Pete (19. März 2015)

Bei der OSM Navigation will er mich bei "schnellster" Route" auch durch die Rinne schicken (statt Strasse). Auch lustig ..... mit dem E-Bike die Rinne hochfahren ;-)
(Keine Angst, ich fahre im Wald nur MTB ohne Strom)

Pete


----------



## kiteflame (3. April 2015)

Heut haben ohü oben gestanden und fullface Fahrer abgefangen. Der Ohü hat mich zum stehenbleiben aufgefordert. Er sagte irgendwas mit Rinne dürfte man nicht befahren, nur auf offiziellen wegen dürfe man. Die Jäger wollen ihr jagdrecht wahr nehmen, etc. und Vorallem wanderer hätten sich wieder beschwert. 

Das gibt mir Anlass zu sagen: seid lieb zum Sohlenfolk. Schön langsam und grüßend... 

Warum ich das sage? Vormittags war ich mit Familie auch oben. Da sin nen paar biker aufm Weg zu den Magnetsteinen an uns vorbei gebrannt. Alter... Das bremsen kost fast nix. Die waren einfach zu schnell und zu nah. Vor Wut hätte ich in die Borke beißen können.


----------



## Greasy Pete (24. Mai 2016)

http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/polizei/mountainbiker-schwer-verletzt_16921097.htm

Drücke dem unbekannten Biker beide Daumen.

Die Polizei kontrolliert nun seit Samstag und schreibt Personalien auf. :-(


----------



## Khakiflame (24. Mai 2016)

alles gute für den biker der sich verletzt hat. ich frage mich nur ob er einen helm getragen hat und ob er überhaupt ein mountainbike hatte?

es war eigentlich nur ein frage der zeit, jetzt hat der liebe förster wieder einen grund alles platt zumachen. obwohl schon seit einiger zeit wieder sehr viele bäume markiert sind zum fällen. komischer weise aber nur welche die sich an trails befinden, ein schelm wer böses denkt.

ich finde auch das solche sachen nur passieren weil es keine legale strecke am fränki gibt, wäre da eine die beschildert ist, wäre das wohl nicht passiert...


----------



## mitchdreizwei (10. Juli 2016)

.....


----------



## Ronz (19. Juli 2016)

Hier mal ein fettes *Dankeschön* an die "Trailpflege" und immer wieder Aus-und Verbesserungen, vorallem nach dem Wetter der letzten Wochen. Musste mal gesagt werden.


----------



## schlepper (25. August 2016)

Der verletzte Biker der sich bedauerlicherweise in der Hauptrinne verirrt hatte ist leider gestorben, es ist nun angedacht mächtig Ärger zu machen, da dies sicherlich nicht zu einem sinnvollen Ergebnis für welche Interessensgruppe auch immer führen wird stelle ich die Frage ob es noch Leute gibt die schon damals 2009/10 an der Legalisierung gearbeitet hatten und Interesse haben auf den Forst und das beteiligte Regierungspräsidium zuzugehen bevor alles wieder eskaliert.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (25. August 2016)

Der Mann ist glaub schon 2 tage nach dem Unfall gestorben. Aktuell alles ruhig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khakiflame (26. August 2016)

ich glaube da war irgendwie die dimb oder woffm mit involviert. aber die dimb mit einzubringen ist sicher nicht verkehrt. da gibts es ja viele infos wie am besten vorgeht. eventuell könnte man auch die leute fragen, die in bensheim den fuchstrail legalisiert haben. da sollte aber ein verein dahinter stehen sonst wird man nicht ernst genommen.
wobei ich mir denke, dass es mit dem aktuellen förster nichts wird. es wurde auch versucht am böllenfalltor (dachsberg) eine strecke zu legalisieren, danke dem grünen bürgermeister ist das ganze aber im sand verlaufen...
problem in und um darmstadt ist angelblich die verteilung des waldes. die eine hälfte ist stadtwald, die andere Hessenwald. da sich beide nicht einigen können wird das nichts.
wenn einer interesse hat was zur legalisierung zu starten bin ich dabei!!!

ride on


----------



## Boris73 (6. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war am Samstag auf dem Frankenstein - alle Zufahrten zur Rinne und auch die "Nebenabfahrten" waren alle mit Flatterband abgesperrt und es lagen überall große Bäume kreuz und quer. Weiß jemand von euch zufällig, ob das so bleiben soll, damit da keiner mehr fahren kann oder handelt es sich um "normale" Fällaktionen?
Beste Grüße
Boris


----------



## Ronz (6. März 2017)

Ist schon seit Wochen. Oben tut sich da wenig. Ab der "Kreuzung" unten ist teils frei. Das letzte, kurze Stück über den "Baumstamm"  zur Brücke ist mittlerweile auch dicht. Sind wohl überall gerade "Waldarbeiten". Sich einfach mal umschauen, wo man noch fahren kann. 
Denke, hier wird man einfach abwarten müssen und schauen, was sich ergibt. Gibt aber noch ein paar mehr Trails als an der Rinne. 
Andernfalls, den Jungs später beim Wiederherrichten helfen. Und dich beim Forstamt beschweren, dass dein Lieblingswanderweg, welchen du jedes WE so gerne zur Burg "begehst" unbegehbar ist und du sehr traurig  darüber bist. Alle die du kennst natürlich auch...


----------



## Boris73 (6. März 2017)

ok - alles klar, danke für die Infos! Gute Idee, gleich mal dem Forstamt schreiben, kann ja nicht sein, dass die meine Lieblingswanderwege vorsätzlich kaputt machen!


----------



## Khakiflame (7. März 2017)

die werden sich über die mails freuen 

aber anworten recht schnell:
"
Sehr geehrte(r) Unbekannte(r),

bei der Fällung von Bäumen sind 2 Dinge maßgebend:

1.	  Die abgesägten Bäume müssen zu Boden fallen, ohne dabei die anderen Bäume zu beschädigen oder gar in ihnen hängen zu bleiben.

2.	  Beim Fällen wird bereits die (Rücke)richtung berücksichtigt, in der die Stämme später aus dem Bestand gezogen werden sollen. Ein Ziehen der langen Stämme um Kurven oder Bäume ist kaum möglich und verursacht in jedem Falle Schäden an den verbleibenden Bäumen. Dies gilt es zu verhindern.

Insofern ist es nicht zu vermeiden, dass auch Erdwege innerhalb des Bestandes für eine gewisse Zeit unpassierbar sind. Hauptwege und ausgewiesene Wanderwege werden dagegen zeitnah – i. d. R. täglich - geräumt. In dem von Ihnen beschriebenen Waldgebiet ist die Fällung beendet und die Rückung des Holzes wird in Abhängigkeit der Witterung in Kürze beginnen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen"

und ja ist klar ne, die werden nicht extra so gefällt...;-)


----------



## Ronz (7. März 2017)

Sehr geil!  

Logisch ist ja auch, dass sich die langen Stämme quer über den Weg und zwischen anderen Bäumen natürlich am besten rücken lassen...quer durch den Wald am schohnensten... Gut gemacht... 
Naja, vielleicht ist ja was dran, dass die Fällung beendet ist und erst mal wieder Ruhe ist. Mal schauen was bleibt. Dann wird eh wieder gebuddelt und geschippt. Wie die Jahre auch. Freue mich auf die neuen Lines. 
Falls mal unqualifizierte Hilfe nötig ist, mich vor Ort ansprechen. Nur nicht hier, auch nicht per pm. Aluhut und so...
Bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tillomann (8. März 2017)

Und nicht zu vergessen, dass die gefällten Bäume der Forstwirtschaft was wert sind. Daher ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis das gute Holz zu Geld gemacht und damit verwertet wird. Würde mich echt wundern, wenn dem nicht so ist. Die liegen außerdem ja auch auf offiziellen Wegen quer.


----------



## tillomann (8. März 2017)

kiteflame schrieb:


> ... Vormittags war ich mit Familie auch oben. Da sin nen paar biker aufm Weg zu den Magnetsteinen an uns vorbei gebrannt. Alter... Das bremsen kost fast nix. Die waren einfach zu schnell und zu nah. Vor Wut hätte ich in die Borke beißen können.


Kann dir nur zustimmen. Bin oft dort unterwegs und muss aber auch sagen, dass man auf den entscheidenden Trails so gut wie nie Fußgänger trifft. Da läuft selten einer hoch, der nicht noch einen DHer schiebt. Und die Fußgänger, die mir bisher auf den Trails begegnet sind, machen Platz und wollen sogar zusehen, wie man da runterballert.


----------



## Bener (8. März 2017)

tillomann schrieb:


> Kann dir nur zustimmen. Bin oft dort unterwegs und muss aber auch sagen, dass man auf den entscheidenden Trails so gut wie nie Fußgänger trifft. Da läuft selten einer hoch, der nicht noch einen DHer schiebt. Und die Fußgänger, die mir bisher auf den Trails begegnet sind, machen Platz und wollen sogar zusehen, wie man da runterballert.




Merkste selber, oder? 

Da die Strecke *nicht *abgesperrt ist, sollte man *immer *davon ausgehen, auch Fußgängern zu begegnen und entsprechend auf Sicht fahren!


----------



## tillomann (8. März 2017)

Ja, ich merk's. Aber haste auch gemerkt, dass ich Fußgänger durchaus wahrnehme?

Ertappe mich sogar manchmal selbst dabei, zu Fuß unterwegs zu sein. Unglaublich, aber wahr.


----------



## Boris73 (3. April 2018)

Am Karfreitag hat die Polizei mal wieder zugeschlagen - also Augen auf!


----------



## Ronz (3. April 2018)

Details? Wann? Wo genau? Wie? Warst du dabei?


----------



## Boris73 (3. April 2018)

Steht auf Echo Online: http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/d...gen-illegaler-frankenstein-rinne_18641891.htm


----------



## Ronz (3. April 2018)

Dieses Wurstblatt lese ich nicht... ^^
Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Khakiflame (5. April 2018)

lächerlich, denen ist echt langweilig in letzter zeit...


----------



## Ronz (5. April 2018)

Also ich hatte keine gesehen, weder Freitag noch die anderen Tage. Noch oben, unten weder in der "Mitte". Wahrscheinlich haben die einfach welche am Parkplatz beim "einladen" oder so angequatscht.
Oder das Echo hat eine nicht mehr ganz so aktuelle Polizeimeldung wiedergekäut.

Wie auch immer...so oder so lächerlich, jep.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (6. April 2018)

Wollte am Wochenende wieder hin und bin am überlegen ob ich die Rinner meiden soll, aber ich parke immer ganz wo anders und wenn ich an der Rinne vorbei komme, können die mich ja nicht vom Rad ziehen?
Wenn man dann einfach in eine Ausweichrichtung von dannen fährt, was wollen die machen?
Oder legen die Nagelbretter aus :-D?


----------



## DIEdose (6. April 2018)

Das war ja nur eine Frage der Zeit nachdem immer mehr Murmelbahnen in den Wald gepflügt und ordentlich Erde bewegt wurde.

Zur Info:
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/d...rregt-den-unmut-von-hessen-forst_18226735.htm


----------



## FunkyBadass (6. April 2018)

die freunde von der polizei können dir gar nix solang du dich auf ausgezeichneten wegen bewegst. die dürfen maximal Personalien kontrollieren. bin den aber auch schon in der rinne davon gefahren die kommen eh nicht hinterher wenn sie dich nicht grade mit einem Hechtsprung vom rad holen.


----------



## boblike (3. Juni 2018)

gibt es hier was neues? würde heute gern in der Gegend fahren, aber habe keinen Bock auf Ärger!


----------



## hardtails (3. Juni 2018)

dann fahre unter der Woche. da geht das Ärger Risiko gegen null


----------



## Khakiflame (21. Februar 2019)

so aus aktuellem anlass den thread mal wieder enstauben...

komische leute auf schwarz/roten rotwild ebikes unterwegs und fragen was man da macht und möchten personalien haben. besonderes kennzeichen= kein helm 

ist wohl dem schönen wetter zu schulden

ride on


----------



## fastmike (21. Februar 2019)

...Bikekripo...


----------



## Ronz (21. Februar 2019)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> so aus aktuellem anlass den thread mal wieder enstauben...
> 
> komische leute auf schwarz/roten rotwild ebikes unterwegs und fragen was man da macht und möchten personalien haben. besonderes kennzeichen= kein helm
> 
> ...



Geil. Aktuell wohl zu viel Anwärter und haben die gleich mal ohne Helm losgeschickt... ^^
Oder besorgte Irgendwas die nur dein Bestes wollten? 

Danke für die Info.


----------



## boblike (22. Februar 2019)

Ist da nur die Rinne betroffen oder auch die etwas abgelegeneren Pfade? Die haben echt nichts besseres zu tun. Sie sollten froh sein, dass die Jugend Rad fährt und Trails baut anstatt Mist bauen und rumlungern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pytek (22. Februar 2019)

Würde mich auch interessieren. 


fastmike schrieb:


> ...Bikekripo...


?


----------



## BrEmBo. (19. August 2019)

Gude!

Wie ist die aktuelle Situation an der Rinne?

Cheers!


----------



## Armani42 (18. September 2020)

BrEmBo. schrieb:


> Gude!
> 
> Wie ist die aktuelle Situation an der Rinne?
> 
> Cheers!




Hi also ich war letztens dort und bin sie mal abgelaufen, um mal abzuschätzen wie das Ganze so verläuft und da waren weit und breit keine Ordnungshüter oder sonst was zu sehen.
Wobei die Rinne selbst ja durch Bäume versperrt ist aber links nebendran führt ein MTB Trail entlang und etwas weiter rechts davon auch, diese sehen auch extrem spaßig aus mit einigen Anliegern und Jumps.


----------

